# The Official League of Legends Thread  - Part 5



## Tazmo (Feb 7, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 7, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I don't remember any current Uchiha's having drugs. Or cursed seals. But yeah, unless you have a Bijuu or a bloodline you aren't competing with the Uchiha right now so the bonuses are pretty even.
> 
> Naruto has more bonuses than Sasuke though. Although Naruto sucks more than AP Vayne.



It was stated that Sasuke used drugs to be able to get to his post timeskip powerlevel
He also used the cursed seal to get there
And he ofc has the power of neverending sharingan asspull powers out of nowhere)

hurrdurr I can manipulate actual reality/destiny


Mary Suechiha right there (even though danzou wasn't an uchiha but you get my drift, plus then itachi pulls one more bullshit sharingan technique out of nowhere)


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

new thread bam!


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> It was stated that Sasuke used drugs to be able to get to his post timeskip powerlevel



Wait wat when was this stated?


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

best way to start a new thread


ug vs gb debate lol


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Wait wat when was this stated?



I cba finding the chapter/panel but Yamato states it I think, that Orochimaru gave Sasuke drugs so he could develop his skills faster over the course of the timeskip training


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

> It was stated that Sasuke used drugs to be able to get to his post timeskip powerlevel



No it was speculated that he used drugs because his growth was so spectacular. Not that it matters anyways since current Sasuke is not even remotely the same as Hebi Sasuke.



> He also used the cursed seal to get there



Which he doesn't have currently, yet he's still stronger. Also Sasuke isn't every Uchiha. Itachi, Shisui, Madara and Obito don't have cursed seals. The latter two being the strongest characters in the series currently. 



> And he ofc has the power of neverending sharingan asspull powers out of nowhere)







> hurrdurr I can manipulate actual reality/destiny






> Mary Suechiha right there (even though danzou wasn't an uchiha but you  get my drift, plus then itachi pulls one more bullshit sharingan  technique out of nowhere)



Only Mary sue in the manga is Minato.










Also quote of the day is when Doublelift talks about Aphro's sack.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

sakura theorized that sasuke may have used drugs

but that can be absolutely bs

because no matter how you look at it

people in this manga progressed to such a power level within months moreso than Sasuke did within 2 years

so fck that pink haired bitch 

can't trust a hoe


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

If Sasuke used drugs then Naruto used meth, heroine and purple drank.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

^real shit right there


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Man this thread is just free postcount


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> If Sasuke used drugs then Naruto used meth, heroine and purple drank.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> If Sasuke used drugs then Naruto used meth, heroine and purple drank.



who gives a fuck about naruto? I never even mentioned him lol


even though he barely had any growth over the timeskip so nah, you're full of shit there, all his growth was in training arcs after that, first learning that wind rasengan thingy and then learning sage modo and then learning super saiyan modo


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

Doublelift needs to take lessons from Maknoon on shit talking.


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

> who gives a fuck about naruto? I never even mentioned him lol
> 
> 
> even though he barely had any growth over the timeskip so nah, you're  full of shit there, all his growth was in training arcs after that,  first learning that wind rasengan thingy and then learning sage modo and  then learning super saiyan modo



No one cares about Naruto. I'm just saying their growth is similar throughout the manga. Sasuke growing that quickly wasn't drugs it was just him being Kishi's love child.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

i dont know whats going on

but uchiha > *

manga canon

yep


----------



## Sajin (Feb 7, 2013)

Sasuke is the worst character in fiction


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

y u talking shit bout uchiha in my lol thread

gtfo


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> No one cares about Naruto. I'm just saying their growth is similar throughout the manga. Sasuke growing that quickly wasn't drugs it was just him being Kishi's love child.



if he didn't use drugs it wouldn't have been mentioned though
that's kinda how writing works
at least in simple genres like this


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

what the fuck

stop talking about naruto

it doesnt deserve this attenion


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> i dont know whats going on
> 
> but uchiha > *
> 
> ...




lol

valley of the end



Sajin said:


> Sasuke is the worst character in fiction



sajin knows what's up


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

srs u guys


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

hahahahahahashirama is the man tho every rule needs an exception


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

uchihas can't even beat rocks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

obito almost died to a rock

neji literally died to a rock

ug > gb


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Why is there a discussion about sausgay anyways. Wtf happened here.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

what happened here is u guys went retards


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> obito almost died to a rock
> 
> neji literally died to a rock
> 
> ug > gb



>a mokuton (a superior SENJU technique) stake, aimed directly at a target and flying at an extremely high speed is the same thing as a normal falling rock


you ug people never cease to amaze me with your sheer stupidity


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

uchiha's are ad's
rocks are malphites
do the math


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

too much uchiha hate in this thread

why u guys so jelly?

gonna need a fan to blow all of it away


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

>disliking something means you're jealous of it


That the best you can do 4n? Pathetic, no wonder you're bronze II


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

12 wins 21 losses?

REALLY FOREIGN?

REALLY?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

its his team's fault

np


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

hahaha I love you guys <3


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

PLS DON'T RUSH CRUCIBLE FIRST ITEM ON LEONA. 


PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> 12 wins 21 losses?
> 
> REALLY FOREIGN?
> 
> REALLY?


loooooooooool


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not 21 losses?

wtf

I don't even understand how I am at 21 losses.

Damn, I really was on tilt yesterday.

Plz guys, don't rub it in. 

@WAD: its not as if I blame my team and take none of the blame myself. wtf are you getting at? :\


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol I can't carry. My back isn't big enough.


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

that other team was so bad too


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> PLS DON'T RUSH CRUCIBLE FIRST ITEM ON LEONA.
> 
> 
> PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Why do you hate Crucible.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks guys

can't receive a fucking ounce of encouragement from you guys

and darth just had to bring that up. way to go.

now im just bummed out


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

im just joking 4n-kun

mostly


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

thats not a joke

and i wouldn't joke with someone feels badly after that poor run

been losing alot lately

hurts too much

confidence at a real low here


----------



## Shozan (Feb 7, 2013)

let's talk about how Mansam > Kaidou


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 8, 2013)

did someone say handsome????


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

4N,  i heard intermediate bots can be quite challenging but are relatively easy

try that shit out


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

Ooo the Shyvana skin I really like is on sale, but Gangster Twitch hmm....

Time to get back to promotion!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

erza shyvana pretty good

darkflame is the best atm tho

but i got the hipster one 



			
				4n said:
			
		

> thats not a joke



pretty sure it is

my sense of humor is just 4ever misunderstood


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 8, 2013)

just went 12/3/13 as ez

carried the shit out of that game


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

4N said:


> thanks guys
> 
> can't receive a fucking ounce of encouragement from you guys
> 
> ...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 4N,  i heard intermediate bots can be quite challenging but are relatively easy
> 
> try that shit out



Maybe you should play more ranked than normals. Or you can just stay at your elo and talk about your normal elo more. 

Everyone should stop giving 4N a hard time. Jeez. It's adding salt to the wounds.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

yes

instead give me a hard time

go on fellaz

edumacate me on how to be better at lolz


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> yes
> 
> instead give me a hard time
> 
> ...



Did I give you a hard time (wary) I thought we were having a fun discussion.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> yes
> 
> instead give me a hard time
> 
> ...


win with lee sin for once


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

Riven is NOT OP as fuck.

There. I said it.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> 12 wins 21 losses?
> 
> REALLY FOREIGN?
> 
> REALLY?




LOLOLOLOLOL

OH MY GOD, MY SIDES ARE KILLING ME, FOREIGN WHY


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Did I give you a hard time (wary) I thought we were having a fun discussion.



ur missing the joke 



Lord Genome said:


> win with lee sin for once



FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

u know how to press my buttons



Demonic Shaman said:


> Riven is NOT OP as fuck.
> 
> There. I said it.



interesting

ill forward ur argument to sajin


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

Come at me Sajin.

And I thought you were srs so IDK BRO


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

On a string of losses, great....


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

4n

grow a pair


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

Why is everyone hating on 4N again


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

because a game shouldn't affect your emotional irl state, like, if you're seriously bummed out and sad like he was, you need to stop playing


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

Competitive games just get to ya, broken hearts and dreams.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

Speaking of being disheartened, I can't hold all these losses.

Time for some normals instead.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

Cronos said:


> because a game shouldn't affect your emotional irl state, like, if you're seriously bummed out and sad like he was, you need to stop playing



i said i was bummed out

i never said that i was on suicide watch  lol

LoL is more than a game to me. To me, its half a video game and half a sport. its too fcking competitive to see it only as a casual game. to some/most, this is the case but to whoever sees it as something more than just something to play to pass the time, i can't fault them for that.

im not saying its my life haha but its the type of game that i just don't want to play it; i want to be good at it too.



Sephiroth said:


> Competitive games just get to ya, broken hearts and dreams.





Sephiroth said:


> Speaking of being disheartened, I can't hold all these losses.
> 
> Time for some normals instead.



^ yah, thats the game for you.

i was pretty disheartened the day before and i still sort of am but its w/e. eventually you get over it and try again lol


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2013)

4N said:


> thanks guys
> 
> can't receive a fucking ounce of encouragement from you guys
> 
> ...





4N said:


> thats not a joke
> 
> and i wouldn't joke with someone feels badly after that poor run
> 
> ...


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

obviously me exaggerating to an extent though at the point in time when i posted i was feeling pretty down so i will admit that.

you guys behave as if the game or the people you can play with sometimes never gets to you.

there are times when you just gotta express the disappointment you feel at the moment, as im sure ALL of you have experienced. ( i'm not even talking about LoL only but generally speaking)


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm more confused by the fact that you're letting us get you down


or that you took us seriously in the first place

and that you went all 'you guys never support me ;_;'


like

dude

wtf


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

while it is a sport, i'm not playing the sport, i'm playing the game


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> I'm more confused by the fact that you're letting us get you down
> 
> 
> or that you took us seriously in the first place
> ...



its still a sore spot i'm recovering from. being in bronze or having more losses than you have wins isn't something most people would be proud of.



Cronos said:


> while it is a sport, i'm not playing the sport, i'm playing the game



fair enough.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

where do you play 4n ? i can heal you

inb4 na


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

NA server4lyfe


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2013)

4N said:


> its still a sore spot i'm recovering from. being in bronze or having more losses than you have wins isn't something most people would be proud of.



it also isn't something most people would be this bothered about


Just fucking relax, you're still a newbie to the game (in my eyes but I guess I'm a veteran by now lol), you'll get there. Stop expecting to be instantly good, you want too much too quickly. Ever consider that you just might have unrealistic expectations?

Just keep playing and you'll steadily get better. 




also I'm pretty sure >50% of the playerbase is in bronze.


edit: also on a related note, how old are you 4n? You come across as really young, that might explain your reactions a bit better for me.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> it also isn't something most people would be this bothered about
> 
> 
> Just fucking relax, you're still a newbie to the game (in my eyes but I guess I'm a veteran by now lol), you'll get there. Stop expecting to be instantly good, you want too much too quickly. Ever consider that you just might have unrealistic expectations?
> ...



you may be right that perhaps i'm still expecting too much but i sure as hell don't wanna be one of those players who've playeed the game for like 2 years and play worse then i do. :s

out of curiosity, how long have you played the game?

sigh. guess silver will have to wait until after i come back from BCT. i'll still try my best.

i'm 19 so yeah, i'm young, though not as young as you probably thought. by my very nature though i'm pretty passionate(some things) and impatient, which is probably a bad combo lol... :\


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2013)

First time I played it on some LANparty summer 2010, but I didn't pick it up again and start playing it regularly until October 2010, so that's 2 years and 4 months
Not always as much (there has been like a 3 month period where I almost didn't play), but yeah, pretty long


Okay yeah I guessed it was something in the 16-19 range, and passionate and impatient is not the best combo indeed. 



If it makes you feel any better, I dropped to 970 elo at the beginning of season 2 by a combination of extremely bad luck and not being able to deal with ragers and trolls emotionally, I'd get way too bothered. Never played ranked again that season cuz I was just done with it, I just didn't have fun playing so I didn't play, *cuz there's no point if you don't have fun.*


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> First time I played it on some LANparty summer 2010, but I didn't pick it up again and start playing it regularly until October 2010, so that's 2 years and 4 months
> Not always as much (there has been like a 3 month period where I almost didn't play), but yeah, pretty long
> 
> 
> ...



:sanji

yah, veteran definitely 

I was introduced to the game back in August last year but I only started playing regularly in late October after I bought my laptop. I guess I still am a newbie. :s

And damn, thats unfortunate. Doesn't it peeve you that you could go higher than that if you duo with WAD for example? I mean, I understand your reasoning completely and thats a pretty good idea but if it were me, I would sort of feel left behind if my friends went ahead and got a higher ranking than me, even when you are of comparable skill level. 

Like my friends who introduced me to the game, we all started around the same time roughly but they pretty much got ahead of me in terms of ranking, well one of them, even though we are pretty equal in terms of overall skill and gameplay.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

4N said:


> NA server4lyfe



make an EUW account! I'll play some games with you!


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2013)

I didn't play that much with WAD at the time, that didn't really start until I dunno, somewhere late last year.


And yeah I knew that I was better than that (in season 1 I was just floating around 1300 with ease, and I think that was also fairly accurate of my skilllevel at that time), but I was like whatever, I could also just play normals with friends and have fun.

I actually have one other friend who had like exactly the same s2 experience (also fell to 900s for no good reason) as I had so that was fun to joke about together.


overall I just didn't care that much about elo though. I didn't like ranked because the atmosphere was horrible, I just like playing with friends so much more.
I still got gold in 3v3 and almost gold in 5v5teams

hell I also got to 1300 I believe on a ranked team that we always did random bans and picks on (like, legitimately completely random)


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Maybe you should play more ranked than normals. Or you can just stay at your elo and talk about your normal elo more.
> 
> Everyone should stop giving 4N a hard time. Jeez. It's adding salt to the wounds.



Ill just brag about my normal elo k

Yah we just love trashtalking him and just making him quit because she is just such a toxic player and a disease to the community.
Do you even joke bro



Chausie said:


> make an EUW account! I'll play some games with you!



2 awful players meet
it's destiny.

Give each other tips and tricks.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

I WILL BE THE VERY BEST


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

stfu gogeta, i take it back, u are a scumbag


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> stfu gogeta, i take it back, u are a scumbag





Now i am sad
**


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

good, maybe u know a fraction of the anguish i felt cus of u


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> good, maybe u know a fraction of the anguish i felt cus of u



you high woman


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

don't talk to me, you broke me


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> don't talk to me, you broke me



ok           .


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

I got stopped by a crazy person today

I had to give her an apple to go away

She gave me a dvd to say thanks


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2013)

4N said:


> obviously me exaggerating to an extent though at the point in time when i posted i was feeling pretty down so i will admit that.
> 
> *you guys behave as if the game or the people you can play with sometimes never gets to you.*
> 
> there are times when you just gotta express the disappointment you feel at the moment, as im sure ALL of you have experienced. ( i'm not even talking about LoL only but generally speaking)



Maybe a game will frustrate me or make me mad, though it's usually the players not the game.

But I would never feel bummed out or sad because the game was going poorly, that's just weird in my eyes.

Inb4 baron suicide and shen towerdive.

Also, going to a friends summer place for 2 days to play paintball, ride snow scooters and enjoy life.

I'll see you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on saturday evening.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Maybe a game will frustrate me or make me mad, though it's usually the players not the game.
> 
> But I would never feel bummed out or sad because the game was going poorly, that's just weird in my eyes.
> 
> Inb4 baron suicide and shen towerdive.



The way people act act to me. Win or lose, I don't give a shit, but if people act like right cunts whilst doing so, I get annoyed.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I got stopped by a crazy person today
> 
> I had to give her an apple to go away
> 
> She gave me a dvd to say thanks



 I always feel so bad for crazy women.

My mom and I got stopped by one in the middle of traffic a while back, but she was wearing a hospital robe and we were near a mental institution, so my mom sped off.

Bless you for feeding the paupers.



Vae said:


> Maybe a game will frustrate me or make me mad, though it's usually the players not the game.
> 
> But I would never feel bummed out or sad because the game was going poorly, that's just weird in my eyes.
> 
> ...



Don't come back.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> The way people act act to me. Win or lose, I don't give a shit, but if people act like right cunts whilst doing so, I get annoyed.



If you're below Foreign or equal to him in skill and listening level, you'd hate playing with me


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

Vae just tell her "WOMAN, MAKE ME BROWNIES"

Works every time


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

Vi ulti is such bs.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> If you're below Foreign or equal to him in skill and listening level, you'd hate playing with me



I'm fine people pointing out my mistakes, in fact I like it as it helps me improve. I hate it when people do so in a condescending manner or spend the whole game going on and on and on about it. And that includes speaking to other people like that too.

I know I'm awful at the game!



Godaime Hokage said:


> I always feel so bad for crazy women.
> 
> My mom and I got stopped by one in the middle of traffic a while back, but she was wearing a hospital robe and we were near a mental institution, so my mom sped off.
> 
> ...




She was sweet, I think she was more on the 'conspiracy theorist' side than anything else. Just looked at the DVD, it's about how the government will force microchips on everyone, to the point where you can't enter buildings or buy food without having your chip scanned.

I wasn't going to ignore or have a go at her. She's free to believe whatever she wants, and she was kind about it all. Not like the crazy religious ones who say you're going to be tortured in hell for whatever reason.



Gogeta said:


> Vae just tell her "WOMAN, MAKE ME BROWNIES"
> 
> Works every time



When has that ever worked!


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

> ut my mistakes, in fact I like it as it helps me improve. I hate it when  people do so in a condescending manner or spend the whole game going on  and on and on about it. And that includes speaking to other people like  that too.



Play with me or Darth then. No other options. WAD will make you hate life.


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

> or that you took us seriously in the first place



seriously
problem pinpointed


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Play with me or Darth then. No other options. WAD will make you hate life.



But you guys are NA!


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

oh you're EU?
Well then there's no hope for you
sorry buddy


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

sad days, eh?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Play with me or Darth then. No other options. WAD will make you hate life.



Invite me too, I'm helpful


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

> sad days, *eh?*



Don't mock my Canadianism. 
But yeah Didi seems like he could be nice. I don't know him enough. WAD can be nice if he tried but he'd get a hernia.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

Both Didi and Waddles are lovely. Most of the time.


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

> Both Didi and Waddles are lovely. Most of the time.



I don't know then. Maybe I just give WAD cancer.
Sorry WAD.


Also I'm gonna make an EUW account and see how my lag is. Godaime do the same please I need someone to queue with until at least level 20. Won't be fun otherwise.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

ill help you on your journey ace

just gib me moni

or username


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

okey dokey
give me a second gotta figure this out


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I don't know then. Maybe I just give WAD cancer.
> Sorry WAD.
> 
> 
> Also I'm gonna make an EUW account and see how my lag is. Godaime do the same please I need someone to queue with until at least level 20. Won't be fun otherwise.



I'll play some games with you at whatever level you are!


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

sounds good!
although i need to test my lag anyways so i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay username is Eisukun
add me guys on EUW


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

WHO THE FUCK IS GOTHAX
PLAYING MIND GAMES WITH ME


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll add you as well.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

logging in atm, gonna add ya any second ace


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

Fuck client, cant log in


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

It says you're online, lol


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

Sajin said:


> It says you're online, lol



You are stupid as fuck


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

Perhaps >.>


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2013)

the joke ---------------- >

sajin's head​


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

You lost me /shirou


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I don't know then. Maybe I just give WAD cancer.
> Sorry WAD.



This made me bust out laughing like a hyena in the middle of a very quiet class. 



> Also I'm gonna make an EUW account and see how my lag is. Godaime do the same please I need someone to queue with until at least level 20. Won't be fun otherwise.



Why are we moving to Europe? I can't imagine the troll situation is any better on the other side of the pond.

I hate starting things over. 

... I'll make an account when I get home. 



♠Ace♠ said:


> Okay username is Eisukun



Dear God, why.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

You know those times when you had a teammate who was just diving 1 vs 5, farming while you guys are fighting the other team, focusing that 6K HP Mundo, ETC.

Well, you can blame Sajin for that from now on.


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You know those times when you had a teammate who was just diving 1 vs 5, farming while you guys are fighting the other team, focusing that 6K HP Mundo, ETC.
> 
> Well, you can blame Sajin for that from now on.



but I already did


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

i used to be a kind sweet loving boy but then i endured unendurable pain and became dark and evil 

like a real uchiha


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> but I already did



Well that's just a bonus then


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> but I already did



So fucking true


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

lol sajin
gave away gogeta


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

He still hasn't figured it out, why tell him


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you absolutely fucking shitting me 

why would you tell him


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

.-.
why do u like mind fucking people


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

I have figured it out by now

very funny

hahahahaha


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

feels good to carry


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 8, 2013)

rumble nerf incoming


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

I always fucking hate laning against a good one top lane, I feel helpless even with Riven.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Okay username is Eisukun
> add me guys on EUW



Sorry, I ended up having to spend a while with  visiting family, but I shall add you now if you're still on! I am Misogyny


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I always fucking hate laning against a good one top lane, I feel helpless even with Riven.



woah

thats crazy


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2013)

Today I had a Soraka that insta locked and called AP carry


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

ap soraka totally legit tho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

Riven sucks anyways 

I'm going to bring some shit from before. 4N wasn't doing well in rankeds, he felt bummed out, I can see some of it as a joke but I thought Gogeta's comment was similar to what I see in solo que all the time. "Just play Bots" "Uninstall plz" So I was aggravated to see that. And 4N being 4N, doesn't even talk shit back. It's nothing against you, just that comment.

People get mad at the game, or upset - there wasn't any need to get them more upset about it. I get that you guys were joking though but ah well, I guess that's passed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Riven sucks anyways



Riven da bes


----------



## Santí (Feb 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Riven sucks anyways


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> ap soraka totally legit tho



not as a carry. That's what we had ahri for.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2013)

Just found out my girlfriends are having a girls' night without me. 

Feels bad, mang. Someone hold me.


----------



## Santí (Feb 8, 2013)

Maerela is a girl?

wat.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2013)

Nuu, but because of teh _flames_, my friends in RL are usually always girls, and one of them is having a hissy fit about wanting a night with just the wimminz. 

This can only be remedied by endless hours of playing League tonight with my bros.


----------



## Santí (Feb 8, 2013)

Your bros have abandoned you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

im a bro yo


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2013)

Did ya'll already move to EUW?  I really don't feel like starting from zero. 

Do they even speak English over there? And the lags!


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

No, they speak dog
and russian


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

report katarina plz


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2013)

That Sajin


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Just found out my girlfriends are having a girls' night without me.
> 
> Feels bad, mang. Someone hold me.



Awww baby <333

If it helps, I used to be friends with only guys. Got along really well with some of them, but sometimes I wouldn't be invited due to 'guys night in'.

was sad yo.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Awww baby <333
> 
> If it helps, I used to be friends with only guys. Got along really well with some of them, but sometimes I wouldn't be invited due to 'guys night in'.
> 
> was sad yo.



no gangbang for you


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

ikr, poor me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

what have we learned today class?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn it Darth, why you curse me.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> what have we learned today class?



don't play with sajin

don't play with chausie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

u r a crool man cronos

u need to figure out how to remove the r

so u can just be cool


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

play more xin

be a man

np


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> what have we learned today class?



Don't play with Cronos.

But tbf, I learned that a while ago.

Maybe not be so trusting?

Reason I continued to play with him.

And not to play with wad.

Thanks again guys for just starting another game when I thought we were playing together, after I said I was restarting my PC. For an issue which turned out to be on riots side, not mine. If you don't want to play with me, why invite me in the first place.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

didi signed on chausie, what did you expect


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> what have we learned today class?



Blame everything on Sajin


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

fight starts

zed doesn't ult

gg


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

Im not even gonna argue with that

Just install LoLReplay or something


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

if you can't burst a twitch of all ad carries, you're useless


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Im not even gonna argue with that
> 
> Just install LoLReplay or something



Don't bother Sajin, it's Cronos.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

lol

Coming from someone who has been useless every single time they played ad

Who fed twitch to begin with? I wonder

Before you flame others, improve your own play first


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

i was constantly getting 4 manned bot while you never counterganked, gg


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

Come back when you actually carry one game 

Just one

And I counterganked btw, so LoLReplay would definitely be a step forward for you


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

fact is bro, we won all the games after you left, so yeah gg

and i have carried, just not with you in a game


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

Cronos said:


> fact is bro, we won all the games after you left, so yeah gg
> 
> and i have carried, just not with you in a game



I queued into a different game and stomped it also, so what? lol

And yes, I trust you to at least enough skill to carry in pre-lvl 30 games. Very occasionally.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Awww baby <333
> 
> If it helps, I used to be friends with only guys. Got along really well with some of them, but sometimes I wouldn't be invited due to 'guys night in'.
> 
> was sad yo.



we need moar frans our own gender ;__;

In other news, first game with Taric 1/0/8. Taric OP; refuses to die and shit.

roit nerf pls. No wonder I always have so much trouble laning against him.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

well excuse me cause i don't have hundreds of matches under my belt


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

Cronos said:


> well excuse me cause i don't have hundreds of matches under my belt



So those with hundreds of matches under their belt have to always perform at a great level, while you can feed just as hard and still flame them for doing something wrong?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

Cronos said:


> play more xin
> 
> be a man
> 
> np



at least now u wont have ur tail between ur legs when u are faced with the task of jungling



Chausie said:


> Don't play with Cronos.
> 
> But tbf, I learned that a while ago.
> 
> ...




waited 10 minutes

longer than most comp restarts

got impatient

cuz who knows if ud even be back

maybe u had an emergency again

theres nobody from this thread who i dont want to play with

except maybe vae

because his criticism has no constructive merits like ever

he just likes asserting his superiority over the weak

which is gross


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> we need moar frans our own gender ;__;
> 
> In other news, first game with Taric 1/0/8. Taric OP; refuses to die and shit.
> 
> roit nerf pls. No wonder I always have so much trouble laning against him.



Weren't you the one saying Taric felt useless before? 

And ye, Taric is fun!  

And he has a massive mallet, and that's just cool.

Bought a skin for Karma now too, so I can either be green or black&white! Is nice.



Sajin said:


> So those with hundreds of matches under their belt have to always perform at a great level, while you can feed just as hard and still flame them for doing something wrong?




People who don't have hundreds of wins still have to perform at that level. Just ignore him, srs. I honestly don't get why I keep falling for wads invites when he's in the game.

Also, guys, friends telling me that he and others in his groups keep DCing or lagging sporadically and that they're getting the whole random pick even though they try to select their own champ, so I'm guessing the servers are going shit again.


----------



## Santí (Feb 8, 2013)

New skins have been released.

Also, changes to the honor system.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Weren't you the one saying Taric felt useless before?
> 
> And ye, Taric is fun!
> 
> And he has a massive mallet, and that's just cool.



I was a child then.  I do feel that he's a tad OP, though. He's currently the most played champion NA and still has the second highest win rate after Twisted Fate. Gay bastard. 

...





> Bought a skin for Karma now too, so I can either be green or black&white! Is nice.



I like the splash art for Sakura Karma, but I think her classic has the best look in-game of all her skins. She needs more. I heard they're working on a skin for her called Blade something, but Riot always lies about Karma.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

taric is kinda op because hes always been good in lane

and people really love an ad-strong meta these days

and he is the best support against those teams because of his armor aura

play double wota AP against taric

hes le fucked


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

meh at least we won with chausie
was pretty amusing
i'll play with her if she's on anytime but im gonna go na right now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

ill play with the NA peeps if they want tonight too

who needs a social life on fridays anymore

i dont even care

not even sarcastic

do u even apathy bro?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

Warring Kingdoms Xin Zhao

Need moneh

Need IP

too broke

:c


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, my bitches came to their senses and invited me to girls' night, so as Hady would say, SEE YA NERDS.

Also, Ace, I told Terry you were good at physics, so yeah. He needs help.

BAI!


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I was a child then.  I do feel that he's a tad OP, though. He's currently the most played champion NA and still has the second highest win rate after Twisted Fate. Gay bastard.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Everyone loves Taric eventually, knew you'd come 'round  Soon you'll be getting the pink skin and having a jolly old time.


With Karma, I like having the choice now, though I do like her classic look a lot too. Just looks very regal, and suited to her position. Think I'm gonna get the orange one eventually too(Though I think the artist who did the art for that shoulda chosen a different shade for her skin). I like how the Sakura one is just a start contrast from her Classic one. Like the difference between Nami Classic and Koi.

Idk how they would do a blade skin. The blades are supposed to be hidden in her fans, aren't they? Wouldn't make sense if she suddenly has them on show, doesn't feel like it would fit in. Of course, depending on the direction they take the skin!

Though any new skins of hers will be left until after her remake, which should still be a while yet.


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

> Also, Ace, I told Terry you were good at physics, so yeah. He needs help.



:sanji:sanji


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't need failures like Tsunade fans anyway. 

GO! DON'T COME BACK!

[YOUTUBE]wVyggTKDcOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 8, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> :sanji:sanji


lol                                   .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

omg

a skin called dragonwing corki

i have to play corki now

tho dragonslayer vayne hasnt been too prosperous

gg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

also i wont get warring kingdoms jarvan IV cuz darkforge is the best tho i feel bad for not having dragon slayer j4 given my affinity for darg0nz l0l

warring kingdoms xin looks bishie and nah thats like

nah

fangirls will love the skin tho, adrian too

and panda annie is a must buy cuz its kawaii and theres sentimental value for me in annie because she was one of my first mains, certainly as an AP

fuck u im not a lolicon


----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2013)

So, some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) says he wants to mid and he's first pick.
I called mid before him and I'm 2nd to last pick mind you. 

I tell him calmly that he'll get hard countered if he's first pick mid but he gives the typical response of:
"Idgaf, people don't know how to counter, I'm first pick I get what I want"

So he goes first pick mid as Ori and they pick master yi, so I pick Lux.

He goes on to steal all of our adc's farm in bot and finishes the game 4/10, while I finished 8/4.

And then says I'm bad and should uninstall because he got gangbanged by the entire team and I didn't bother to save him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 8, 2013)

new jarv IV skin is the best

LU BU

also gifting center is back give me stuff


----------



## Sajin (Feb 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So, some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) says he wants to mid and he's first pick.
> I called mid before him and I'm 2nd to last pick mind you.
> 
> I tell him calmly that he'll get hard countered if he's first pick mid but he gives the typical response of:
> ...



Err, there's nothing wrong with going first pick Orianna and he didn't get countered in any way. Does not justify that last paragraph but still


----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2013)

Someone hook me up on that fucking Panda Annie and Bilgewater Katarina skin.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD, get outta here

Warring Kingdom Xin Zhao manly

Though I must agree, Dragonwing Corki...

Makes me wanna play some Corki right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

u cant necessarily be countered by some first pick mids

some champions are just fundamentally safe like ori if he played her well, anivia, morgana, etc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

are u kidding me 4n

he looks like a damn FF character


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> are u kidding me 4n
> 
> he looks like a damn FF character



final fantasy characters look awesome

what u playing at?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> u cant necessarily be countered by some first pick mids
> 
> some champions are just fundamentally safe like ori if he played her well, anivia, morgana, etc.



He gave vayne about 5 kills before 2 mins as support.

He just rushed in 2v1 all the time and blamed me for him having a bad game.

How can you be so stupid and then say it's my fault when I'm all the way in the mid lane


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

well thats the part of ur story that made no sense

but i saw no reason why he had to go bot anyways

lux better support than ori


----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2013)

I've never played Lux as a support ever.

Told him so too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

so basically u bullied him into either having to duo mid or making him support bot because u feel entitled to a lane despite u being wrong on all accounts

arent u swell


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

CLG vs CRS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

omg i forgot about the games ;~;

WHY DIDNT ANYONE SAY SOMETHING


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Nuu, but because of teh _flames_, my friends in RL are usually always girls, and one of them is having a hissy fit about wanting a night with just the wimminz.
> 
> This can only be remedied by endless hours of playing League tonight with my bros.


u GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


Demonic Shaman said:


> Damn it Darth, why you curse me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

jacky

stop

playing

ori


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

CURSE MAH BOIS


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> jacky
> 
> stop
> 
> ...



Why? Ori is awesome!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

Voyboy best top laner NA. 

Dig and CLG letting him go SMH.


----------



## Santí (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh, the gifting center is back up.

I should hit lvl 10 on EU.


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

hotshot is so heavy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> Why? Ori is awesome!



i know

but jacky is meh on her

i guess it doesnt matter lol

their teamwork is fucking fantastic

i think this proves that curse is easily #1 NA atm

and i think they can be a contender on teh world level potentially



Demonic Shaman said:


> Voyboy best top laner NA.
> 
> Dig and CLG letting him go SMH.



tell me about it

and who do people ban out against him?

akali

np



♠Ace♠ said:


> hotshot is so heavy



what else is new


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

Saintvicious making dem plays.


And Voyboy on Olaf. Just ban his Olaf. NOT SO HARD! 

But yeah, CLG got outplayed. But it was a good match.


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> i know
> 
> but jacky is meh on her
> 
> ...



lol one game doesn't make them best team NA. 

Brand new lineup from CLG and Curse had to work like hell just to qualify for S3. This win isn't definitive proof of anything. 

And Xin OP. Please nerf that guy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

u wont have an excuse when they continue to beat everyone else around them

plus theyve kinda been winning alot recently


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

outpicked dude, outpicked


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

lol Krepo 



			
				Krepo's Twitter said:
			
		

> something something doublelift trashtalk.
> Something something bench.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

might as well call CLG

curse b team


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

I love you Krepo

And it's not that one game but they've been playing strong. I wouldn't call them the best team NA yet but Voyboy I believe is one of the best top laners out of NA tho. 

Fries.EU always and GBG tho <3


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> might as well call CLG
> 
> curse b team



Getting a bit ahead of ourselves are we?

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN. CHOO CHOO CURSE WON TWO GAMES IN A ROW GG BEST TEAM NA.


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

the problem with voyboy is that you can't ban him out of the game. Fucking so good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

ive been a curse fan since saint first joined the team

so fuck off on saying im bandwagoning


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

dyrus caressing dat pillow with his chin

yah, tsm got dis :ho


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

Saint's meh though. He's like literally one of the meh junglers on NA. 

Although I'll grant you his personality and playstyle have drastically improved since he joined Curse. I hated him when he was on CLG.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

if TSM doesnt beat dig thatll be a reality check for them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

also it isnt saints individual skill

but he has the charisma and know-how to lead

curse was pretty much a group of betas and is so without his leadership


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> also it isnt saints individual skill
> 
> but he has the charisma and know-how to lead
> 
> curse was pretty much a group of betas and is so without his leadership



iunno Voyboy pretty much makes the best plays on his own.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh god, more tarics. Please don't nerf Taric, he's my main support  And I find saint can make some mistakes. Voyboy is really good at top lane, and I feel he is the best in NA.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> also it isnt saints individual skill
> 
> but he has the charisma and know-how to lead
> 
> curse was pretty much a group of betas and is so without his leadership



you would expect that much of a former navy soldier.



Darth said:


> iunno Voyboy pretty much makes the best plays on his own.



Voyboy is very good but Saint's early plays rly helped Curse get ahead.

and for the love of god, ban Voyboy's Olaf. 

Did anyone not watch the qualifiers? he absolutely wrecked 

dat voyboy split push was too strong. taking on 3v1 and almost came out on top. while tanking tower 

balls of steel, dat voyboy


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

You have to ban out his Akali though. And not many people ban out two of their trade mark champions though lol.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> if TSM doesnt beat dig thatll be a reality check for them



if kass doesn't get shutdown too much pre 6, they are in trouble


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> iunno Voyboy pretty much makes the best plays on his own.



true but saint really keeps the other 3 in check

jacky, ele, and cop are like his minions



Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh god, more tarics. Please don't nerf Taric, he's my main support  And I find saint can make some mistakes. Voyboy is really good at top lane, and I feel he is the best in NA.



voyboy definitely best top NA

ive said this for a while



4N said:


> you would expect that much of a former navy soldier.



>navy
>soldier

they're called sailors


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You have to ban out his Akali though. And not many people ban out two of their trade mark champions though lol.



tbh clg would have been better off if it was akali instead of olaf


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> they're called sailors



all are apart of the united states military


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

Was watching Voy's stream two days ago and he vs'd Dyrus top 6 games in a row and lost to Dyrus in lane every game. 

Might have been just a bad game but IMO Voyboy isn't the best top NA although he's probably top 3/4.


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

Dyrus started Red Elixer and pots lvl 1. 

HUH.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> Dyrus started Red Elixer and pots lvl 1.
> 
> HUH.



you mean HEEEH

oddone/chaox style


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh really? I've seen some games where Voy win over Dyrus in lane. Sometimes Voy would lose the game though. Whenever Dyrus duos with Oddone though he'll win his lane haha. We'll have to see in the competition level when Curse faces TSM.

LOL ODDONE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

he should have had dragonslayer j4 skin


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh really? I've seen some games where Voy win over Dyrus in lane. Sometimes Voy would lose the game though. Whenever Dyrus duos with Oddone though he'll win his lane haha. We'll have to see in the competition level when Curse faces TSM.
> 
> LOL ODDONE



Oddone wasn't streaming that day. Apparently he was out with Dan buying carpets for their new house. 

Yeah Voy wins lane sometimes but in general when I watch him stream solo queue he's content to go even in lane and then generally tries to make plays elsewhere on the map whether mid or bot. 

Dyrus usually pushes for lane dominance though which is a key difference between their playstyles.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

I like them both for top laners out of the NA scene. Though yeah you are correct about their playstyle which probably puts Dyrus in favor in laning phase. Outside of laning phase, I like Voyboy and it feels it has more of an impact. We will have to see when they play.

Lol Dyrus spamming laugh. Sucks for Dignitas though, they're not doing too hot.


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

Dat Kayle build is cray. 

It does nothing. It's not even a mid game build.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

nvm, dig is shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

just disband already dig rly


----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

i'd be so fucking depressed if i was them lol

i guess the season is just starting out tho


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> just disband already dig rly



nuu don't do that or i'll lose my friends list superstar.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2013)

Those laughs. Poor Dignitas xD They are the weakest compared to TSM, CLG, and Curse. 

Why is that an AP Kayle for top lane? :S ...


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Cronos (Feb 8, 2013)

that was so easy dude wtf


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

Easiest final ever. 

oh-wai


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

he cant go AD kayle against taric

like i said

taric is strong right now in this meta because this is an AD hardon meta


----------



## αce (Feb 8, 2013)

who did dig play?


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

Armor shred > Taric

Vi/Renekton/Jarvan/BLACK CLEAVER > TARIC



♠Ace♠ said:


> who did dig play?



TSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSM


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

Kayle passive > Taric.

Taric's strong in this meta atm because locket is ridiculous and cheap, and aegis is really strong. Armor auras up the ass with his W and he's OP in lane.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

>armor shred

yea cuz ur gonna have a lot of that 15-20 minutes into the game when he's level 9+ with his max armor aura and theyre roaming and pushing early objectives

i forgot people have BC/LW's by then already


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

also is chaox on drugs


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> also is chaox on drugs



what makes u say that?


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

Chaox is awesome. 

Nah WAD he's always like that. Dude you should watch that guy stream when he's on. One of the funniest streamers I've seen.  He also does insane shit in solo queue.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

dude

u have to admit that "perfect game" speech was like

wtf is this even real


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

also yeah on ad kayle top by 20 minutes i'll have bc by then np.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 8, 2013)

poor guy with glasses from DIG... he looks like that and TSM fuck him over hard in top of that.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> dude
> 
> u have to admit that "perfect game" speech was like
> 
> wtf is this even real



i didn't really see tht.

what did he say?

also, chaox can be funny but his laugh makes me go :sanji sometimes.


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

You mean Imaqtpie? 

lol yeah......

rock god and all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

NO AKALI BAN

VOYBOY PLS


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2013)

tbh idrc about this game. going to go to sleep. wake me up if ggu somehow manages to win. 

cya nerds


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

l8r faget.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 8, 2013)

sooo.... sooooooooo.... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much asians!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

i missed the bans.

did they ban his olaf?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

riot plz ban voyboy from these competitions

snuggle snaps

dat spear


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 8, 2013)

TRUNDLE                               .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

i think i cursed curse


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> i think i cursed curse



GGU BEST TEAM NA


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

THIS GAME

DEM COMEBACKS

THOSE THROWS

yah, GG GGU.

but it was a good game. close


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 8, 2013)

that was a reallly close game holy hell


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2013)

yes! 

i jinxed the jinx

wad jinx powers confirmed \o/


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2013)

fck yeah

i got it i got it

this game's over

fcking voyboy

have my babies plz


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone seen this?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

i posted it but no one commented


----------



## Santí (Feb 9, 2013)

Checked out my LoL King Statistics, and my record with every champ I play is terribad with the exception of Rengar 

7.8 kills
4.5 Deaths
5.8 Assists
10 Wins
2 Losses

I'm worried at the fact since I don't consider Rengar a safe pick, but I've simply been losing a hell of a lot more since I stopped playing him as much.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2013)

To buy Panda Annie or not to buy, that is the question.


----------



## Santí (Feb 9, 2013)

10/10 definitely buy.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

I give Wad cancer.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

panda annie rly good i think


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

also fuck this fucking lunar revel bullshit

omgj4skinsocool

ima buy him

and play him

even if i have 0 idea how to



			
				adrian said:
			
		

> I give Wad cancer.



not gonna lie

i have 0 idea

how u let vayne run through

two bushes

to tumble behind me and condemn me backwards

that is definitely the worst zone control ive ever seen from a support

so yea i was pissed 

anyways shitty night

fuck u all for sucking at this game

im clearly pissed

cya


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

lol
i got fed as fck

but thing is as zed, you go in, kill the carry then die yourself most likely.

and that is exactly what happened.

how to carry as zed - no fckin clue

zed is like a watered down version of akali


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

Taric is the first melee support I've ever played and that was my second game with him, so I'm still getting used to having to be out of the brush to do shit. Normally I'd just hide and making some long-range plays, which is actually probably how Taric works too, but too newb.  But yeah I was eating massive dick all through that game, especially laning phase.

Uninstalling now.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> To buy Panda Annie or not to buy, that is the question.



Well all the lunar revel skins are staying in the store forever so you dont rly need to buy it now lol. Also I know im probably beating a dead horse here but there must be some voice chat program that your computer can handle alongside League. hell even a browser based voice chat. all i really need is for u to be able to hear me because in the games we play communication is KEY and weve lost quite a few games because we were out of synch. 
Also lol @ WAD gettin mad. take a chill pill bro. u gotta lrn to control ucr rage. Be the leaf.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

4N said:


> lol
> i got fed as fck
> 
> but thing is as zed, you go in, kill the carry then die yourself most likely.
> ...



worth                .


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> worth                .



always


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2013)

Team too heavy.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

WAD, Terry, thoughts on Cass's current state?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Won against a team consisted of 1850 ELO Graves, 1729 ELO Teemo, 1673 ELO Kayle and 1743 ELO Shaco

Feels good mang. 

We did lose mid game but we managed to prolong the game to late game, where we won. I had a 1552 ELO Ori and 1640 ELO Cait who said she plays Cait for the first time and that she doesn't main ADC. Which was easily believable considering how she was on the front line all the time and failed her E multiple times.


I was against Kayle and i lost the lane. And just 2 kills at that, and those were from when me and Nasus dived her, both dying but killing her.

Fucking Kayle man. I hid in the brushes when she activated Q/E, but, she was smart and bought wards specifically to counter that. Pain in my rear if you catch my drift.
She was good no doubt.

Wish i had played Jarvan. Just to have something to brag about.

Why would she go AP Kayle top though. Damn, son.


Alright, so just so this isn't a bragging-only post, i have a question for you guys. Would you build TF or IGB on Jax, especially now that TF got buffed? 
Or, against who would you build either?


----------



## Santí (Feb 9, 2013)

Wrecking EUW noobs with Amumu top. I've verified that he's the OP little shithead I always claimed he was when I played Xin, Annie, and Kayle... But did horrible.

Nerf this fggt.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2013)

4N said:


> lol
> i got fed as fck
> 
> but thing is as zed, you go in, kill the carry then die yourself most likely.
> ...



Zed is scarier than Akali because he can do a shit ton more damage and gets more health back from hitting you when he has blood thirsters.

He is also tankier


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2013)

Also harder to gank because of his free flash.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

Zed scarier than Akali? 

NOPE

Zed has more burst than her to a single target but unlike Akali, that pretty much stops there after you ult. Akali has more spell vamp than Zed has lifesteal, plus she is much better at cleaning up and can be just as efficient at diving the enemy carry.

Fed Akali is almost a guaranteed GG once she has a team that can protect her long enough to do her job.

Fed Zed? Well, position yourself correctly and you are almost certain to burst down their carry however, that can easily be countered by a GA. But you are almost certain to die after using your ult, thats the thing so if you are dead, how can you carry?

Overall, Akali is just better in the longer term than Zed. Can last longer than him.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree Akali is better overall, Zed is stronger early game but falls off.


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 9, 2013)

Dat new Corki skin , Dat new Jarvan skin !


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I agree Akali is better overall, Zed is stronger early game but falls off.



No he doesn't

You think 25% free AD exists for no reason?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

The new champ, Quinn, seems pretty damn good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2013)

Aether Wing Kayle seems like the most underwhelming of all legendaries.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2013)

4N said:


> The new champ, Quinn, seems pretty damn good.



Finally a new Demacia hero.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks OP
as fuck.

She'll what Kha Zix/Jayce were. Ignored, then some pro will play her and suddenly OP as fuck.

The damage on her abilities should be low considering her utility.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

Her Ultimate -_-

Bot lane just received a big buff in roaming ability


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Plus it seems she doesn't have AA boosters (Vayne, Kog, Trist) which means she'll probably be very good early and fall off late.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2013)

4N said:


> Her Ultimate -_-
> 
> Bot lane just received a big buff in roaming ability



Her abilities look more like a mid/top to me.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

She is planned to be an ADC, so...

Let's see how it turns out. I hope she has low base stats


----------



## Sajin (Feb 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Zed is scarier than Akali because *he can do a shit ton more damage* and gets more health back from hitting you when he has blood thirsters.
> 
> He is also tankier



Seriously?..


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Her abilities look more like a mid/top to me.





Gogeta said:


> She is planned to be an ADC, so...
> 
> Let's see how it turns out. I hope she has low base stats



ADC Thresh

Support Quinn

Watch it happen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2013)

If she is an adc, that's the one thing the Demacia group was missing.

Garen-Tank
Lux-Mid/Support
Xin-Jungle
Jarvan-Bruiser
Quinn-ADC

Now you can have a full team. :33


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

she might fall off late but depending on what you max she gets a passive peel stun. she'll be tough to actually kill


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

I wanna try Support Nasus top

Support like Sona or Soraka.

But Chausie won't respond


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

valors skills are on that image lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> valors skills are on that image lol



Yeah I noticed after I made that stupid post, was just skimming over it and reading the first part again.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Seriously?..



I've seen zed take 2 shots champs that akali would need to use all her abilities for.

also, not sure if mentioned but new Champ is a demacian assassin. Seems like she uses a bird.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Sup niggus, I'm back


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2013)

So Quinn is going to be a female Swain?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

looks like she's being cummed on


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Fucking, yes.
I come back and I log on ''Maxillion has giften you Mafia Miss Fortune'' 

Love you Terry.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

@darth re: cassieopia

i feel she's still very strong, however her greatest weakness is her strength, i think

she's a massive lane bully a la mordekaiser so she can beat almost everyone in lane, however this forces her into readable aggressive play and like morde lacking escape mechanisms she will be very prone to mid camping from the enemy jungler

so its hard to seize that early advantage however she is still very strong in objective control and does very well as a counter-initiate to hard-engages due to her extremely powerful ultimate


also

also

people saying zed is stronger than akali

rofl

not even remotely close

go to sleep


----------



## Santí (Feb 9, 2013)

WAD & Sajin said:
			
		

> Akali OP as fuck.



You can never change their mind on the subject.


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2013)

alistar is op xD

but god damn it i hate solo queueing xD
so many trolls


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Dunning Kruger posts incoming


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

i argued with sajin against akali being op for more than a year

after a while i realized that i was being extremely biased and basically whiteknighting

u can gain an incredible amount of wisdom once u remove all sources that obstruct u from objectivity


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

What if now you are extremely biased


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

I won't listen to the opinion of someone who can't even use proper english writing.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

why in gods name would riot partner up with esl to do the stream is beyond me, laggy as fuck and now it crashed, while na lcs was perfect


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What if now you are extremely biased



how am i biased without any emotional attachments



Vae said:


> I won't listen to the opinion of someone who can't even use proper english writing.



like i give 32 shits about u

u suck as a player

as a poster

and probably as a person

it does me well to know that we arent connected even by proxy of you reading my posts


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

wake up
come to thread
fight going on


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

u go  girl


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> how am i biased without any emotional attachments
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You say I'm bad, yet you act good 

You cry about OP champs in half of the posts I see you make, you're a pathetic player, as I've been told numerous times.

Why so bad, WAD?


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

>Anno Domini two-thousand-and-thirteen
>not having Vae on your ignorelist





Cronos said:


> why in gods name would riot partner up with esl to do the stream is beyond me, laggy as fuck and now it crashed, while na lcs was perfect



twitch in general seems to be out, so nothing to do with esl or riot
don't raise your pitchforks so quickly


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

best part of yesterday

wad: oh look didi letting kat snowball
didi: snowball? wat. fuck off wad you guys fed her
me: shit i forgot sightstone existed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> You say I'm bad, yet you act good
> 
> You cry about OP champs in half of the posts I see you make, you're a pathetic player, as I've been told numerous times.
> 
> Why so bad, WAD?



i am good

simple as that

u can 'no u' me as much as u want but ill still laugh at ur pathetic attempts to deconstruct me

im not 4n

i smile knowing that im 100x better than u at the very least

though thats not much of an accomplishment


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

> Alright, so just so this isn't a bragging-only post, i have a question for you guys. Would you build TF or IGB on Jax, especially now that TF got buffed?
> Or, against who would you build either?



Did TF got buffed? I thought it was just a cost reduction. It depends on what your team needs. If they need damage, TF probably best. If you want to go for tanky cc, IGB. (IGB - Iceborn Gauntlet? I'm assuming). Also who did you play against Kayle? Jax I'm assuming. Isn't Kayle a counter to Jax though?

And everyone just goes AP kayle now because people see that does more damage than DPS Kayle.

As for Cass, I think if you really know how to use her she'll do well. I had a friend who played Cass last night in a ranked game and he did pretty damn well. I don't know for sure though. It feels like she gets countered by everything.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> i am good
> 
> simple as that
> 
> ...



That's not what Darth has told me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

darth is full of shit 90% of the time

but its good to know that u place so much value on other peoples' opinions

helps shape my perception of ur personality even further


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Usually, I listen to peoples opinions of someones play.
Darth is good at this game, if he says you're bad then you're bad.

Simple as that, there's no denying it.

Foreign also says you're a raging cunt, so I'm pretty sure you're not very well liked


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

okay twitch is back but the stream is indeed laggy as fuck
bleh


and the game looks really close and exciting as well, argh


fnatic has urgot taric bot, bunch of scumbags, that lane is such a major pain the ass 
and caitlyn mid
eve top
kayle jungle

unconventional, I like it


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> >Anno Domini two-thousand-and-thirteen
> >not having Vae on your ignorelist
> 
> 
> ...



worked fine on 720+ both in  days for lcs na, can't even look at 720 and + a long crash here, it's definitely worse


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Usually, I listen to peoples opinions of someones play.
> Darth is good at this game, if he says you're bad then you're bad.
> 
> Simple as that, there's no denying it.
> ...



darth is just jelly because im better than him

and 4n is a suckup

i still like them both

but their duplicity hardly surprises me

either way like i said

u can think im the worst player in the world

i still know im 100x better than u

if u can think of a means to quantify that measure then by all means i welcome the challenge

i wont even point out the fact im higher rating than u all cuz thats a cheap argument i feel 



Didi said:


> okay twitch is back but the stream is indeed laggy as fuck
> bleh
> 
> 
> ...



oh yea i just now realized euro lcs qualis are ongoing

watching


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> worked fine on 720+ both in  days for lcs na, can't even look at 720 and + a long crash here, it's definitely worse



what does the whole of twitch (not just this stream) crashing have to do with riot/esl lol, you can't blame that on them



But now that's it back it is indeed way worse, wtf, this shit sucks


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

> fnatic has urgot taric bot, bunch of scumbags, that lane is such a major pain the ass



that lane is fucking retarded



> Usually, I listen to peoples opinions of someones play.
> Darth is good at this game, if he says you're bad then you're bad.



lol wad isn't bad



> Simple as that, there's no denying it.



subjectivity isn't a fact though



> *Foreign* also says you're a *raging* cunt, so I'm pretty sure you're not very well liked



sounds right to me


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

you also can't blame it on twitch, they have proved they can provide quality streams with big viewer pools, they are the constant, esl tournaments aren't, it's no coincidence for me


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

I wonder who is really full of shit 90% of the time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

yea this stream sux :l


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Also, WAD, if you're so great, what's your IGN? Your profile should be very impressive, then.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm watching at 240 and it's still lagging me... what the fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

my IGN is sylar

feel free to be my stalker-kun

but for now im done playing with u


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't like any EU teams or players so I'm not even tempted to turn on the stream. And the only reason I watch CLG in NA is for Doublelift. Voyboy is good too so I might turn on CRS games. That's about it.

I wish I had Korean streams.


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

I hate everyone though so not a surprise.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

You said you loved me though, ELCHALILKIL


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

gg

gg


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> you also can't blame it on twitch, they have proved they can provide quality streams with big viewer pools, they are the constant, esl tournaments aren't, it's no coincidence for me



well yeah this sucky stream is obviously their fault



but the whole of fucking twitch crashing (everything was down for a few minutes) is on twitch's side and no one else, s'all I'm saying


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

watch the stream on youtube, seems to be better


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

> You said you loved me though, ELCHALILKIL



only because you can pronounce my last name


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> only because you can pronounce my last name



<3

By the way, Gogeta says he gets matched with plat people in normals, right?

Looked at his profiles and his teammates/opponents.

They're all unranked or Bronze league.

G fucking G.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot to ask but Ace, where are you from? Your ping was 120ish which is low even for east coast NA, and Hassan is an Arabic name.

No reason, just piqued my interest.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> <3
> 
> By the way, Gogeta says he gets matched with plat people in normals, right?
> 
> ...



are you calling him

A LIAR

chaox "HEEEH"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to ask but Ace, where are you from? Your ping was 120ish which is low even for east coast NA, and Hassan is an Arabic name.
> 
> No reason, just piqued my interest.



hes from toronto

120 ping is about right for east coast on the north side of NA

i have 150 ping since im further down in latitude living in fuckin florida n all


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh yeah true, forgot you're not like NY area east coast but all the way in Miami


Guess that makes sense then


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

id make an eu account to plays

but I want to be good enough to rank silver at least

too much to do


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a level 30 EUW acc avaliable but I don't like the champs it has


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2013)

I lost a lot ELO meh, will fix that when I wake up.

from 1400 to 1300 from a string of losses.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _SK vs Fnatic_ 




I checked on Reddit and saw SK lost. Wtf? The stream was too laggy for me to watch but last I check the score was like 7-2 and SK had Baron. That's insane, I really thought SK would have it this time. 



> SK took baron, lost a couple of towers from it, started pushing mid, didn't feel safe enough to take the inhib tower and were trying to do a slow and steady push but it wasn't working for them. They started backing off around the time they lost baron buff and got destroyed in a team fight while trying to retreat (Eve got a 3 man ultimate, backed off and let Cait and Urgot just poke for days and then Urgot ult'd Nunu right before he got of range and then SK just got chased down all the way to their base). Since it was a 4 for none, Fnatic just continued to march down midlane and destroyed SK's Nexus


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

> Oh yeah, I forgot to ask but Ace, where are you from? Your ping was  120ish which is low even for east coast NA, and Hassan is an Arabic  name.





> hes from toronto



south of toronto
hamilton




> No reason, just piqued my interest.



my name is arabic because my parents come from north africa which is mostly muslim
born and raised in canada though


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> <3
> 
> By the way, Gogeta says he gets matched with plat people in normals, right?
> 
> ...



What's my profile on EUNE? On EUW I am lvl 16, so gg there.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Usually, I listen to peoples opinions of someones play.
> Darth is good at this game, if he says you're bad then you're bad.
> 
> Simple as that, there's no denying it.
> ...



why is my name being dragged into this? 

like for real.

i do not recall every saying that about WAD. hell, i don't even recall ever talking about him with you. and i find it odd that Darth would say that about him anyway.

lying much?



WAD said:


> darth is just jelly because im better than him
> 
> and 4n is a suckup
> 
> ...



u know what, i should start acting like a fucking asshole just like the rest of you because politeness and a having a certain level of respect gets you shit, right? 

fuck you WAD.

fuck you vae.

good day.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> @darth re: cassieopia
> 
> i feel she's still very strong, however her greatest weakness is her strength, i think
> 
> ...


Ah cool. Thanks WAD. I value your input on the matter because I personally believe you're a good player. 


Vae said:


> That's not what Darth has told me





WAD said:


> darth is full of shit 90% of the time


wait wat the fuck. wat the fuck is going on here?


Vae said:


> Usually, I listen to peoples opinions of someones play.
> Darth is good at this game, if he says you're bad then you're bad.


Whoa hey hold the fucking phone here. I have never ever told you Vae that WAD was bad. I consider him equally good if not better than me as a player. His mechanical skills are pretty damn good and he rarely doesn't snowball on his own. 

I love you and all Vae, but you can't go around telling people that I called them bad players when I never have. I may have complained about WAD's overabuse of the "Akali OP" subject, and have called certain players out in this thread for bragging about their supposed "Normal ELO" but I have never, I repeat NEVER, said that WAD was a bad player. That's straight up not true bro. I wouldn't lie like that. 


Also WAD y u think i'm full of shit 90% of the time? y u believe Vae without waiting for me to say my part first?

y?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

snoopeh stare into my soul plz


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

darth such a scumbag


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

so vae was full of shit

big surprise

and darth

its cuz

u say shen beats singed and vlad

i still cant get over it bro

i cant


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> darth such a scumbag



fuck this imma go drown my tears in ice cream and read One Punch Man.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Also WAD y u think i'm full of shit 90% of the time? y u believe Vae without waiting for me to say my part first?
> 
> y?



WAD hurt my feels too.

yet just the other night i asked him to duo q with me in some normals so i could get some practice in.

though Vae is right in a way - WAD does rage alot nowadays 

ppl raging more than me.

not good.


----------



## Santí (Feb 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> darth such a scumbag



Recently promoted him to lvl 8 Scumbag from lvl 5. the scumbag cap is lvl 11

I think it's the Gilgamesh set, he was a lot sweeter when he wore Akali. Suddenly started wearing Gilgamesh and became super scumbag.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

M5 vs CLG EU about to start holy shit yes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

All energy champions = OP 

Anyways. GG VS EG Woooo. 4N when you rage, I just eat popcorn and say chill out. Shit happens, get over it, time to play again.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

When WAD rages it's fucking funny as hell.

At least when we play i just make fun of him for trashing me for ALL NASUS'S FAULT WHEN I DIE 1 VS 1.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

European Qualifiers best stream ever.

Like this shit keeps d/c'ing.

And I really wanna see CLG EU play.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

DELICIOUS DRAMA

VAE

DIE


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

Watch the youtube stream instead.

People still play Nasus? How is he now after the buffs/fixes anyways?


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Recently promoted him to lvl 8 Scumbag from lvl 5. the scumbag cap is lvl 11
> 
> I think it's the Gilgamesh set, he was a lot sweeter when he wore Akali. Suddenly started wearing Gilgamesh and became super scumbag.



Gilgamesh is King. The King of Heroes. Fuck ya'll bitches imma be real like Gil.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> When WAD rages it's fucking funny as hell.
> 
> At least when we play i just make fun of him for trashing me for ALL NASUS'S FAULT WHEN I DIE 1 VS 1.



Last night he raged when his bot lane failed against some scrub Vayne. Supposedly it was some of my fault too for not roaming.

Its not that I didn't roam.

Its that WAD died too fucking fast before I could kill Ryze again, push wave and then come. 

Still managed to clean up Vayne though. I got her still WAD, I got her. 

And apparently, Zed is supposed to lose the match-up Ryze, yet thats a match up I face often and win too. Don't think I ever lost against Ryze before.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

I play Nasus pretty much only when i am premade with the rest of the guys on EUW. His buff was nice, but isn't there a Big Minion only once every 3 waves?

But yeah i play him because my team can hold off until the 30th-40th minute, at which time i finally decide to stop farming 



4N said:


> Last night he raged when his bot lane failed against some scrub Vayne. Supposedly it was some of my fault too for not roaming.
> 
> Its not that I didn't roam.
> 
> ...



You don't seem to understand. It's not just WAD that trashes me when they die because of their own's fault. EVERYONE DOES. 

"THIS NASUS MAN"

But WAD goes all in and then so do i.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

its cuz

sobriety man

its lame

its ok though my crisis was resolved

i shouldnt rage as much

and if i do

it should be in comedic fashion


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

oh sure let froggen get his anivia

huk huk


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

WAD only rages when we throw hard

which happens a lot

when hes lee sin



Darth said:


> fuck this imma go drown my tears in ice cream and read One Punch Man.



is that what it takes

is it

fucking finally


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Watch the youtube stream instead.
> 
> People still play Nasus? How is he now after the buffs/fixes anyways?



I've been watching the Youtube stream and it's lagging like hell too. 

4 second delays every ten seconds. 

Like fuck this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

yea i retired lane sin

its only so many games i can go 7/0 in lane and still lose the game

its like

its like

some kind of sick joke


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

I only find that his slow is really good. Everything else is meh. I feel all he can do is Q once in a teamfight and then get CC'd / kited down by everything. IDK, maybe I'm building wrong on him.

TF or Iceborn Gauntlet on Nasus? Also I made my post at you Gogeta earlier in that Kayle thing but you can ignore it cause I don't want to go back and look for it again. 

FROGGENIVIA

Odd. The youtube stream works for me, and I'm going on Wifi.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I only find that his slow is really good. Everything else is meh. I feel all he can do is Q once in a teamfight and then get CC'd / kited down by everything. IDK, maybe I'm building wrong on him.
> 
> TF or Iceborn Gauntlet on Nasus? Also I made my post at you Gogeta earlier in that Kayle thing but you can ignore it cause I don't want to go back and look for it again.
> 
> FROGGENIVIA




Lol no.

His slow is what keeps him viable though (However if he didn't have his Q dmg he wouldn't be viable either). 35-95 pct slow on the ADC? He won't attack you more than once and you can 2 shot him if you've got at least 500 Q farm by the 30th minute. 

Don't forget his Ulti does % AOE Dmg, 80 pct i think was the complete dmg if the enemy is around during the full duration.

Just follow Hyfe's guide and build. He is literally the only guy you want to ask anything about Nasus. 

About the Kayle thing ; i played Jax. 

No, i'd rather build IBG on Nasus, i was asking about Jax.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

4 minute dragon

these next level tactics

:sanji


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> is that what it takes
> 
> is it
> 
> fucking finally



Well it'll have to wait until the LCS is over though..


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

I CAN'T WATCH THE STREAM IT'S LAGGING AHHHHHH


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> DELICIOUS DRAMA
> 
> VAE
> 
> DIE



Shitstorm creation was a success 

Also, Gogeta, I probably mixed your username up with a similar one then, which is your name?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Recently promoted him to lvl 8 Scumbag from lvl 5. the scumbag cap is lvl 11



Am I level 12?


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

someone tell me what i need to work on
i need constructive criticism
my cs needs work i know that but someone help me out here


and i hope im not annoying to play with
sometimes i go silent randomly


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Fuck it I'll watch a VOD later. 

Can't handle this lag.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

Jax gets more from TF than IGB but I see people play ruined blade on Jax anyways. I have yet to try out Jax but I've always built TF and it works out well. Still an expensive build though.

Yeah, Nasus slow is the only thing I like. But like I said, he can get kited / cc'd by the entire team. He's not that hard to peel off actually. Meh. Frustrates me when I can go 13-3 with a good amount of farm and I can't carry with him. Aside from other top laners since I can carry with them. Going to try playing him again then. On another news, I'm just spamming Wukong and Pantheon in ranked. (Shen in ranked 5s though)

I love Vae. He always bring out the shit storm.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Jax gets more from TF than IGB but I see people play ruined blade on Jax anyways. I have yet to try out Jax but I've always built TF and it works out well. Still an expensive build though.
> 
> Yeah, Nasus slow is the only thing I like. But like I said, he can get kited / cc'd by the entire team. He's not that hard to peel off actually. Meh. Frustrates me when I can go 13-3 with a good amount of farm and I can't carry with him. Aside from other top laners since I can carry with them. Going to try playing him again then. On another news, I'm just spamming Wukong and Pantheon in ranked.
> 
> I love Vae. He always bring out the shit storm.



Jax has so many items he excels with right now it's always a blast building him. 

Blade of the Ruined King
Trinity Force
Rageblade
Zehphyr
Iceborn Gauntlets
Hextech Gunblade

SO MANY GOOD FUN ITEMS WAT BUILD HMMM.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> someone tell me what i need to work on
> i need constructive criticism
> my cs needs work i know that but someone help me out here
> 
> ...



ur my fave person to play with on NA

mostly because u listen to me almost without question 

or just agree with me in general


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

damn im pretty whipped


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> ur my fave person to play with on NA
> 
> mostly because u listen to me almost without question
> 
> or just agree with me in general



See Ace?

He likes u because you're his underling. 

He doesn't want to play with equals, he just wants servants that bend to his will. 

This guy..


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Jax has so many items he excels with right now it's always a blast building him.
> 
> Blade of the Ruined King
> Trinity Force
> ...



He is the grandmaster at arms but fuck, what to get between Blade and Trinity though (wary)

Also now the stream's lagging for me =/ always love Wickd though.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> someone tell me what i need to work on
> i need constructive criticism
> my cs needs work i know that but someone help me out here
> 
> ...



i almost always get the impression you don't care that much


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> See Ace?
> 
> He likes u because you're his underling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

fcking shit

froggen on anivia

yeah, just ban that champ plz 

dem skillshots too good


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

> i almost always get the impression you don't care that much



i care
just not that much 
i mean i always try to win its just at some point during a game my ":sanji" face kicks in


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> someone tell me what i need to work on
> i need constructive criticism
> my cs needs work i know that but someone help me out here
> 
> ...



ur pretty good, definitely not annoying to play with


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Aaaaand the stream just dropped. On both Youtube and Twitch. 

GG ESL streams are fucking bad as fuck. 

Figured the LCS would actually be able to find a venue with reliable internet but NOPE.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

DARTH WHERE ARE YOU AT? YOU SAID WE'D PLAY WHEN I GOT BACK FROM MY FRIENDS PLACE


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

lol stream problems again
who's playing anyways?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

Last I check before my stream drop, 0-2 EG. After I fixed it, 1-11 EG WHAT HTE FUCK HAPPENED>


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> DARTH WHERE ARE YOU AT? YOU SAID WE'D PLAY WHEN I GOT BACK FROM MY FRIENDS PLACE



was thinking of logging on actually. 

then decided to sit through the lagfest called LCS.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i care
> just not that much
> i mean i always try to win its just at some point during a game my ":sanji" face kicks in



i can understand that

but you and WAD have srsly gotta stop pulling pissy bitch moves like losing 2 games and quitting.

makes me sad when u all do so

actually its irritating because its like mistakes can be made by me or someone else and u guys let it get to you but we won't improve if you keep ragequitting like a bunch of pussies.

i found i've improved quite a bit in the past month just grouping with most of you because it allowed more focus on my weaknesses.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> DARTH WHERE ARE YOU AT? YOU SAID WE'D PLAY WHEN I GOT BACK FROM MY FRIENDS PLACE





Demonic Shaman said:


> Last I check before my stream drop, 0-2 EG. After I fixed it, 1-11 EG WHAT HTE FUCK HAPPENED>



I KNOW RIGHT THAT'S THE SAME FUCKING THING THAT HAPPENED TO ME I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT'S GOING ON WAKJ;LKASJDL;AJSFLKJLGJHAHGH


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> was thinking of logging on actually.
> 
> then decided to sit through the lagfest called LCS.



Maybe you should log on, then? Watch the VODs later.


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

> i can understand that
> 
> but you and WAD have srsly gotta stop pulling pissy bitch moves like losing 2 games and quitting.
> 
> ...



i didn't rage quit
it was like 1 a.m.
i have to sleep


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Froggen with the most generic AP Anivia build ever. 

And Nim! I see you lurking get in here and post!


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Maybe you should log on, then? Watch the VODs later.


Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


♠Ace♠ said:


> i didn't rage quit
> *it was like 1 a.m.
> i have to sleep*



wtf are you like 12 or something?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

If it works, then .. yup froggenivia knows whats best. LOL Darien he keeps getting caught  Wickd 7-0, ffff. Letting Wickd have Shen and Froggen Anivia. Why GBG why. (Still love Fries.EU)


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Well they didn't get him Jayce or Irelia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

sorry 4n i know its a copout

but id rather not play when im clearly on tilt

it doesnt make it enjoyable for me and more importantly enjoyable for my friends when im bitter as fuck


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> 
> *wtf are you like 12 or something?*



You know, usually when you have a job you don't sit up all night.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> 
> wtf are you like 12 or something?



more like you're 12 for not going to sleep at that hour, adults have to get up in the morning you know


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> You know, usually when you have a job you don't sit up all night.





Cronos said:


> more like you're 12 for not going to sleep at that hour, adults have to get up in the morning you know



I work 4 hours a day and I make $1200 a month. And I still find the time to play League as long as I like.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

4N said:


> snoopeh stare into my soul plz





Mine.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Well they didn't get him Jayce or Irelia.



Clearly you have to ban all three of his champions. Though Froggenivia, kind of have to ban that out too (4 bans please). EG just snowballed out of nowhere and GBG is not dishing out any damage it seems.



			
				DarthRN said:
			
		

> I work 4 hours a day and I make $1200 a month. And I still find the time to play League as long as I like.



Your scumbag level just increased. Soon enough you'll evolve into a Teemo.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> I work 4 hours a day and I make $1200 a month. And I still find the time to play League as long as I like.



Real jobs usually makes you work more than 4 hours, so suck a D.

Then again, I work for 4 hour as well


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> sorry 4n i know its a copout
> 
> but id rather not play when im clearly on tilt
> 
> it doesnt make it enjoyable for me and more importantly enjoyable for my friends when im bitter as fuck



fair enough.

tbh it wasn't really enjoyable how it has been in the past for me as well so yah, you have a point.



Godaime Hokage said:


> Mine.



i dunno man, snoopeh doesn't seem like the type who likes weak women. :ho

you could say... they wouldn't even be worth *half* a second of his stare.





Demonic Shaman said:


> Your scumbag level just increased. Soon enough you'll evolve into a Teemo.



holy shi-

not even darth is that low.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shitstorm creation was a success
> 
> Also, Gogeta, I probably mixed your username up with a similar one then, which is your name?





Ignore the last 2 games, those were played with a friend (Urfy) and he invited whoever from his friend list, which resulted with very shitty ADC's both times (5 Enemies just killed an ally at our blue? Better go through our blue to bot)

Especially look at the Jax game and what kind of enemies i had.

I also checked LoLReplay, i have a win against Gold ELO Teemo and Gold ELO GP. I have more games vs golds but not vs. ones that i've laned with. I also have more games but i was not bothered enough to check more than 5-6 of them.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Jax gets more from TF than IGB but I see people play ruined blade on Jax anyways. I have yet to try out Jax but I've always built TF and it works out well. Still an expensive build though.
> 
> Yeah, Nasus slow is the only thing I like. But like I said, he can get kited / cc'd by the entire team. He's not that hard to peel off actually. Meh. Frustrates me when I can go 13-3 with a good amount of farm and I can't carry with him. Aside from other top laners since I can carry with them. Going to try playing him again then. On another news, I'm just spamming Wukong and Pantheon in ranked. (Shen in ranked 5s though)
> 
> I love Vae. He always bring out the shit storm.



Score means nothing with Nasus. I had a 15-2 enemy Nasus (for some reason) one game, but his Q farm was so low it didn't matter.

Also, you should always run Ghost on him, not Flash. Haven't tried Flash/Ghost, but, Ghost-Heal/Teleport is what you should use.
Also if you are still getting kited, get Shurelya. Ghost + Shurelya WILL reach them. If wither + Ghost + Shurelya can't reach them, then they are extremely good or you are extremely bad.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Gogeta.

Stahp. 

Nobody gives a shit about your normal games. 

Go play ranked and win against golds there plskthxbye.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

4N said:


> i dunno man, snoopeh doesn't seem like the type who likes weak women. :ho
> 
> you could say... they wouldn't even be worth *half* a second of his stare.



foreign staaaahp 

I shouldn't have used up all my leverage so early.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

YES

CLG EU


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> foreign staaaahp
> 
> I shouldn't have used up all my leverage so early.



get

on

my

level



BIATCH


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Gogeta.
> 
> Stahp.
> 
> ...



He did, that's why he asked.

Will you stop being a shit already. You told me we'd play on Saturday, nope, you were apparently too busy hitting on some chick ON LEAGUE OF LEGENDS as if she is ever gonna do anything with you ; Then you told me next day that you are available all day. I asked for a game in the morning, you said we'll play the evening. Then when i asked for games you said in an hour, and after hour and a half you went "welp, i got stuff to do"

Don't fucking tell me what to do and what not to do.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

Really, who doesn't farm Nasus' Q? It's common sense.



> Also, you should always run Ghost on him, not Flash. Haven't tried Flash/Ghost, but, Ghost-Heal/Teleport is what you should use.
> Also if you are still getting kited, get Shurelya. Ghost + Shurelya WILL reach them. If wither + Ghost + Shurelya can't reach them, then they are extremely good or you are extremely bad.



I'm not saying kited by one person. I'm saying by the WHOLE enemy team. I can pull off what? One or two Q's? The ADC has to be incredibly out of position to actually to get him. And it's not hard if they can cleanse the slow too.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

4N said:


> YES
> 
> CLG EU



YES

EVIL GENIUSES 

FTFY


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

people have lives gogeta


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> He did, that's why he asked.
> 
> Will you stop being a shit already. You told me we'd play on Saturday, nope, you were apparently too busy hitting on some chick ON LEAGUE OF LEGENDS as if she is ever gonna do anything with you ; Then you told me next day that you are available all day. I asked for a game in the morning, you said we'll play the evening. Then when i asked for games you said in an hour, and after hour and a half you went "welp, i got stuff to do"
> 
> Don't fucking tell me what to do and what not to do.



eh,  yeah sorry about that. It's just that I've known this girl since August and she's in four of my classes and I just found out that she also plays League so I couldn't say no when she asked me to play with her.. My bad bro. 

In all seriousness though that Jax game seemed pretty legit. You even had a jungle Nasus and an Ori that went like 5/12 but you still won against some pretty skilled opponents. Nice job bro.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> people have lives gogeta



He can say "i am busy, i can't play" not tell me that we can play 4 TIMES and not do it once.



Darth said:


> eh,  yeah sorry about that. It's just that I've known this girl since August and she's in four of my classes and I just found out that she also plays League so I couldn't say no when she asked me to play with her.. My bad bro.



I am not mad that you ditched me i am mad that you told me we'd play but ditched me anyway. If you had told me like early on "hey man i got this girl that blabla", i wouldn't have minded at all.

It's the same with this game in champ select, if you want to go to whatever lane but i am a higher pick than you or asked for it first, just ask me nicely and ill give it to you, you don't have to be a douchebag and just instalock. (Generally speaking)



> In all seriousness though that Jax game seemed pretty legit. You even had a jungle Nasus and an Ori that went like 5/12 but you still won against some pretty skilled opponents. Nice job bro.



Fuck you


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> YES
> 
> EVIL GENIUSES
> 
> FTFY



they'll always be CLG EU in my heart.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

i was reffering to the part when he said you'd play later but he had stuff to do


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

they will always be froggens team in my heart


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i was reffering to the part when he said you'd play later but he had stuff to do



Yeah that time I legitimately was busy. Was working on an article and I had to cook dinner for my dad and then i had to go out and buy lightbulbs for my chandelier so I legit couldn't play that night.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow, lol.

Gogeta is seriously mad.

I think he takes this shit seriously.
Then again, it's not like you had to wait for him, did you Gogeta? Why are you so butthurt, not like you wasted any time, you could've played games in between all of that.
You're just being rude because he didn't play with you in the end, which is fucking shitty. Grow up and get some friends, then maybe you will have more people to play with.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

that, my dear vae, is trying too hard


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

the mad in this thread


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

lol those player announcements

giants gaming taking this shit really srsly

nrated stahp dnt do it dnt do the snoopeh stare

xPeke's nervous smile was great though. <3


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

4N said:


> xPeke's nervous smile was great though. <3





Don't worry foreign, the army will beat the gay out of you soon enough. 

Hopefully...


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

this thread is exactly what's wrong with the league community


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> this thread is exactly what's wrong with the league community



Puahah        .


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

if everyone was like me league community would be great


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> that, my dear vae, is trying too hard



Shut up Cronos, begone.

Go back to your Blender


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> this thread is exactly what's wrong with the league community



this                      .


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

vae, it's time for you do die

KISAMA


also, if the community was like ace, the world would be a better place


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Aren't you going to mention superman again in regards to your rep rank?


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Just listen to Solarstone and chillax....


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Aren't you going to mention superman again in regards to your rep rank?



i'm the biggest geek ever dude, really, real, truly

look at me i have the balls to lurk the blender, dohoho, didn't you go in there a while ago and got raped ? i think somebody itt told me that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

its ok guys

vae has his first job ever thats why he's been bragging about it ITT for the last few weeks

he feels like he contributes to society now

its kawaii

let him be its just a phase


----------



## Shozan (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Just listen to Solarstone and chillax....



or Sunlounger or Work Drugs or...


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

i mean, if you get raped in it's current state dude, you'd have no chance when i joined, close to it's prime


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Shozan said:


> or Sunlounger or Work Drugs or...



I haven't heard of Work Drugs before but Sunlounger is awesome!

brb checking out Work Drugs.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i mean, if you get raped in it's current state dude, you'd have no chance when i joined, close to it's prime


lol back in the day blender was brutal

i never got raped, but ive seen it. oh the lols


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

all the good people are gone, i miss my friends


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

i contribute to society by just being alive


----------



## Shozan (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> I haven't her of Word Drugs before but Sunlounger is awesome!
> 
> brb checking out Work Drugs.



you'll love them! that chill vibe!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i mean, if you get raped in it's current state dude, you'd have no chance when i joined, close to it's prime



Actually, I don't recall any sort of rape occuring.

All I remember is me becoming bored with the section because it didn't post anything of interest for me.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Actually, I don't recall any sort of rape occuring.
> 
> All I remember is me becoming bored with the section because it didn't post anything of interest for me.



it was probably around the time when you disabled your rep


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Actually, I don't recall any sort of rape occuring.
> 
> *All I remember is me becoming bored with the section because it didn't post anything of interest for me.*



ahahaha you got raped and ran away with your tail between your legs ahahahah. 

The Blender is easymode. Just make fun of Cax and bam you fit in.


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

blenders full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyways
i dont see the appeal


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> it was probably around the time when you disabled your rep



Actually, my rep has almost always been disabled.

I like the colour black, that's why I use the Kakashi skin on the forums.
Why would I disable my rep just because I was in the blender? I'm not exactly ashamed of my rep rank.

Such a terrible troll you are, Cronos.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Don't worry foreign, the army will beat the gay out of you soon enough.
> 
> Hopefully...



beat the happiness out of me?

maybe, maybe.

;o


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> blenders full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyways
> i dont see the appeal



This is more or less true... 

Good thing there isn't a mod that frequents this thread.  We've pretty much been saying whatever the fuck we've wanted to and our posts have been way off topic. If any mod saw this shit we'd all have like 200 less post count and possibly a couple warnings/bans tossed around.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

people care about posts ? why


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

im reporting u


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

chronos its why convo threads are deleted, so you cant abuse them for post counts

like we do this thread


although like id care about a ban


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> people care about posts ? why



Didn't you know? Rep power is everything.

Blender people should know this.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Didn't you know? Rep power is everything.
> 
> Blender people should know this.



posts contribute to rep power ?

interesting, i almost have 6 mil, yet only rep for 6k

interesting, yup, go post more


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wow, lol.
> 
> Gogeta is seriously mad.
> 
> ...



I was mad then, now i don't care.

We made a deal to play ranked. Ofcourse i played normals while i was waiting for him.

Hell yeah i am being rude. He told me he would play 4 times but he just went "i have stuff to do" every time.
I really, really wouldn't have minded if he told me that he couldn't play. But he didn't. He told me he'd play on saturday - didn't. He told me he'd play sunday morning - didn't. He told me he'd play in the evening - he didn't. He said he'd play an hour later, he didn't.

Wouldn't you say he was at least a bit of an asshole?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

i'll stick to my 700k a month gains, while you post vae, since you seem so concerned about that sorta stuff, u go girl, post


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> posts contribute to rep power ?
> 
> interesting, i almost have 6 mil, yet only rep for 6k
> 
> interesting, yup, go post more



Isn't it like, 1 rep for 50 posts?

The only people it help are people like Zaru.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> posts contribute to rep power ?
> 
> interesting, i almost have 6 mil, yet only rep for 6k
> 
> interesting, yup, go post more


yeah post count and join dates are the biggest rep power things i think


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Shozan said:


> you'll love them! that chill vibe!



They were alright, I might have to listen to more of their stuff to really get a handle on them, but from what I've heard I'm honestly not that impressed.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I was mad then, now i don't care.
> 
> We made a deal to play ranked. Ofcourse i played normals while i was waiting for him.
> 
> ...



Yes, it was kinda shitty to not play with you, I won't deny.

I thought people knew never to take me seriously now days.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

All of my rep power is from my join date.

I only have like, 800 rep power.
Not that I ever rep anyone, anyway.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> yeah post count and join dates are the biggest rep power things i think



Then why is your rep substantially higher than mine HMMMM?

All I know is that I don't get enough rep from this thread.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

i can give more rep than this entire thread combined


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Then why is your rep substantially higher than mine HMMMM?
> 
> All I know is that I don't get enough rep from this thread.


because i have more rep than you lol


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> yeah post count and join dates are the biggest rep power things i think



Well, absolutely speaking, yes, post count is stronger than reputation because 50 posts vs 1000 rep both give +1 reppower.

But relatively speaking nah since 1000 rep is much easier to get than 50 posts (imo).


I guess join time increase is the easiest since you have to do nothing for it, but you also can't do anything about it and it's only +1 per week.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> because i have more rep than you lol



Well you're only like one rep rank above me lol so it's not so bad.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i can give more rep than this entire thread combined



I rep for about half of what you do probably (I think I rep for 3k or something now), but yeah the rest here are peasants


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

I joined 2005 but I didn't contribute to anything and my post counts are so low because I only posted in either NF Cafe or places that have Post Counts Off. OH WELL. 

I just tuned in the Fnatic vs Giants. ADC Kennen what? I always feel giddy when I see Wukong in a tournament.


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

According to that I rep for 1527.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> I rep for about half of what you do probably (I think I rep for 3k or something now), but yeah the rest here are peasants



you have more rep than all the users itt prob, np


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> This is more or less true...
> 
> Good thing there isn't a mod that frequents this thread.  We've pretty much been saying whatever the fuck we've wanted to and our posts have been way off topic. If any mod saw this shit we'd all have like 200 less post count and possibly a couple warnings/bans tossed around.



this is exactly the appeal

after seeing cax call people cunts ad nauseum

u start to realize

this is the place where u can give no fucks

i love it



Didi said:


> I rep for about half of what you do probably (I think I rep for 3k or something now), but yeah the rest here are peasants



i wonder what would have happened

if i had cared about rep

i would have been nasty


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

6086,       np


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

WAT THE FUCK IS THIS.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> According to that I rep for 1527.



2823, almost 3k, so yeah about what I thought it would be



Cronos said:


> you have more rep than all the users itt prob, np



if only I could buy stuff with it



WAD said:


> i wonder what would have happened
> 
> if i had cared about rep
> 
> i would have been nasty



we'll never know


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

Ooh, 500 get


Damn, already on 1/4th of the threadlimit again lol, shit's moving fast this time


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

isnt that calulater broken

it was broken once


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> WAT THE FUCK IS THIS.


thats sona silly


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> WAT THE FUCK IS THIS.



actually you know wat, i'm okay with this. After careful comparison between the current splash and this I think I like this better.

Gonna take some getting used to though..


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> WAT THE FUCK IS THIS.





I'm at a loss of words for that new Sona. This topic = free post counts.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

It's not 100% accurate but it gives within a like plusminus 20 range, the formulas used for the individual numbers are correct but for some reason there's some hidden K-factor adding to your actual reppower, that nobody has bothered to figure out yet because who the hell cares lol


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

lolol ESL crew is so bad. 

[YOUTUBE]JdQKy0t1ugs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> WAT THE FUCK IS THIS.



what's wrong with it ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> It's not 100% accurate but it gives within a like plusminus 20 range, the formulas used for the individual numbers are correct but for some reason there's some hidden K-factor adding to your actual reppower, that nobody has bothered to figure out yet because who the hell cares lol


oh yeah thats right. i do remember it was broken completley once and people fell for it

good times


----------



## Shozan (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> They were alright, I might have to listen to more of their stuff to really get a handle on them, but from what I've heard I'm honestly not that impressed.



I like Boogie Lights and Aurora Lies. Are you into balearic, chill and/or Ambient?

first 2 cd's from Sunlounger are the shit!


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> lolol ESL crew is so bad.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JdQKy0t1ugs[/YOUTUBE]



ahahahaha that's so amateuristic


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

lol Snoopeh. 



			
				Snoopeh's FB said:
			
		

> So we had this plan.. that we worked on for so many hours.. didn't get to use it.. Just return to old comps ?_? Good Game, Beat Gambit.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't know if this is in any way close to the kind of music you guys are talking about

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a02yrMnbaJQ[/YOUTUBE]


but this song is incredible (and superchill imo, but also a tad mindfucky) and ya'll should listen to it


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> I don't know if this is in any way close to kind of music you guys are talking about
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a02yrMnbaJQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



no                    ,


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

Whats the facepalm smiley cause I need to use it when I saw that Kennen chase a Nidalee.

Well. They did let Froggen have Anivia... Maybe another time Snoopeh.


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

first time in blender
first neg
feels good


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

These games that FNatic keep getting where the teams let them back in. Well, not let them back in because GG never really got full control of the game.

lol@chasing Nidalee.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Giants put up a good fight. 

But fnatic too strong


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

OH GOD THE PRODUCTION FOR THIS IS SO BAD 

They mixed up Deman and Joe Millers name's on the stream overlay rofl and they cut Deman's mic halfway through his explanation of the game's finish. 

And the laaaag.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth, maybe it's time to play with me.

It's a sign.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

oh god


this song again


IT STILL HAUNTS ME


THOSE 12 HOURS AT S2 CHAMPS WHERE PRETTY MUCH NOTHING HAPPENED
THIS SONG LOOPING UNTIL INFINITY


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Darth, maybe it's time to play with me.
> 
> It's a sign.



k dood. we'll play in an hour. 

maybe.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

Everyone wants to play with Darth.

Y u so famous, sign my mousepad please.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Everyone wants to play with Darth.
> 
> Y u so famous, sign my mousepad please.



Except you apparently. You'd rather lose in ranked. 

IGNORE MY GAME INVITES AND BE CURSED.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

I hate randoms when I play in normals.  BITCH please. Stop cursing me, I want to advance to Gold IV.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

wow


is it just me


or does Candypanda look a LOT like Elementz

(had never actually seen candypanda's face before lol even though that guy has been in the scene since like forever)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> oh god
> 
> 
> this song again
> ...



rofl dude

thats where its from


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

It's true randoms are the bane of society. 

And why has Adrian not commented on the new Sona splash yet?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

also

I HATE THIS GUY

not quickshot

BUT THAT GUY

he sucks


----------



## Shozan (Feb 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RpOS7IEipVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> also
> 
> I HATE THIS GUY
> 
> ...



butbutbilly or somerandomshit. 

Yeah he's pretty meh. I don't hate him but he's pretty meh.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> I don't know if this is in any way close to the kind of music you guys are talking about
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a02yrMnbaJQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



It sounds pretty legit although it's not exactly the type of music we're really talking about..

Check this out. 

[YOUTUBE]-bAo69SJwFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

yes!

vi jungle

fuck

but i dont want to root for sk 

go wolves!!!!!!


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

I'll listen to that after this game Darth

Go wolves cuz fuck SK



WAD said:


> rofl dude
> 
> thats where its from



yeah that's what I'm saying?

wtf are you trying to say lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

i was wondering where it was from

ty for reminding me

or fuck u

cant figure out which one is appropriate since i too empathize with the torture of the situation that song is associated with


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

oh, so you weren't telling me, you were like 'so THAT'S where it's from'


stuff like that can be hard to read like without speech intonation and shizzle lol


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> I'll listen to that after this game Darth



Aight bro you'll love it. Song kicks ass.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 9, 2013)

*Arnej!

*[YOUTUBE]1C7WIeiqNzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's true randoms are the bane of society.
> 
> And why has Adrian not commented on the new Sona splash yet?



WAT

WHERE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> oh, so you weren't telling me, you were like 'so THAT'S where it's from'
> 
> 
> stuff like that can be hard to read like without speech intonation and shizzle lol



ur right

im sorry my lazy speech has inconvenienced u 

also

"twitch falls off late game"

THIS GUY

how can u not hate him


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> WAT
> 
> WHERE



I LINKED IT LIKE A PAGE BACK AND IT'S BEEN QUOTED LIKE FOUR TIMES FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAN WHY DON'T YOU PAY ATTENTION TO ANYTHING HOLY HELL YOU'RE USELESS.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> ur right
> 
> im sorry my lazy speech has inconvenienced u
> 
> ...



haha I didn't even hear that


pretty sure I'm just zoning him out in my head lol


though tbh I'm not a quickshot fan anyway, never been
I don't know, his knowledge and stuff is okay
Just don't like his voice/style or whatever, no idea why, just doesn't appeal to me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

vi da besto


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

Vi OP as fuck


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

lulz he had that warded and he still died to Vi gank. 

That nid player sucks.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> haha I didn't even hear that
> 
> 
> pretty sure I'm just zoning him out in my head lol
> ...



the other guy said it, i think, i'm tired

i'm no fan of quickshot either

but THIS OTHER GUY

FK OFF


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> I LINKED IT LIKE A PAGE BACK AND IT'S BEEN QUOTED LIKE FOUR TIMES FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAN WHY DON'T YOU PAY ATTENTION TO ANYTHING HOLY HELL YOU'RE USELESS.



I WAS TOO BUSY CARRYING AS LUX FOR THE FIRST T1ME! 9/2 GG 




Insta #1 hottest League champ. Her facial features are even better than Royal Guard Fiora's.

when can has 

Does this come with an in-game visual upgrade?


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Sona doesn't need a visual upgrade gtfo.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 9, 2013)

after watching that video i demand a Guts skin for Garen!


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

Sir... sir.

They changed her eye color. So you can go suck a hot one. 

They also need to fix Muse Sona. Bitch is tiny.

I ALSO LIKE HOW HER NIPS ARE NOT ABOUT TO SLIP OUT HER DRESS NOW. THANK YOU RIOT.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

more pixels in tits is fine with me


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

Vi + Orianna
+ Crescendo
+ shen taunt
+ fucking spray and pray

Wolves gonna get raped


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Sir... sir.
> 
> They changed her eye color. So you can go suck a hot one.
> 
> ...



gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

In all seriousness, though, while it's obviously a gorgeous artistic masterpiece, she's lost the air she had of humility and meekness. She looks much more confident and assertive, which wouldn't be a bad thing at all if it actually coincided with in-lore character development, but as it is, it kinda clashes with her personality and I'm not sure it fits in with her concept very much.

But whatever, too pretty, can't hate.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

me and didi discovered vi orianna first plz ty


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> me and didi discovered vi orianna first plz ty



we're da best



in b4 next time we play it people go hurr ur copying pros


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> In all seriousness, though, while it's obviously a gorgeous artistic masterpiece, she's lost the air she had of humility and meekness. She looks much more confident and assertive, which wouldn't be a bad thing at all if it actually coincided with in-lore character development, but as it is, it kinda clashes with her personality and I'm not sure it fits in with her concept very much.
> 
> But whatever, too pretty, can't hate.


Yeah that was my issue with it at first. I was like, "wait why does Sona look so evil?" 

I do love the art though and I can definitely get used to it. 


WAD said:


> me and didi discovered vi orianna first plz ty



I don't believe u.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

SK isn't even playing especially well this game. Copenhagen wolves just suck so much that a C-tier team can beat them.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

gg wolves sucked.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Man Sjokz is so cute SivHD is such a lucky bastard.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2013)

dutch people OP

oh wait apparently sjokz is belgian oh well close enough, at least we have Siv


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

[00:28:45] Probably Hady: nvr heard of him
[00:28:59] Probably Hady: pretty sure i didn't promise anything to anyone named gogeta
[00:29:02] Probably Hady: trust me i'd remember

Gogeta does not exist in Darth's eyes.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

VAE SPREADING MORE LIES


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

darth scum level 12


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> VAE SPREADING MORE LIES



I can screenshot if it makes you feel better


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I can screenshot if it makes you feel better



Your street cred is so bad that even screenshots can't save you at this point.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Chaox stream is like second most hilarious stream NA with best music NA. 

Watching him play losing games is amazing.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

LIFESTEAL QUINT KOG'MAW OP

TSMMMMmmmMMMMMmmMMmMmMmMMMmmmMMMM


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

I prefer to watch Reginald.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

i tuned him on a bit earlier

when he was playing a corki game

he was just chilling farming

and he had some like

EPIC music

and he was like

dude this music is too epic im not even doing anything

just farming

rofl


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

dude he just sold boots and bought Zephyr. 

And he's like orgasming at his team's comeback while basking in the epic music. 

This guy..


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> I LINKED IT LIKE A PAGE BACK AND IT'S BEEN QUOTED LIKE FOUR TIMES FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAN WHY DON'T YOU PAY ATTENTION TO ANYTHING HOLY HELL YOU'RE USELESS.



Mother of god


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Game winning penta kill on a 6 damage item Kog'Maw who went legendary 20 minutes ago and still hasn't lost his streak. 

Goddamnit Chaox is just too good.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

Just played Teemo for the first time.

Mind = blown. 

Might buy. Thoughts? 

Also, Hady, congratulations, you've been promoted to Silver V.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

went 17/2/12 with ez

got full build

the other team was bad


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Just played Teemo for the first time.
> 
> Mind = blown.
> 
> ...


fucking scum level delta alert


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Just played Teemo for the first time.
> 
> Mind = blown.
> 
> ...



Yay!

Wait, you can't be demoted to a lower league in the first place.  

y u lie to me.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> fucking scum level delta alert







Darth said:


> Yay!
> 
> Wait, you can't be demoted to a lower league in the first place.
> 
> y u lie to me.



THAT'S WHAT IT SAID!


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

You would post a Phoebe gif. 

OOOOHHH... MY RANKED TEAM PROBABLY GOT PROMOTED...

MMK. GUESS THAT MAKES SENSE.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

that's weird tho, the only ranked team i'm on that's active that i can think of is Silver II. 

Not sure which other team I'm on is bad enough to only get Silver V. I might have to consider leaving it as it's ruining my street cred.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

ALSO MY ORIGINAL THEORY STANDS TRUE. 

ONLY WOMEN AND GAY GUYS PLAY SUPPORT. 

OR TEEMO. 

NO EXCEPTIONS


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

Phoebe OP. As is Teemo.

Dat Cottontail though.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> ALSO MY ORIGINAL THEORY STANDS TRUE.
> 
> ONLY WOMEN AND GAY GUYS PLAY SUPPORT.
> 
> ...



 I resent this.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Man Sjokz is so cute SivHD is such a lucky bastard.



He can actually fuck her or she just spend his money?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

teeto is hilarious


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Shozan said:


> He can actually fuck her or she just spend his money?



How am I supposed to know the intricate details of a relationship between two online personalities that live on another continent and that I've never spoken to before? 

I just know they're dating. Take that as you will.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> How am I supposed to know the intricate details of a relationship between two online personalities that live on another continent and that I've never spoken to before?
> 
> I just know they're dating. Take that as you will.



You can imagine how that goes! that's how masturbation works!


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

YEAH WELL IF YOU'RE SO GOOD WHY DON'T YOU MAKE ME ONE FOR TEEMO 

Oh, and a rune page too. :33


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

because teemo is a worthless scumbag


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2013)

You're just jelly because Warwick got owned by Soraka, meanwhile Teemo's tapping Tristana. Unf.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Shozan said:


> You can imagine how that goes! that's how masturbation works!


But dude this guy is hilariously awesome! Check this out!

[YOUTUBE]hkOk3OBWDpY[/YOUTUBE]


Godaime Hokage said:


> YEAH WELL IF YOU'RE SO GOOD WHY DON'T YOU MAKE ME ONE FOR TEEMO
> 
> Oh, and a rune page too. :33



oh hell no.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

wait he got owned by soraka as warwick?

like literally in the lore

rofl


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2013)

Also my 5th rune page is another support page you can use, which gives you more tanky stats while still getting most of what you need from the utility tree. feel free to switch between the two depending on what support you're using.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> wait he got owned by soraka as warwick?
> 
> like literally in the lore
> 
> rofl


he wasnt wolf form yet, but yeah he tried to trap her and failed hardcore


----------



## Shozan (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> But dude this guy is hilariously awesome! Check this out!



well, i think the dude can get some ass too. I was picturing imaqtpie and then searched for that girl, so that was my first reaction. :rofl


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

Darth got banned.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

lol

what

for what


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2013)

no idea
lol


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2013)

real

this forum sometimes. :\


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2013)

darths scum level was to high


----------



## Nim (Feb 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> And Nim! I see you lurking get in here and post!



Haha you got me :B
I hesitate to write in here because my english sucks. And I don't know what to write anyway.

Hi guys :>


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi there. c:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2013)

upon further testing

akali is still op as fuck


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2013)

akali is easy to deal with


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2013)

Wonder what Darth did.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2013)

akali is not easy to deal with

one slip

one misplay

one throw

and she be an unstoppable avalanche


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2013)

knock her up


----------



## Nim (Feb 10, 2013)

Mhm how can I counter Heimerdinger mid? Which champion or which tactic should I use? :c


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2013)

lol

actually displacement is op against akali because if you interrupt her dash u dont take damage from it

earlier on i was trying to dive on a caitlyn but first i was kicked back by lee sin, then swept back by lee sin ult, then pushed away by janna on all 3 of my jumps

still hard carried the game tho

akali op


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Mhm how can I counter Heimerdinger mid? Which champion or which tactic should I use? :c



Have your jungle gank, gg heimer.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2013)

Lol, fucking Darth.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 10, 2013)

Is he good?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, not too loose after the other guys.


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2013)

I wanted to tell Darth that I liked that song he posted, good trance


but alas


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2013)

Talon is too much fun, I wonder why nobody uses him anymore.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2013)

RustyLax (3:53): why banned?
WATDIDUDO?
DarthRN (3:53): not a clue
lol

 Poor Darth.


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 10, 2013)

15-3-11 with Vladimir even though I gave my lane FB ,
feels good  .


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2013)

Gave FB as vlad?

Must be pretty bad 

That rhymes


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gave FB as vlad?
> 
> Must be pretty bad
> 
> That rhymes



I gave FB pretty much because of dumbness


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2013)

Foreign Lux support.

Don't let him do it with you.

Be warned.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2013)

Jungle Voli?

fcking hell, i am gonna hate these next couple of weeks.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2013)

Is this real life?

THey totally messed up the player presentation for EG.

Wow.

At the very least our favorite scumbag getting love. <3

But those cameramen.  No Snoopeh stare because they messed it up.

I don't really expect anything from this match though. Like, I'm almost certain EG will win. Rooting for former CLG EU. :>


----------



## Maerala (Feb 10, 2013)

Snoop is so pretty.  So much lag, though. Which champ is he playing?


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2013)

Snoopeh playing Kayle

And wow, Wickd playing Akali, never seen him use her before
Good to see him expand his champion pool


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 10, 2013)

Inb4 , In the next two weeks everyone will play jungle Kayle


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 10, 2013)

BUT WHEN I USED TO PLAY JUNGLE KAYLE OH NOOB WTF

On another note, i started playing Ranked. First game got everyone on my team got fed, but we still lost. 

Second game i am up against Garen again (how come everyone plays him in low ELO? I didn't know he is that much of a pubstomper)

I owned him again, making him go 1-5, and i had 105 cs when he had 25. But, with just a Warmogs he owned my teammates so bad, and he ended with a 11-9-8 score. 

Seriously, this guy is the bane of low ELO SoloQ. Not even Darius was ever this bad... was he? 
How badly do i have to dominate this guy for he to just own my entire team with only Warmogs?


----------



## Shozan (Feb 10, 2013)

I played jungle Kayle since season 1


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> BUT WHEN I USED TO PLAY JUNGLE KAYLE OH NOOB WTF



did you really expect something else from this community  ?


----------



## Maerala (Feb 10, 2013)

Third rep ever.



'09 Ace so nice and sweet. :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2013)

i opened my CP and got raped by dozens of autoplays so said fuck this


----------



## Sajin (Feb 10, 2013)

Didi said:


> Snoopeh playing Kayle
> 
> And wow, Wickd playing Akali, never seen him use her before
> Good to see him expand his champion pool



he knows akali is op as fuck


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2013)

Didn't someone in the qualifiers played Jungle Kayle? I forgot their team name. But it's not something new, people have done it before o.o


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2013)

i think its meh tbh

it works cuz kayle is generally strong but not the best choice at all


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 10, 2013)

EG plays all random all mid?
they tried to push the second mid tower alrdy at minute 5


----------



## Sansa (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2013)

i wonder if i should finish making my mid shaco rune page


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2013)

wad on some next level shit

but it might not be the good stuff.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2013)

full crit damage page

have a jungler who doesnt need blue so u can solo it while they start their red

go into mid lvl 2 and start deceiving bitches to the mouth

harass with E too

cant do shit gg


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2013)

dyrus picking soraka against nidalee
lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2013)

im not sure anything beats nidalee in lane


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2013)

wukong
especially if it's ap nid with 0 armor


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2013)

but ap nid with armor runes and cloth start into armguards will do good i th0nk

also ap nid only way to play nid in my eyes

that scouser tank/split push ad nid build is an abomination

spears 2 fun


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2013)

> that scouser tank/split push ad nid build is an abomination



that's the only nid i can play properly
but yeah spears are the most fun thing in this game..


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2013)

now he's facing a janna top
voyboy best luck na


----------



## OS (Feb 10, 2013)

The time is here, guys.

My choices to buy are

-Irelia
-Vi
-Jayce

who do i get?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2013)

vi

definitely vi


----------



## Sajin (Feb 10, 2013)

dont like vi at all, but i guess its just me


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 11, 2013)

Lulu is the biggest cunt of a champion. Fuck her wimsy and polymorph and her ult.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2013)

Played with WAD yesterday, he was the worst


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The time is here, guys.
> 
> My choices to buy are
> 
> ...



Irelia, she doesn't get enough love these days.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> im not sure anything beats nidalee in lane


Just beat Nida in mid with Fids.

Dodging with no boots ftw


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The time is here, guys.
> 
> My choices to buy are
> 
> ...




Vi is a lot of fun, really satisfying to use


----------



## Guiness (Feb 11, 2013)

Been thinking about getting Diana.

Good champ in your opinion guys?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2013)

4N said:


> Been thinking about getting Diana.
> 
> Good champ in your opinion guys?



Darth seems to think so.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2013)

diana is wannabe akali 

tho srsly

shes good but i wouldnt choose her as a laner

her jungling is legit


----------



## Guiness (Feb 11, 2013)

you wouldn't choose her as a laner?

srsly? why not?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2013)

because why choose her when u can choose akali

or kat

or eve

or ahri

or kha'zix

etc

what does she bring as a mid thats any special?

meanwhile she has the greatest jungle cleartime out of any assassin

and works a treat esp when u have an AD mid who u can justify not giving blues to

imo if an assassin can jungle as well or better than they can lane (which does not exist outside of diana) they are much better suited to that task than laning since kills > farm


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> (which does not exist outside of diana)



Shako     .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2013)

i think shaco can lane well

i shall prove it with my mid shaco antics

im already 1-0


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2013)

Also let the Annie ranked winning spree begin. :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2013)

i still need to try panda annie

i tried goth annie after more than a year of not playing her and i got epicly camped mid by pro enemy xin

while i had derpy new to j4 jungle who never ganked...not even other lanes

i swear ima ban the lunar festival champs this week when i get fp


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2013)

Panda Annie is too strong, needs nerf.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2013)

Won 5 out of my 6 ranked games today, oh yay.

Anyone want to play some normals?


----------



## Santí (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll play a normal with you if you're still on when I get out of class, which is in 2 hours.


----------



## Santí (Feb 11, 2013)

Also, buff Rengar.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> i still need to try panda annie
> 
> i tried goth annie after more than a year of not playing her and i got epicly camped mid by pro enemy xin
> 
> ...



Better ban Corki.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol, I buy Darth a skin, Neon Vi.

We start the game, everyone has a skin on except Darth, who is playing Vi.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 11, 2013)

SCUMBAG LEVEL IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, I buy Darth a skin, Neon Vi.
> 
> We start the game, everyone has a skin on except Darth, who is playing Vi.



I died.**


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2013)

ban j4

ban xin

ban annie

no one on ur team can troll u now

yep


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, I pulled a Darth and forgot to put on my new skin for Xin Zhao.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 11, 2013)

Got new Xin Zhao skin.

But I didn't play the song despite it being in my playlist.

next level scumbag tactic.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> ban j4
> 
> ban xin
> 
> ...



What about Corki and Cass :c 

Good job Vae, too bad Darth is banned and he can't comment on it here  DID YOU TRY MAFIA MF YET


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What about Corki and Cass :c
> 
> Good job Vae, too bad Darth is banned and he can't comment on it here  DID YOU TRY MAFIA MF YET



Played her like 5 times yesterday


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What about Corki and Cass :c



theyre not total failures

but all the jungle j4's and xins new to the champs trying on the skins are terror as fuck

and annie just because there will be some pro annie on the enemy team that will wreck your mid and snowball on you


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 11, 2013)

So quiet here lately


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So quiet here lately



No Darth


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2013)

what u call quiet

i call

peaceful


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2013)

Just had an ADC in queue who went Heal and Flash and they were like "Sona, can you take Ignite?"

 le dodge


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2013)

he wants u to go gosu

np


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 11, 2013)

na login time was over 10 minutes

made an eu account fuck that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2013)

keikaku doori


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2013)

Fiora's free this week.  Thank you, Jebus.

And Thresh. This will be interesting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2013)

So close yet so far.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2013)

Dat Blood Moon Akali, definitely her best skin.

Looks like I also don't have to buy Thresh to try him out.


----------



## OS (Feb 12, 2013)

So, Vi is quite fun, but im not sure how to build her exactly. I so far start with black cleaver but this past game i did frozen mallet first. Suggestions?

And tg I can finally try out kassadin. Arguably Teemo too to see the rage about him.

But fuck. Fiora and Thresh free. Both annoying champs to deal with. Mainly thresh. Zyra seems good from what i hear. Is she good?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So, Vi is quite fun, but im not sure how to build her exactly. I so far start with black cleaver but this past game i did frozen mallet first. Suggestions?



Black Cleaver-->Warmogs-->Trinity Force seems to be the most popular build right now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2013)

sorry wad foreign and adrian my internet exploded and wouldnt come back ;_;


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

dnt worry.

we won without your traitorous ass 

still love though <3

dat akali and xin zhao carry


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2013)

akali op as fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2013)

oops i cropped out the victory part for some reason

but yeah we won gg

akali op as fuck


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

i just may have to agree with WAD on the matter that Akali is OP.

like srsly 0_0

tbh, that game wasn't even difficult, which could be due to a combination of WAD using Akali and the enemy team being retarded(grouping ain't easy it seems).

Fed Irelia and a free botlane, yet I end up with more CS than their adc kennen? 

these type of victories though... i like to savor them.

and oh, adrian's sona is pretty good. always ulted at the right moments. that with xin zhao's ult against kennen's ult?

wuts a ninja yordle?


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2013)

4N said:


> *and oh*, adrian's sona is pretty good. always ulted at the right moments.



An afterthought? Screw you.  I did get picked off pretty early twice before two major teamfights, though. Caught out and shit. But Manny cleanup, np.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> An afterthought? Screw you.  I did get picked off pretty early twice before two major teamfights, though. Caught out and shit. But Manny cleanup, np.



tsunade fans tend to be at the back of my mind. never really at the _*top* of my thought proces_s, _moreso at the* bottom*_ and pretty much disconnected at that, if you know what I mean. 

but your ults made sure akali didn't get quick burst and allowed us to focus the big damage dealers early.

but damn, i didn't know all three of us were building Iron Lockets.  Had I known that, I would have gone Aegis instead.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone know who Predacon is on NA? I've gotten two requests from him, but not sure if friend or creep.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2013)

4N said:


> tsunade fans tend to be at the back of my mind. never really at the _*top* of my thought proces_s, _moreso at the* bottom*_ and pretty much disconnected at that, if you know what I mean.







> but your ults made sure akali didn't get quick burst and allowed us to focus the big damage dealers early.
> 
> but damn, i didn't know all three of us were building Iron Lockets.  Had I known that, I would have gone Aegis instead.



F that, Locket op. I don't know why Kayle was building it though. Stupid ho.  Wipes as Thresh then feeds in our team. gg


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

Predacon is Sephiroth lol


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2013)

OOoOoOoO.

My bad, Seph. 

This guy. Has like 9/10 wins in his match history.

gg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2013)

yea that kayles build was full retard

but she had some op ults on me so i just went through everyone

scumbag j4 not giving penta tho


----------



## kluang (Feb 12, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Dat Blood Moon Akali, definitely her best skin.
> 
> Looks like I also don't have to buy Thresh to try him out.



nurse akali


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2013)

all akali skins pretty good tbh

except stinger its meh

silverfang looks great ingame despite having a meh splash art

rofl

one of darth's friends, played with him yesterday

fuckin all-star akali

we were swoonin

then the guy who plays him proceeds to feed like 0-6 and we were heartbroken and he was like

"i told u i sucked with akali dawg"

real terror


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 12, 2013)

That kennen + taric... might as well be a 4 vs 3. But Akali ain't op. WAD's OP. Just combine him with Akali makes it op.

Also I like Blood Moon. I like that on Shen too. Need Blood Moon Zed / Ken please.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> OOoOoOoO.
> 
> My bad, Seph.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's me haha, just adding everyone from NF.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What about Corki and Cass :c
> 
> Good job Vae, too bad Darth is banned and he can't comment on it here  DID YOU TRY MAFIA MF YET





Demonic Shaman said:


> That kennen + taric... might as well be a 4 vs 3. But Akali ain't op. WAD's OP. Just combine him with Akali makes it op.
> 
> Also I like Blood Moon. I like that on Shen too. Need Blood Moon Zed / Ken please.



oh stahp you



oh blood moon...

such a story of the blood moon akali

also zed's default matches very well with the blood moon set actually


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 12, 2013)

Fine. A doctor/surgeon/nurse Zed or something  Although yeah, the Zed default does seem like blood moon. Blood Moon Kennen then  

Also I want that Debonair Jayce skin now =/

Oh god Maknoon why are you so awesome



> How can you have such a wide champion pool and yet play them all perfectly? Any secret other than practice?
> 
> Think about LOL when you shower. Think about LOL when you eat. Think about LOL when you shit. Think about LOL when you talk. Think about LOL when you walk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2013)

Thresh ADC

Thread ADC that builds no damage

ugh ugh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh hey, what happened to the Skarners lately. It's been a while since I've seen a Skarner. Lately it's all Xin Zhaos =/


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh hey, what happened to the Skarners lately. It's been a while since I've seen a Skarner. Lately it's all Xin Zhaos =/



Skarner fell out of favor when season 3 came, a lot of junglers became stronger than him since they fixed his ult bug.

I met a Skarner today, he sucked, though.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2013)

Riot fucked up and put up the wrong champions for the free week.

zzzzzz

Been waiting three hours to play Fiora.

Fuck this, I'm going to bed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2013)

i am 3-1 this season with skarner

i still think he's gud he's just not a cut above the rest like he was considered then


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2013)

3 losses in a row, bad night.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 12, 2013)

3 Wins in a row. Vae had fun the last game, didn't yah Vae.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 12, 2013)

LOOOOOOL 

Oh man. You got a triple kill too, with a 3 vs 4 down at bottom. Wonder who took that quadra yup.


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 12, 2013)

I went into a ranked match , picked anivia for a teammate and forgot to switch with him.
gg jungle anivia


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2013)

I didn't even think about that, I was more annoyed by Peyton farming the jungle when mid was easily pushable since we had just gone 4 for 2 in a 4v3.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 12, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Just had an ADC in queue who went Heal and Flash and they were like "Sona, can you take Ignite?"
> 
> le dodge


Probably didn't get the memo about the Heal changes.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2013)

Heal on an ADC is still fine, and he wants you to grab ignite so that you have it in lane to execute.

It's not something strange, not as common as Flash Ignite, but it's done.

A lot of pros do it, but they do it because they're not very kill dependant in lane but they want that kill secure summoner for when they have the chance.

Heal is good for baiting people into diving etc.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2013)

Well at least I came out even in ranked.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> I didn't even think about that, I was more annoyed by Peyton farming the jungle when mid was easily pushable since we had just gone 4 for 2 in a 4v3.



i would like to point out that he built hydra and sword of the divine on udyr. And we won Shiiiiet. Its fun seeing Vae raging hard on him and not much on 4n luls


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 12, 2013)

Why would anyone build Hydra and SO-

Why


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2013)

ty for giving me my item path on shaco next time i play him


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why would anyone build Hydra and SO-
> 
> Why



Same guy that made me rage by going 1-13 Mordekaiser, never fighting and always running.

I was not suprised.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2013)

1/2/19 first game as Thresh.

Will be getting. 

lantern too stronk


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2013)

morde is a beast just use all that extra farm ull get to buy a few extra wards np


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 12, 2013)

Morde is awesome.

No better feeling then nuking the ad carry and destroying the enemy team.

Also it's fun when you turn a 2v1 into a 2v2 and precede to take out the trash.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> sorry wad foreign and adrian my internet exploded and wouldnt come back ;_;



Wait, if you got your intarwebz to work again, y u no log back in?  James scumbag level Darth.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Wait, if you got your intarwebz to work again, y u no log back in?  James scumbag level Darth.


i was on my phone for that post

i actually tried to use my phone as a hotspot but i couldnt get it to work


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2013)

First ranked game as top in ages.

Xin vs Olaf.

I thought I'd lose hard, but I dominated pretty hard. 9-2-7 and 310 CS by the end of the game.

Xin OP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2013)

i am hopeless on xin

its hilarious


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2013)

He's not that hard to play, he's easy when you realize that if you play passive you fuck yourself over.

You have to be super aggressive as Xin or you won't be able to do much.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 12, 2013)

Gonna buy Ori.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2013)

I bought Ori a few weeks ago.

Too hard, gg. 

She's awesome, though. Best lore na.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

Only reason I'm playing Xin is because his new skin is effin awesome.

But yeah, he is pretty beast.

I'm also gonna start taking up jungling. Learn that shit to help carry myself higher in elo because fck supporting at bronze elo. You would need to be more than average at supporting to carry yourself out of that elo and I can't do that right now because I'm always trying to make plays and end up dying too fast sometimes or when the trade wouldn't be worth it.

Funnily enough, I enjoy supporting Vae as Taric. :sanji He is the only adc I've played with so far that actually follows up on my stuns and zoning. I still take too much free hits but I'm Taric so who fck that.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

So watching Crs vs Mrn in a scrim.

And I gotta say, they were behind at first but damn they made such a strong comeback.

Yah, Crs and CLG are the two teams I'm watching out for this year from NA.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2013)

4N said:


> Only reason I'm playing Xin is because his new skin is effin awesome.
> 
> But yeah, he is pretty beast.
> 
> ...



So basically I'm the only ADC you've played with that can play ADC correctly.

Damn straight


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2013)

Also, was just permanently banned from my clans TS server because I told our leader that he's a whiny little cunt that nobody actually likes, all he does is whine all day about every problem in every game.

Yet I'm the only one who tells him to grow up or fuck off because everyone else are scared of getting banned.

Also removed me from FB, where all he does is posts emo things about how lonely he is or how life sucks and nobody will spend time with him.

Gee, I wonder why. Some people


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> So basically I'm the only ADC you've played with that can play ADC correctly.
> 
> Damn straight



That isn't a random from solo q?

Yah, pretty much.


And Ace. I don't play as aggressively with him like I would with you but we're usually on Skype when we play together bot lane so he usually just call the shots and they work like a charm.

I've supported Darth a couple of times but most of the time I'm not in the mood for supporting when that happens so I don't play with much enthusiasm. So if we win bot lane, its usually just him winning by himself pretty much.

If people would realize that support players are the ones that carry bot lane, well, good supports anyway, then people might bother trying to learn the role with a bit more fervor but that'll never happen


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> *Also, was just permanently banned from my clans TS server because I told our leader that he's a whiny little cunt* that nobody actually likes, all he does is whine all day about every problem in every game.
> 
> Yet I'm the only one who tells him to grow up or fuck off because everyone else are scared of getting banned.
> 
> ...



That might be why? 

But that was pretty hilarious to read, especially the part about FB.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 12, 2013)

DW, I'll practice Ori in ranked


----------



## Maerala (Feb 12, 2013)

4N said:


> If people would realize that support players are the ones that carry bot lane, well, good supports anyway, then people might bother trying to learn the role with a bit more fervor but that'll never happen



AMEN SISTUH


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

WAT DID U JUST CALL ME ADRIAN? 

ITS BROTHA 

NOT SISTUH

I'M PART OF THE MALE SPECIES

and just to stop you guys from going the obvious route, EVEN IF I WERE GAY IT STILL WOULDN'T CHANGE MY GENDER.


----------



## Santí (Feb 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MJoxvYDn6Wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Feb 12, 2013)

I might move to the EU servers.

NA is full of dickclowns.

Only thing is I don't wanna get stuck with some german or french premade queue.


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2013)

99/100 times I've had people who can speak english


It's really not common to get non-english speaking people on EUW
most at least know a few necessary words


----------



## αce (Feb 12, 2013)

> I might move to the EU servers.
> 
> NA is full of dickclowns.
> 
> Only thing is I don't wanna get stuck with some german or french premade queue.



I'm not sure why you're expecting some utopia.


----------



## αce (Feb 12, 2013)

> If people would realize that support players are the ones that carry bot  lane, well, good supports anyway, then people might bother trying to  learn the role with a bit more fervor but that'll never happen



Unless the support is bad and the AD proceeds to carry bot lane. True story.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 12, 2013)

Germans are actually alright. Compared to the French premades anyway...

Doesn't happen nearly as often to me now as it used to, though. Maybe it's because I pretty much always queue with someone else


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2013)

im fairly sure EU is probably worse than NA in terms of player behavior but actually more lenient on punishments


----------



## Shozan (Feb 12, 2013)

this

[YOUTUBE]AtQ9Jkd_TNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

Not enough hate.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 12, 2013)

ADC Thresh + Support Blitz + Nautilus + Darius.

TOO MUCH HOOKS. MUST TRY.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

Nyjacky is quickly becoming one of my more favorite streamers to watch.

Shit is hilarious when he streams with SV but more than that he has such quick reactions to most situations he is in, and he lands his skillshots so ez pz.

Despite how he looks, he is aggressive as fck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2013)

tonight is one of those nights

where i wish everyone died a painful death


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2013)

i wuv u wad


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2013)

Shozan said:


> this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AtQ9Jkd_TNs[/YOUTUBE]



Just checked out his Randomville, pretty funny.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> tonight is one of those nights
> 
> where i wish everyone died a painful death



look on the bright side

more sasuke in a couple of hours


----------



## OS (Feb 12, 2013)

Sad news. I got my first penta ever just now as Vi. But when i Screencapped it. It only shows a black screen


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

LEGENDS NEVER DIE -Voyboy 2013

Playing as Jax. Got between an Anivia, Shen and Vi. Gets walled, stunned and taunted. less than quarter HP. Nyjacky says he is fcked and switches camera view... Yet we don't hear 'an ally has been slain.'

Then suddenly, we hear those words... those glorious, manly words:

legends never die

Nyjacky switches camera view and we see Jax running down the lane, leaving the 3 enemies in his dust. How did he escape? We'll never know.

But what we do know is... legends never die. 

fcking voyboy too OP lol. i can definitely see why he appeals to so many people


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2013)

oh shit i forgot

i bought vayne a few days ago

and now shes gone

from my champ list

wut i do


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> oh shit i forgot
> 
> i bought vayne a few days ago
> 
> ...



Sounds like she used her ulti.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 13, 2013)

she tumbled away from me

come back vayne


----------



## Guiness (Feb 13, 2013)

lol lg

just did a solo normal.

we were ahead for the most part til our MF started to throw. free inhib and she goes chasing after a freakin' nidalee.

good thing our top lane fiora got fed so it didn't matter but she was an idiot too. Gone chasing after nidalee everytime we killed their team. we had an opportunity to do baron but instead she goes chasing as well.

freakin jebus. i had to put her on my ignore list before i put her on blast because the shit she was doing was just retarded.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 13, 2013)

Free week Fiora, gg.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

I LONG FOR ZE OMELETE DU FRUMAGE


----------



## Guiness (Feb 13, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Free week Fiora, gg.



at the very least the fiora won her lane hard against a vlad.



WAD said:


> I LONG FOR ZE OMELETE DU FRUMAGE




*Spoiler*: __ 





wat r u, gay?


----------



## Maerala (Feb 13, 2013)

4N said:


> wat r u, gay?



problem breh?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

dot dot dot


----------



## Guiness (Feb 13, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> problem breh?





WAD said:


> dot dot dot


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

eh solo queuing ranked

im morg lets see wat happens


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

lol classic solo queue game

fp top bruiser kat gets decked by akali (op as fuck)

and i was actually struggling against jayce, i kept even on him with farm for a while but he utilized his tp very well

they had us on early game big time and even had us pushed to inhib turrets on all angles

i had to keep assuring ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) not to give up that we have a pretty strong teamfight and catch power

clutch bindings all day man, black shield on kat all day man, she actually ended up getting resets, i ended up going godlike

@my build: lol i was gonna go shurelias/glacial shroud for the max CDR power

that chain armor was for zhonyas but i fucking forgot that shit builds from gauntlets now

thats how long its been since i played morg gg


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2013)

One more win and I get promoted in rank, wish me luck.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2013)

Promotion


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2013)

Ranked is so OP, I'm scared of playing it


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ranked is so OP, I'm scared of playing it



It's a complete gamble.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2013)

9-2 both Ranked games I've played so far.

Lets see if I can keep the spree going


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2013)

Nope, got an absolutely useless Malphite jungle who didn't give me any blues as Lux mid, he kept smiting them away.
A Riven top who got demolished by Rengar, though in his defense Malph gave Rengar First Blood.

Shitty Ezreal bot who wanted jungle and jungled really well my last game, and finally, AP Kennen support.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2013)

Riven seems to be my good luck charm.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2013)

So my opponent in ranked just admitted to being a Diamond 2 smurf.

2.4k elo before reset.

No wonder I got smashed


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2013)

I got lucky and had a Plat smurf player on my team in one game.


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2013)

i've been on a losing streak, went down 2 divisions 
but i dun care anymore xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2013)

How many losses does it take to drop two divisions?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2013)

Darth sends invite for ARAM.

Join

Darth gets bad champ, he quits.

Lol, this fucking guy.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2013)

Kids throwing snowballs at my window.

Put on shoes and walk outside.

Kids proceed to run fast as fuck.

10 min later not a single sound from outside. And mum said it wouldn't help to chase them, GG.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

scumbag darth level final boss


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2013)

Didn't realize I was in ranked and picked Ezreal, won it easy, but ruined my champ played bar.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Sajin (Feb 13, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Didn't realize I was in ranked and picked Ezreal, won it easy, but ruined my champ played bar.



If it's Ezreal or Taric, it's probably fine


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

what about the mummy


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> what about the mummy





That why he sad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

also i see akali there barely out of sight

shame on u for picking the op to carry urself

have u no honor


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 13, 2013)

QUINN


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 13, 2013)

also jarvan xin and vi getting nerfed


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

xin and vi needed nerfs
jarvan? ehhhhhhhh


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> also i see akali there barely out of sight
> 
> shame on u for picking the op to carry urself
> 
> have u no honor



She so good though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 13, 2013)

I thought it was a male Leona for a second.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 13, 2013)

IKR, i hope they are not nerfing his E range
His CDs
His Base damage abilities (they are already too low)
His base stats (they are already too low for a bruiser/tank)

But most of all
If they nerf his fucking passive i'll go insane


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2013)

I like her design, instant buy.

Vayne now has a rival in crossbow users?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

swains bird better


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 13, 2013)

Dragon Master Swain Please



Gogeta said:


> IKR, i hope they are not nerfing his E range
> His CDs
> His Base damage abilities (they are already too low)
> His base stats (they are already too low for a bruiser/tank)
> ...



They said they're not directly nerfing him.



> In the upcoming patch, we are fixing a bug that was released last patch where his passive is dealing max Health damage against minions and monsters instead of current Health. This is artificially inflating the speed of his clear times and increasing his effectiveness on bigger objectives like Dragon and Baron as well which is an advantage Jarvan simply doesn't need considering all the other things he brings to the table.



But if after the fix and he's still a problem then they're going to nerf him. I think those were the right choices to nerf both Xin and Vi. Meh.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 13, 2013)

YES

PRAISE THE LORD

MY JARVAN

OH MY JARVAN


----------



## Bioness (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi  everyone.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 13, 2013)

OH SHIT WILDTURTLE AND WINGS TSM SUBS

WAD's waiting for that Akali and Riven nerf so he can say "I TOLD YOU ALL OPPP" (chew)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

this game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 13, 2013)

Them throws?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

big time

though that teams hard engage

my god

my fucking god

noc kept going in

LET ME CHUNK WITH SPEARS PLS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

i got mad



sue me

(also i promise i wont spam the thread 4n style anymore)


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2013)

_"Insert Akali OP as fuck comment here"_


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2013)

Vi OP as fuck


superclear (100 cs ahead of rammus while also having more succesful ganks np)
superganks
superdps/tankyness combo

da best


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 13, 2013)

Focused on Nasus, Akali, and Riven more. And changes to all of C/D reduction items. Pretty much it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

oh look

akali and riven getting nerfed

np!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 13, 2013)

I want my Quinn already , been practising A LOT of ad carrying in ARAMs with positioning and shit, although my last hitting needs some work in Summoners Rift.

Got two pentakills in two days in a row with Nocturne and Talon.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 13, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks great. 

I for one welcome another modestly dressed woman into the League.


----------



## OS (Feb 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> oh look
> 
> akali and riven getting nerfed
> 
> np!



She got buffed actually. Your passive starts immediately.

Also, nice new champ


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm surprised they haven't fixed the Broken Wings glitch yet.


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2013)

You sir, are a fool. I fucking 1v1'd a Khazix two levels higher than me while isolated with that build. Hybrid Warwick is OP as fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

what build

i actually ran into a WW the other day that had wriggles, botrk, maladys, and statik shiv

his damage and sustain was hilarious he couldnt be 1v1'd


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2013)

Was gonna build a BotRK next.

I should try a Statik Shiv next....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> She got buffed actually. Your passive starts immediately.
> 
> Also, nice new champ



yea but the passive grants less



Sephiroth said:


> I'm surprised they haven't fixed the Broken Wings glitch yet.



more than 3 jumps right?

i have been trying to replicate that glitch but i think its random


----------



## Maerala (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't pick Lux mid without having the enemy team try to counter with Akali. Literally all the time.

Does Akali even counter Lux? I've won more often than not, except against this one Akali who was ballsy as fuck and lived under my turret. dat ult too stronk


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2013)

nah not a counter but akali can give lux a rough time after 6

but lux should bitchslap akali 1-5 pretty easily

also if lux builds/plays smart (shield) akali shouldnt be able to kill her from 100-0


----------



## OS (Feb 13, 2013)

can jax beat darius?


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2013)

Jax beats anyone.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> can jax beat darius?



It's possible, but I wouldnt count on it


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

Jax beats Darius. And if your jungler is competent you can pretty much take a dump all over his face. Just freeze your lane once you get jungler presence. Jax post 6 can 1v1 anyone assuming they aren't 2k gold ahead of you or several levels up.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 13, 2013)

Amumu, Kayle, Nidalee, Vi and Xin Zhao are getting nerfed.


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

> *C*ougar Form no longer grants bonus Magic Resist or Armor



riot
WHAT
THE
FUCK


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2013)

Wanna own Darius? Volibear and Warwick, no fucking joke. Their passives counter him hard and, you will own him every time he pulls you, and he has no way to escape you because he's Darius.

Especially when you're Voli.


----------



## OS (Feb 13, 2013)

Actually went 1v1 against a friend and he was voli and i was darius

>buy warmogs
>build hydra

that's all it took to woop dat ass.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 13, 2013)

Garen hates that Quinn bitch, so i hate that quinn bitch!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 13, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

XIN ZHAO

THIS GAME


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2013)

About fucking time that bitch gets a nerf.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2013)

> Rebirth
> Chat messages from Anivia will now have a custom champion name while she’s in egg form.



so young

so naive


----------



## Guiness (Feb 14, 2013)

lol @nidalee getting nerfed

that was unexpected

the new radial ping menu should be great though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2013)

nid deserved the nerf

she is unbeatable in lane


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Jax beats anyone.



Lol, good joke.

He gets buttfucked by Malphite, Singed, Jayce, Garen, Renekton, Olaf, Elise.

And so on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> more than 3 jumps right?
> 
> i have been trying to replicate that glitch but i think its random



Yeah, it refreshes off cd for no reason sometimes, it's secured me a lot of kills and helped me escape many times actually.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2013)

also

thresh op as fuck


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2013)

Servers back up yay.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, good joke.
> 
> He gets buttfucked by Malphite, Singed, Jayce, Garen, Renekton, Olaf, Elise.
> 
> And so on.



I'd like to contest some of these but i haven't seen a High ELO Jax vs High ELO Garen, Elise, Renekton and Jayce so i can't say a thing 



WAD said:


> nid deserved the nerf
> 
> she is unbeatable in lane



UNLESS YOU ARE JARVAN


----------



## Guiness (Feb 14, 2013)

wat

Riot managed to upload the patch in less than 5 hours?

Actually, in less than 4?

:sanji

this can't be riot at work.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2013)

the key to beating jax is picking anyone who can push his shit in pre-6

but u better seize that early advantage son or else he'll outscale damn near anyone


----------



## Santí (Feb 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, good joke.
> 
> He gets buttfucked by Malphite, Singed, Jayce, Garen, Renekton, Olaf, Elise.
> 
> And so on.



Early game? Sure. I just had a Jax on my team lane against a Singed, and it took just one gank from me, one kill, and Jax faceroll'd Singed from there post-6.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Early game? Sure. I just had a Jax on my team lane against a Singed, and it took just one gank from me, one kill, and Jax faceroll'd Singed from there post-6.



Then that was a terrible Singed player.

But your normal elo is so low that you probably don't have very good players on your team to begin with.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 14, 2013)

It's true that a bad Jax player > bad Singed player. But a good Singed player >>> good Jax player


----------



## Sajin (Feb 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, good joke.
> 
> He gets buttfucked by Malphite, Singed, Jayce, Garen, Renekton, Olaf, Elise.
> 
> And so on.



I am pretty sure Jax beats Singed handily.

And speaking from experience, he lanes just fine against Malphite also if not wins, though I guess it may be different at really high elo

I'm still not buying him beating Darius 1v1 equal skill though, not without jungle help anyway


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I am pretty sure Jax beats Singed handily.
> 
> And speaking from experience, he lanes just fine against Malphite also if not wins, though I guess it may be different at really high elo
> 
> I'm still not buying him beating Darius 1v1 equal skill though, not without jungle help anyway



Read the comment above when it concerns the Jax vs Singed match up.

And in what way does Jax ever beat a Malphite? Unless he's miles ahead of the Malphite in skill. Malph is basically a perfect counter to Jax, he's tanky as hell, he has AS slows, a knock up and he can steal Jax MS.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2013)

eh

idk about jax and malphite

i feel as if malphite cannot trade early on because he is so mana dependant so it gives jax a free ride to midgame where he starts to ramp up

then jax can go like gunblade or something and sustain the lane forever

maybe he'll not be able kill the malph but he definitely can free farm and in a free farm lane against jax - you lose


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2013)

WAD, you think Akali is OP.

Your opinion matters not, silly man.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2013)

but she is OP

the community is just stupid and slow as always :l


----------



## Sajin (Feb 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Read the comment above when it concerns the Jax vs Singed match up.
> 
> And in what way does Jax ever beat a Malphite? Unless he's miles ahead of the Malphite in skill. Malph is basically a perfect counter to Jax, he's tanky as hell, he has AS slows, a knock up and he can steal Jax MS.



Pretty much what WAD said. I used to play that matchup a lot in the 1300's (not the highest elo I know) and pretty much never lost the lane whereas I lost to many other champs I was supposed to beat (Irelia), so I doubt all those Malphites were much worse than I was either

Once I got my cutlass it was pretty much over every time

And Akali is OP as fuck, I beat her in lane for two games in a row and she still got fed as fuck, we won one game but the other she was soloing our team


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> but she is OP
> 
> the community is just stupid and slow as always :l


I thought the community declared her as OP...


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Pretty much what WAD said. I used to play that matchup a lot in the 1300's (not the highest elo I know) and pretty much never lost the lane whereas I lost to many other champs I was supposed to beat (Irelia), so I doubt all those Malphites were much worse than I was either
> 
> Once I got my cutlass it was pretty much over every time
> 
> And Akali is OP as fuck, I beat her in lane for two games in a row and she still got fed as fuck, we won one game but the other she was soloing our team



Just because you personally, have beaten Malphites in lane, does not mean that a good Malphite will lose got a good Jax.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> I thought the community declared her as OP...



have they?

bout time


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> I thought the community declared her as OP...



Doesn't the community declare everything as OP?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 14, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Doesn't the community declare everything as OP?



shake my hand good sir

nerfing my xin zhao


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 14, 2013)

I am playing Jarvan vs my hardest counter, Elise

This will end well


----------



## Guiness (Feb 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I am playing Jarvan vs my hardest counter, Elise
> 
> This will end well



_Today is a good day to die.
_


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2013)

I hate Jarvan in mid, he owns me so bad, especially as Annie.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2013)

annie better support than mid

just like lux


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol won the lane 2-0, and i was 5-1-2 but my bot was like 1-4-3, my mid was 0-7 (and he said he didn't want to feed but he ended with 0-15) so the game was uncarriable. I was able to feed my Draven and i ended with a 10-5-10 score but it sucks. that we lost. Stupid fucking 0-15 Ryze.

Like, before i get to snowball top, before the 10th minute Ryze is 0-4 and 4 levels behind, support AP lux and Draven are like 0-2/3 each. I can't do this shit.

Game before this one, i was 4-2, but my bot fed before i could do anything to help them. The enemy graves was like 9-2-8, my Sona was 0-8-1/2



Why. Why is this happening.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Just because you personally, have beaten Malphites in lane, does not mean that a good Malphite will lose got a good Jax.



Which is why I said it may be different at really high elo.
But then again most/all of us aren't there anyway


----------



## Santí (Feb 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Then that was a terrible Singed player.
> 
> But your normal elo is so low that you probably don't have very good players on your team to begin with.



I don't see how that is relevant. Jax snowballs hard as fuck, one successful gank from the jungler and Jax will begin to shit all over virtually anyone. Singed only had the early game advantage, which he will begin to lose if he gets ganked.

The Singed Jax faced was still ahead of him in cs and pushed tower first, because he's fucking Singed. Doesn't change the fact that Jax hits hard, hits fast, leaps, and can stun. A Singed that can't run is as good as dead.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I don't see how that is relevant. Jax snowballs hard as fuck, one successful gank from the jungler and Jax will begin to shit all over virtually anyone. *Singed only had the early game advantage*, which he will begin to lose if he gets ganked.
> 
> The Singed Jax faced was still ahead of him in cs and pushed tower first, because he's fucking Singed. Doesn't change the fact that Jax hits hard, hits fast, leaps, and can stun. A Singed that can't run is as good as dead.



End of conversation, dumbest thing said about Singed I've ever heard except ''Chase the Singed''


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 14, 2013)

Singed actually loses to Jax early game. Post catalyst/level 6 is when Singed _should_ stomp


----------



## Santí (Feb 14, 2013)

You're supposed to chase him to his turret.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 14, 2013)

Sant? said:


> You're supposed to *chase* him to his turret.



I think you mean the term, _push_. 

Because you aren't supposed to chase him.


----------



## Santí (Feb 14, 2013)

Pushing against a Singed? Good luck.

No, I meant hunt the fucker down and root/snare/stun him at all costs.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2013)

''I'm an honest person, my nickname in college was Bandit Hady, so obviously I'm super honest'' -Darth 2013

Best quote of the year.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2013)

replay system!!!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay um... I just played Riven. And endgame I got a bonus of 180 damage. What the fuck? Difference from old passive to new passive @_@


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2013)

riven op as fuck


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah Riven is just broken...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Okay um... I just played Riven. And endgame I got a bonus of 180 damage. What the fuck? Difference from old passive to new passive @_@



Awesome, this is great news for me.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2013)

Darth is cursed, loses every ARAM.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2013)

how do you lose every aram.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2013)

''MEGAZERO IS A FITTING NAME FOR MARNS WIN RECORD AFTER THIS WEEK.''

OH DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUM.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 14, 2013)

Damn.

Crs so strong.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2013)

Annnnd down goes TSM. Not going so hot for them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2013)

use the same strat for the last like 10 games

expect not to be countered

TSM's meta as of the last year or so


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2013)

They say they're adaptable. But they really aren't. The only person that does well or okay is usually Dyrus. Everyone else seems like they've been underperforming since season 3. The game vs Dignitas made me cringe since they made some bad plays.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2013)

if darth wasnt banned he'd be harping on about how theyre still best team NA etc etc blah blah

lol darth


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2013)

I miss you Darth 

I've never been a fan of any NA teams (though Curse is starting to be). <3 Fries.EU, Sword, and GBG. Although I do hope GBG will pick up wins, they've been acting odd lately as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2013)

crs fave NA team even when they were mediocre

2 much swag and hilarity

jacky and saint are comedic gold


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 14, 2013)

I always loved Nyjacky, omg. I remember when I saw him on Morgana early in season 2, I thought holy shit landing a bunch of snares. One of the best <3 Then he wiffs those Orianna ults and it makes me l0l. Woosh. The one thing I didn't like was when they put Salce at top. I felt that was meh, so I'm glad they put Voyboy on top now.

Plus Elementz favorite champion is Wukong. Which is my favorite too. I never knew much of Cop though. He's good but he's always in the shadow it seems. Well, they're not my favorite NA team but I prefer them over the rest though. I always have this extreme dislike for Dignitas though, so I'm disappointed that TSM lost to them.


----------



## αce (Feb 14, 2013)

lol tsm isn't even top 3 teams na. lol darth. 

and nyjacky was best when he just spammed veigar and one shot anyone. but i guess he has to practice other champions.


----------



## αce (Feb 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqLzfUyZUlQ[/YOUTUBE]

Bronze league plays.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2013)

ace with the name change and a page late with the video

smh


----------



## αce (Feb 14, 2013)

fuck you guys
i was assuming there was a wall of text between vae and someone


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2013)

HOLY POOP QUINN



> *Abilities:*
> I'll get ratios when game comes up, the air client stuff doesn't show them.
> 
> *Harrier *( Passive )
> ...




​


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2013)

this kit sounds rediculous


----------



## Maerala (Feb 15, 2013)

> Valor flies in a line and strikes the first enemy in *his* path. *He *then attacks all nearby enemies to deal 70/110/150/190/230 (+ ~.65 AD) physical damage and blind them for 1.5/1.5/1.5/1.5/1.5 seconds.





Speaking of which, just realized Kayle is the first and only female champion to have a legendary skin. What is this sorcery.


OH THE BIRD! LOLOL Whoops.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 15, 2013)

Valor is the hawk

this bitch has an aoe blind, a gap closer that slows and seperates again, an insane steroid and an aoe garen ult

i dont even


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

im gonna try her out on the PBE

SMELL YA LATER NERDS!


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 15, 2013)

PBE

calling others nerds

gg


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

trying to rebutt

plays LoL

we are all nerds here, brother.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 15, 2013)

not me! I main Garen!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7wExgH9BKr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

> im gonna try her out on the PBE
> 
> SMELL YA LATER NERDS!



make sure you try hard
bronze league is srs business


----------



## Maerala (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh, bitch, you got jacked, bitch.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

αce said:


> make sure you try hard
> bronze league is srs business




plz die imo



Godaime Hokage said:


> Oh, bitch, you got jacked, bitch.



meh, i can't even come up with anything else against you anymore because its so redundant. from the time i say 'tsunade fan' thats more than enough.

i'll accept this defeat.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't feel bad, Kyle, you, Ace, Manny, and Hady are in my top five Leaguers. :33

The last spot is still being decided. James, Santi, step it up, please.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

i won't fall for your charms, whore.


*Spoiler*: __ 





<3


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 15, 2013)

αce said:


> make sure you try hard
> bronze league is srs business


----------



## Maerala (Feb 15, 2013)

THIS GUY!



4N said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well played.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Don't feel bad, Kyle, you, Ace, Manny, and Hady are in my top five Leaguers. :33
> 
> The last spot is still being decided. James, Santi, step it up, please.



OH I SEE HOW IT IS.

Also Quinn's ultimate. Like Riven's. But AOE. Yeaaaaah. That's going to be fun.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

Quinn gonna be OP

YEAAAAAHH


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2013)

Buff annie plz


----------



## Maerala (Feb 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> OH I SEE HOW IT IS.
> 
> Also Quinn's ultimate. Like Riven's. But AOE. Yeaaaaah. That's going to be fun.



I KNEW THIS WAS GONNA HAPPEN! 

To quote Professor Minerva McGonagall, I should've made my meaning plainer. I meant of our little circle! I count you and Josh and Veegee and them as another, though closely linked! circle, and in that circle, you are numero uno.


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

make annies q like misfortune and hit the next person behind it and apply on hit effects


*Spoiler*: __ 



:mabye


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

αce said:


> make annies q like misfortune and hit the next person behind it and apply on hit effects
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



can i kill this canadian plz?

her burst is freakin' incredulous.

annie scares me sometimes cuz its like i never know if her next spell is a stun and then she'll go tibbers on me


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

make annie ultimate refresh if she kills a champion target


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

αce said:


> make annie ultimate refresh if she kills a champion target



............

a whole new age of QQ will definitely come if that ever happened.

it'll be like

wuts a katarina?  

better yet, what if they refresh her stun passive when gets a kill?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> OH I SEE HOW IT IS.
> 
> Also Quinn's ultimate. Like Riven's. But AOE. Yeaaaaah. That's going to be fun.



Why would you even care? The fact that Santi is being considered means this list is retarded


----------



## Maerala (Feb 15, 2013)

Why are you the way that you are.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Because I can.

Why is Darth so full of shit? Because he can.

Why does WAD call everything OP? Because he can.

THIS IS LIFE, SON!


----------



## Shozan (Feb 15, 2013)

worst counter pick for Sion?

Like, even if you are really good with that char and your mechanics and abilities are superb, you are in disadvantage Sion just because he's Sion.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

sion is fckin' annoying -_-


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Shozan said:


> worst counter pick for Sion?
> 
> Like, even if you are really good with that char and your mechanics and abilities are superb, you are in disadvantage Sion just because he's Sion.



AP Sion makes LeBlanc look useless.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 15, 2013)

blade of ruined king changes


Total cost now 2850 from 2900.
 

Now builds out of Bilgewater Cutlass + Two Daggers.
 

Attack damage lowered to 40 from 45.
 

Now Grants 30% Attack Speed.


Active now deals 150 + 10% of target's max HP instead of 150 + 50% of your AD.
 
my fucking word​


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

> Now Grants 30% Attack Speed.
> 
> 
> Active now deals 150 + 10% of target's max HP instead of 150 + 50% of your AD.



I'm playing Kog every game. Say they have 4000 health.


The item alone does 150 + 10%(400)
So that's 550.

Now add Kog maw's full build AD. 300 AD.


550+300 =
850.


Okay cool. 850 auto attacks with just blade of ruined king plus your normal final build AD. Okay wait, now add your 250% crits. And on top of that add Kog maw's passive which is even more percent based damage, in the form of magic damage. Now add the fact that you do like 2 attacks per second by the time you have pd, beserkers and this item.


fucking lol
kog maw is op


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

imaqtpie already knew the truth but you guys thought he was trolling 

ofc this was before buff but still.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

αce said:


> I'm playing Kog every game. Say they have 4000 health.
> 
> 
> The item alone does 150 + 10%(400)
> ...



That's 550 damage the first hit only, then the damage goes down.

And the damage goes down faster than any other champ because he chunks harder.

Then there's the fact that with a BORK you won't reach 300 AD, you'll reach maybe 250-260.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Also, working at a bookstore is win.

40% discount


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Speaking of which, just realized Kayle is the first and only female champion to have a legendary skin. What is this sorcery.
> 
> 
> OH THE BIRD! LOLOL Whoops.



annie in wonderland

firefighter tristana


----------



## Maerala (Feb 15, 2013)

Well don't I feel foolish. They need to stop removing skins from the store altogether even when they become unavailable.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 15, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Speaking of which, just realized Kayle is the first and only female champion to have a legendary skin. What is this sorcery.


But so far the only "theme skin" (Pulsefire Ezreal) is for a female champion


----------



## Sasori (Feb 15, 2013)

αce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqLzfUyZUlQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bronze league plays.


That Heimer one was hilarious 

I saw a Fids ult on the spot before, it hit no one but what made it more funny was it was surprise fids


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2013)

How do i play Eve

i can't do it no matter what. 

I am getting beat up so hard when playing her that i beg to get 100 CS by the 20th minute


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 15, 2013)

αce said:


> I'm playing Kog every game. Say they have 4000 health.
> 
> 
> The item alone does 150 + 10%(400)
> ...



how does % hp dmg stack ? probably not 1:1


----------



## Sasori (Feb 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How do i play Eve
> 
> i can't do it no matter what.
> 
> I am getting beat up so hard when playing her that i beg to get 100 CS by the 20th minute


Roam                 .


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How do i play Eve
> 
> i can't do it no matter what.
> 
> I am getting beat up so hard when playing her that i beg to get 100 CS by the 20th minute



Roll your face on the keyboard.

I did it and went 11-1.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

i like it when they screammmmmm


----------



## Sasori (Feb 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Roll your face on the keyboard.
> 
> I did it and went 11-1.


I do that with Nida cougar form.

It's super effective.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Roll your face on the keyboard.
> 
> I did it and went 11-1.





Sasori said:


> Roam                 .



I was against Jayce that i eventually outscaled despite his clear gold and cs advantage, but god damn, he left with less than 50 HP 4 times

That shit was frustrating

So, to answer Sasori, i did at a point but i gave it to my other laner, so eh.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2013)

Woah Vae been working hard at his ELO, welp time to catch up.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Woah Vae been working hard at his ELO, welp time to catch up.



...Wat? I haven't gained anything since the new system was put in.

I've played maybe 5 ranked games since they introduced the league system.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

working hard at ur ELO vae ?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

WAD shut your mouth.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2013)

Every time i play ranked, i feel bad for those who got the points (If we win, my teammates, if not, the enemies) because they don't deserve it. I truly mean that.

I faced a Garen who was horrible, and a Volibear who was simply facepalmingly bad. 
And they won because of shitty ass teammates. They don't fucking deserve the rank.

Same for my teammates. I have to force-feed them and they still can't finish a 50 HP opponent.


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Don't feel bad, Kyle, you, Ace, Manny, and Hady are in my top five Leaguers. :33
> 
> The last spot is still being decided. James, Santi, step it up, please.



Pfft, I put in twice as much work than foreign every game. Even he admits it 

Also, Vae is just upset at the world. He doesn't know how to express his personal feelings, so he uses anger and hatred.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Pfft, I put in twice as much work than foreign every game. Even he admits it
> 
> Also, Vae is just upset at the world. He doesn't know how to express his personal feelings, so he uses anger and hatred.



when did i ever mention that?

i don't care if its a joke, but i don't like it when people say things that i said when its not true. 

so don't do it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2013)

4N said:


> when did i ever mention that?
> 
> i don't care if its a joke, but i don't like it when people say things that i said when its not true.
> 
> so don't do it.



He actually kind of complimented you.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

4N said:


> when did i ever mention that?
> 
> i don't care if its a joke, but i don't like it when people say things that i said when its not true.
> 
> so don't do it.



Hady said you told everyone you hate me


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2013)

i can understand nerfing shacos slow, but nerfing his blink is just silly. it's really annoying fail blinking over walls that you're literally right next too. was gonna steal baron and had it perfectly timed, but the guy couldnt go over the pit.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> He actually kind of complimented you.



How is him putting in more work than Kyle a compliment?

GG Logic, Sephiroth.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> How is him putting in more work than Kyle a compliment?
> 
> GG Logic, Sephiroth.



4N is the stronger player, in my opinion.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> 4N is the stronger player, in my opinion.



Saying he slacks off more does not compliment his skills.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Saying he slacks off more does not compliment his skills.



It means he tries less but does better, just saying.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

u guys are silly


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

4N said:


> when did i ever mention that?
> 
> i don't care if its a joke, but i don't like it when people say things that i said when its not true.
> 
> so don't do it.





> Thanks. I personally can't think that because I believe I should be able to do a lot more. Like, for instance, I can recall at least 2 of our matches we played today where Santi was making plays. I was actually saying out loud when you said you couldn't hear me that Santi was way better than I was when I was at his level and at least when he plays with us its not the case where he is being carried (or dead weight) all the time. He actually does a lot of work. Same with LG when he plays support.





Make this the last time you accuse me of spouting bullshit, I never say anything that I can not prove.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Make this the last time you accuse me of spouting bullshit, I never say anything that I can not prove.



now tell me where i said you do more work than me?

its a silly thing to even begin to argue with but whatever.

so i've been doing alot of jungle lately and i gotta say its becoming more natural with each game though i still keep losing track of buff timings but ganking seems a bit more better for me.

fck what santi said about gut feeling and instinct. jungling requires the most mental input in this freakin' game 

also, santi, you should stop playing rengar as jungle. he requires snowballing to do well and %80 when you play with us that never happens.

Play Hecarim some more. Charging into the enemy lines seems to be more your thing, also it helps your team a shit ton to peel for your carries.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

4N said:


> now tell me where i said you do more work than me?
> 
> its a silly thing to even begin to argue with but whatever.
> 
> ...



Why the fuck would you ever try anything Santi recommends?

I thought I've made it clear that he doesn't know shit about this game, you're better than him Kyle, so the fact that you listen to what he says is just dumb.


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

The "more than you" part was mostly a joke (note that I almost never use emotes, and I'm 98.99% chance pulling your balls when I do), but you pretty heavily implied that I was not dead weight, and that you were being dead weight in those matches. 

Also, look at my match history, I hardly play Rengar jungle anymore, and Hecarim is the champion I'm currently saving up for.


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Keeping track of buff timings requires mental input? That's essentially an autonomous feeling


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

i suck at hecarim like i suck at xin

the champs i suck with are lulz


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why the fuck would you ever try anything Santi recommends?
> 
> I thought I've made it clear that he doesn't know shit about this game, you're better than him Kyle, so the fact that you listen to what he says is just dumb.



It doesn't matter if I'm better than him. 

I try to consider the opinions of everyone. Ofc more experienced, better players tend to hold a higher place in that regard but it doesn't mean I can't learn anything from anyone.

In which case Santi mains jungle so I would ask his opinion on it. Now that I am finally opening myself to that role, there is so much more I gotta learn about it. 

Which brings me to the conclusion that Santi definitely shouldn't play Rengar jungle because it doesn't suit him imo. Hecarim is definitely a better fit.


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Also, I like how 98.99% of what people are basing my skills off of are matches that we played when I was not even lvl 30/had just reached lvl 30 and hardly had 100 wins.

Cuz, you know, I haven't learned anything about the game nor have I mastered my role with more champions in nearly 300 fucking games hurr durr durr.

Maybe if you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) stopped avoiding me like the Black Plague when we are almost always on at the same fucking time, you would see that.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Keeping track of buff timings requires mental input? That's essentially an autonomous feeling



Keeping track of buff timings can help you make certain calls quicker and in some cases counterjungle safely, thus putting the enemy jungler behind.

Its not a feeling. Its logic.

If you haven't, please watch TheOddOne's streams. Though XJ9 might be more your style because you like to carry hard. TheOddOne plays a load of Hecarim however and he is good with him too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> i suck at hecarim like i suck at xin
> 
> the champs i suck with are lulz



how do one suck at xin?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Also, I like how 98.99% of what people are basing my skills off of are matches that we played when I was not even lvl 30/had just reached lvl 30 and hardly had 100 wins.
> 
> Cuz, you know, I haven't learned anything about the game nor have I mastered my role with more champions in nearly 300 fucking games hurr durr durr.
> 
> Maybe if you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) stopped avoiding me like the Black Plague when we are almost always on at the same fucking time, you would see that.



You've barely been online lately bitch. 

And I see that chick on your Skype. 

Don't go making us feel guilty when you obviously been on a pleasure ride, scum.

And tbh, and not to sound like a dick, you haven't mastered jungling, especially if you say keeping buff timings is a feeling. -_- THats like me trying to say I mastered Top and Mid laning, basically solo lanes as I've mainly played those roles for the last 400 - 500 games haha.

I think your Rengar is legit in terms of knowing his mechanics, though when it comes to pitching him in roles such as jungling or solo laning its a different story.

Which I have to ask though - Why do you like Rengar jungle so much? D: Personally I think his jungling is lackluster pre-6 and if he doesn't get kills, he won't have much presence.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> i suck at hecarim like i suck at xin
> 
> the champs i suck with are lulz





Sephiroth said:


> how do one suck at xin?



Pretty much.

And WAD mains jungle. This scumbag.

He isn't manly enough, thats why. 

Xin so easy to pick up and so damn good at peeling.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> how do one suck at xin?



im a man capacle of the impossible


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Keeping track of buff timings requires mental input? That's essentially an autonomous feeling



Lol, the fact that you think this might be what he meant just proved my point that you really don't know much about the game, even now.

Jungle is the most demanding role in the game, it requires you to keep a presence everywhere on the map, knowing where the enemy jungler is so you can invade, control over objectives, timers and such.

You also need to know when to counter-gank, when to invade because you can't counter gank and such.

Jungle is a really demanding role, the fact that you would mention the easiest task when he said Jungle was a demanding role shows me you're still not doing very well in the jungle.

But yes, keeping track of buffs requires mental input, since you need to constantly keep a track of the time in the game, and think about if you can go gank or do another camp before the buff is avaliable and might get invaded.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> im a man capacle of the impossible



capacle? wuts dat wurd?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

capable

screw u a man cant make typos or sumpin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

also i dont main jungle

its just the role im pidgeonholed into most


----------



## Sajin (Feb 15, 2013)

Vae vs Santi is best


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> Capable.
> 
> Screw you. A man can't make typos or something.



FTFY 

You cannot deceive my Sharingan, waddu-kun.

I'm more Uchiha than you'll ever be.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> also i dont main jungle
> 
> its just the role im pidgeonholed into most



Ah ok.

Better jungle than support.

I learned this the hard way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

i said nothing wrong


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

4N said:


> You've barely been online lately bitch.



Foreign, I play about 20 matches a day. Stahp.



4N said:


> And I see that chick on your Skype.
> 
> Don't go making us feel guilty when you obviously been on a pleasure ride, scum.



...................

*THAT IS MY MOTHER.*



> And tbh, and not to sound like a dick, you haven't mastered jungling, especially if you say keeping buff timings is a feeling. -_- THats like me trying to say I mastered Top and Mid laning, basically solo lanes as I've mainly played those roles for the last 400 - 500 games haha.



I never said I mastered jungling, I was saying that I'm beginning to master it with more champions such as Amumu, Riven, Maokai, ect.

I can't master a role when I can't even play all the junglers, that's silly.

As for the buffs, I honestly don't even have to think about it anymore. It's honestly something that I can be aware of while thinking and keeping track of other things. It's like the first time you started driving, you always had to think about what you're doing and be aware of every little thing you do, but after you've been driving for so long, you can do all of this without thinking of it and still be able to drive safely. 

Keep in mind that I've been jungling ever since I was about lvl 7, and to this day still _rarely_ ever lane.



> Which I have to ask though - Why do you like Rengar jungle so much? D:



Because he's fun and his ganks are super EZ. Also, he's super fucking fun.

The first few jungle clears are agonizingly slow, and you'll always be at low health leaving you an easy target to be counter jungled, but when you come in to gank a lane from behind.... What is the first thing that people almost always do out of habit? _Run into the bush._

Are you starting to see something?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2013)

> ...................THAT IS MY MOTHER.



HAHASHAHHAHAHAHASDKLFJSADHJKLFHSAHJLAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> i said nothing wrong



clearly you've overused your mangekyou and now you are suffering from blindness. 

but w/e

so as to not spam, huehuehue

what are things you keep in mind when you jungle, WAD? yes, its a very general question but I sort of wanted a big answer cuz i'm scumbag like that.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Foreign, I play about 20 matches a day. Stahp.



20 matches a day? Dude, I don't even play that much. And I'm online all the time. 

And I know you weren't online last night.





> ...................
> 
> *THAT IS MY MOTHER.*



:sanji:sanji

at first I was stunned then I laughed out loud

she is a fine woman santi. thats the last thing i'll ever say about your mother. my apologies.



> Because he's fun and his ganks are super EZ. Also, he's super fucking fun.
> 
> The first few jungle clears are agonizingly slow, and you'll always be at low health leaving you an easy target to be counter jungled, but when you come in to gank a lane from behind.... What is the first thing that people almost always do out of habit? _Run into the bush._
> 
> Are you starting to see something?



Not really because personally speaking, I know better than to run into a bush or put myself into a position to give Rengar that opportunity to leap on me. I actually learned to how and when to ward according to the enemy jungler depending on their paths. A Rengar will almost always start red first so most naturally I would either ward the enemy's blue side brush or red side brush. I tend to do the former if I'm gonna play passively because no jungler is gonna waste time in a brush and let red buff go to waste lol.

So against any competent laner who wards, Rengar's gank potential goes down, especially for top lane if he ganks from river. His in-lane ganks should be mean however but I've never experienced that myself so yeah.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

20 matches a day means he plays at LEAST 10 hours every day.

I seriously doubt that.

Sure, I played WoW more than that back in the day but LoL is not a game you can play that much every day.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2013)

So, Santi has a hot mom?


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, the fact that you think this might be what he meant just proved my point that you really don't know much about the game, even now.
> 
> Jungle is the most demanding role in the game, it requires you to keep a presence everywhere on the map, knowing where the enemy jungler is so you can invade, control over objectives, timers and such.
> 
> ...



Bro, you have to stop with these personal attacks, you're spilling your menstrual blood all over my sneakers.

You're typing a tl;dr about things I already know and things I can already do pretty effectively, and then implying that just because _you_ have to constantly think and keep track of buff timers and such, then that means it implies to everyone. 

As I've mentioned already, I've been jungling my entire time spent playing LoL, and I have become so accustomed to these things that I can do them with minimal thought towards it.

Of course, it hasn't always been like this. But it's basically like this now.

You lost all credibility when you said WAD is a terrible player, when he carries harder than anyone I've ever seen. You also mention "low elo" and blah blah blah every time someone mentions something you disapprove of as if you were diamond/platinum level yourself. The gap between your normal elo and mines shouldn't be leaps and miles, and you still make that same "low elo" argument against people here with both a higher ranked and higher normal elo. Stop embarrassing yourself, you're a joke.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> 20 matches a day means he plays at LEAST 10 hours every day.
> 
> I seriously doubt that.
> 
> Sure, I played WoW more than that back in the day but LoL is not a game you can play that much every day.



well players like voyboy streams for more than 10 hours at a time so its not impossible.

im pretty certain its an exaggeration on his part but he does play a lot, I'm sure.



Original Sin said:


> So, Santi has a hot mom?



.... 

this thread...

forgive me santi :c


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> 20 matches a day means he plays at LEAST 10 hours every day.
> 
> I seriously doubt that.
> 
> Sure, I played WoW more than that back in the day but LoL is not a game you can play that much every day.



I'm a College student who never does his assignments 

That was mostly an exaggeration, but I always do at least 10 games a day, but me doing 20 games in a day isn't exactly uncommon either.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> buff timers
> 
> lane matchups
> 
> ...



dnt be lazy

how does lane match ups influence how you jungle? i was watching TOO VoD yesterday and he mentioned that he would never gank for a pre-6 Nidalee because she has low kill potential. Are you referring to that type of thing?




> 4n wants santi's mom



do not slander my name 

i respect santi

i would not lust after his mum


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

4N said:


> well players like voyboy streams for more than 10 hours at a time so its not impossible.
> 
> im pretty certain its an exaggeration on his part but he does play a lot, I'm sure.
> 
> ...



Santi doesn't play this game for a living, you can't compare them.

And Santi, keeping times + map awareness and knowing when to countergank/take a wraithcamp/counterjungle = mental effort. If you do it by instinct, why aren't you pro? Because pros require the mental effort, so you're obviously above them.

On a side note, I how often do I say I'm high elo? Never, I make fun of people who are low elo but say they could easily be high elo.
Gogeta, for example.

I also said WAD was a bad player to start a flame war in the thread, but you wouldn't realize that, would you? Go back and read what I said, you honestly think Darth would've said WAD was a bad player? He's not a bad player, I've played with him and he's fine. He doesn't carry harder than anyone in this thread though.

And while you've spent your entire time in LoL learning to jungle, you're still not better than some people here who can play every role on a much better level than you, including jungle. So what does that say about you?

And nah, I like personal attacks.


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

I think you need a hobby, Vae.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

4N said:


> dnt be lazy



not even all the shrinks, doctors, and my moms in the world can stop this

kukuku


> how does lane match ups influence how you jungle? i was watching TOO VoD yesterday and he mentioned that he would never gank for a pre-6 Nidalee because she has low kill potential. Are you referring to that type of thing?



never say never

usually yes, its hard to gank for someone like nidalee or vlad who are generally very weak pre-6 and offer no CC to assist in the gank

but no

im referring to something like say for example

riven vs. vlad

now say ur on vlad's side 

by TOO's logic ur gonna be like "durrr fuck vlad hes useless we'll never kill the riven"

but like i said

never say never

riven being riven is gonna want to push her early advantage hard early on

what does this mean?

it means she'll probably deny vlad and invariably push the lane

now depending on your side of the map, your jungler, and riven's starting items(wards), you may in fact actually gank the riven to relieve pressure of vlad

maybe u dont kill her or even make her blow flash but u chunk her and make her back off, use pots, play safer, let vlad farm safely a bit and that might be all u need to keep the lane from going in her favor quickly

but who knows

depending on how badly she overextends and ur own choice of jungler etc

u may very well kill her successfully in a gank



> do not slander my name
> 
> i respect santi
> 
> i would not lust after his mum



physical recognition is the only thing stopping u babe


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I think you need a hobby, Vae.



My hobby is gaming and flaming.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Also I'd just like to put this out here since Santi mentioned mastering some champs.

Mastering a champ would be something like Froggen on Anivia.

There's no one on this forum even close to that level of ''mastering'' a champ.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

i have mastered teeto

but alas his scumbaggery is a forbidden jutsu


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastering as mechanics and playstyle wise, no "best in the world" mastering


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Mastering as mechanics and playstyle wise, no "best in the world" mastering



Mastering a champ means you're playing him to max.

Which is what Froggen does with Anivia.

Original Sin, I tried her on the PBE and she's great. Her ult is better used to catch running targets and blowing them up a bit with the second proc of ult, than as an escape.

She's pretty OP at the moment, though.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2013)

PBE? Wtf is that? TELL ME YOUR SECRET!

Is she like Elise mixed with Zed?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2013)

Public Beta Environment 

It's a test server for Riot, based in NA. You can sign up on the first, second and third of every month. I got a free account from a friend who doesn't use it anymore, if you want to see the server for yourself just PM me


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

oh shit son
yeah you're tied with or next after terry


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2013)

Whos terry


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Maxillion/Demonic Shaman


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2013)

We ever played together before Ace?


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

nope sephiroth
whats ur username on lol?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2013)

Predacon    

**


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Predacon, pretty sure you played with Ace.

His IGN is Elgalil.

WAD, I have a guy like that in my BF3 clan.

Real life name is Mike.

IGN is JohnModer.

Wat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

fucking mikes man


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

if i did play with him it wasn't long enough to judge.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

seph is a she

supposedly

#forevercynical

though "her" ranked stats showing all women + amumu and ez does help "her" case


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

ez is a girl though why did you put +


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

I call Predacon ''it''

I brought this up on skype, stick to the plan, WAD.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

i know im better than LG and Santi so no worries. 

EDIT: wat

real life? Seph is a girl?

We must play more, Predacon.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

4N said:


> i know im better than LG and Santi so no worries.
> 
> EDIT: wat
> 
> ...



You're gonna die in the army.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

and thats pretty much why girls are afraid to admit theyre girls


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

fuck u, mag.

and dnt be afraid seph, im a gentle soul with the heart of a raging fire. :ho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

raging is definitely right


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a lot of gaming female friends.

I live in Sweden so they're hot as well.

I hit on them all the time.

I get rejected.

We don't care and we keep playing.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Also, thought about making a move on this chick at work, she's like an intern there.

Turns out she was 14, and was having her high school internship thing.

Thank god that I didn't do anything.

Jail, fuckin, bait.
 I swear she looked like 18.


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Which reminds me, Foreign, you've turned down and declined my 1v1 challenges when I offered them. That is very unmanly


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> You know, Foreign, you've turned down and declined my 1v1 challenges when I offered them



1v1's doesn't prove who is a better player.

All it proves is mechanical skills.


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

You talk too much.

Foreign, accept my challenges and play moar games with me. This constant downtalk of my skills is working my nerves, when no one has really played with me in over a month


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

You mad, Santi?

Seems like we're getting to you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

i really wonder why 4n didnt want santi around anymore

did u break his heart santi-kun?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> i really wonder why 4n didnt want santi around anymore
> 
> did u break his heart santi-kun?



Kyle stopped wanting me around as well.

I made him play worse, apparently 

He felt so pressured to preform when I was watching, so he screwed up constantly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

kyle can never be a porn star


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

this thread has taken a turn for the worse

...

ah well

popcorn.jpg


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2013)

Kyle is as good of a player as he is a porn star


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

So a mediocre porn star? At least he'll get some viewers.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Kyle is as good of a player as he is a porn star





Vae said:


> So a mediocre porn star? At least he'll get some viewers.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2013)

That seems about right


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

2 Amumu triples in a row. Feels good.


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> i really wonder why 4n didnt want santi around anymore
> 
> did u break his heart santi-kun?



Wait, what? Foreign specifically requested this?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Wait, what? Foreign specifically requested this?



specifically request wat


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

We give Santi a chance to redeem himself.

Kyle forces him to mid.

Foreign is a scumbag.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> seph is a she



I'm a he, where did you get that I'm a girl?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

> About Sephiroth
> Location
> Jenova's Womb
> Interests
> ...



no clue bro


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh, looks like I made mistake, let me change that.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2013)

MISTAKE YOU SAY


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2013)

Instead of Ori, I think I'll buy amumu.


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> We give Santi a chance to redeem himself.
> 
> Kyle forces him to mid.
> 
> Foreign is a scumbag.



And then takes/smites the blue FROM me every time I try to take it (about 3 times).

Scumbag level > Darth.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> And then takes/smites the blue FROM me every time I try to take it (about 3 times).
> 
> Scumbag level > Darth.



You silly

You don't beat Darth

you become his apprentice


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> And then takes/smites the blue FROM me every time I try to take it (about 3 times).
> 
> Scumbag level > Darth.



Ganks top once, then never comes back.

Enemy top is Cho.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

well

gotta remember to shut down cho as hard as i can whenever he is laning or jungle

what a bitch.

also kept losing track of buff times and bot lane was overextended several times but i didn't gank. need moar practice.


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Instead of Ori, I think I'll buy amumu.



Do it, amumu fuck as fuck and is an OP little shit.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2013)

There was no point in going bot. Our Ezreal was farming when you ganked. Soooo. Probably better to go somewhere else. I can't play with a passive ADC =/


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2013)

Kyle just write xx:xx ob (our blue) or tb (their blue), for example


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Foreign, you've kept silent about it every time I brought it up, but I need an answer because that was just too funny. I'm still laughing.

Whenever I jungle and you mid, you are always the first person to request blue and I would and will _always_ give you the blue after the first one.

Why did you do what you did? If you were just trolling me and wanted a laugh, I'll accept that and move on. But I need _some_ sort of answer so I can have closure.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2013)

> Why did you do what you did? If you were just trolling me and wanted a laugh, I'll accept that and move on.



He was trolling you.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh so Kyle gets blues but when I Ryze you take it for exp?

Fuck you Santi


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Finally found an old blenderite that remembers me.

About god damn time


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

i was trolling for the most part because i didn't think it mattered at that point. i gave up hope at first then when i somehow stole baron with my smite on CD i began trying again

it was too late though. fed vlad and cho too stronk

but yeah, it was pretty hilarious


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh so Kyle gets blues but when I Ryze you take it for exp?
> 
> Fuck you Santi



That was a different story, I was under leveled and you were at base, so I took the golem for quick exp.

I was right there, I even started it.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

That won't happen again though.

That was really scumbag of me though. :c

I've been taking in Darth's teachings too much.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2013)

What's the jungle route for Amumu?

Wolves then Blue?


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Wolves then Blue indeed, he is very mana starved at early game.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2013)

Gonna go practice in ranked


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Good luck getting queue'd in a match he doesn't get banned in.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2013)

I keed, I keed.

The only ELO where amumu isn't banned is probably diamond/platinum.

I'm going to blind pick


----------



## Sasori (Feb 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, thought about making a move on this chick at work, she's like an intern there.
> 
> Turns out she was 14.


All the more better.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I keed, I keed.
> 
> The only ELO where amumu isn't banned is probably diamond/platinum.
> 
> I'm going to blind pick



He's banned there too.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2013)

So, first game on amumu and it's 3v5.

Just my luck...


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

Build AP, Press R and carry.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2013)

2nd game as amumu.

3-0-7 win.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Played with Santi.

He's aight now, still not amazing, but aight


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll take it.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2013)

3rd game as amumu.

7-1-13.

Easy as fuck.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

i want to counterjungle jiyeon so fucking hard that all the bandages his precious mummy has couldnt bind his wounds


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2013)

Cho'Gath tried to counter jungle me after I stole his blue buff.

That didn't work out for him too well.


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

you fucking scrubs
someone get on


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

wtf ill play

y u no ask


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

too late
max aka terry aka maxmillion already invited me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

ok i lol'd


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm lvling my EU account atm.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

good man santi


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2013)

Just woke up to see Crs win pretty damn easily.

lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2013)

αce said:


> too late
> max aka terry aka maxmillion already invited me



You were the only one online too lol. You laned with our diamond player but it was kind of unfair  That bot lane. 

SLOWEST PENTA LOL


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

that graves penta
took like 10 minutes


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

also santi if ur on euw let me know if u want to play
i have a lvl 3 account there


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

yea that thresh was diamond
was op. although i didnt farm for shit because it was just a constant brawl.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2013)

αce said:


> that graves penta
> took like 10 minutes



He didn't even get a "double kill" announcement at all  Watching Dig vs GGU now. I can't believe I missed Crs. Oh yeah he was mentioning something about your last hitting.

None of our opponents were Platinum or Diamond though. So he was the only Diamond in that game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2013)

yea i missed crs too

why the fuck did i think there was only 1 day of LCS for NA???


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

Wait, DS, who did you play that game?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2013)

αce said:


> Wait, DS, who did you play that game?



Olaf. I switched from Warmogs to Gunblade late game cause it was kind of a silly game.


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2013)

oh yeah u went top
herpa im dumb
i didnt check ur match history.

and my friends take forever to start


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 15, 2013)

I learned today that lulu can polymorph a fiora that is ulting.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 15, 2013)

4 matches lost in a row...

I think i was bad in only one of those 4... reallhy disheartening


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 15, 2013)

Nyjacky - "Akali is going to be OP again" (Cause you can rune for penetration / anything)

I never saw that list before. Lol Ace. This was before you played with that Thresh too. He exclusively plays support too but he makes plays. Why is WAD number one? Darth > WAD 

*Waits for WAD's Response*


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2013)

Normals is so easy mang.


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

i told vae I'd put Darth = or above WAD but Darth is king throws.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2013)

how badly has this nerf hurt shaco? anyone here play him?


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guys, how do i Sona?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 16, 2013)

just be a scumbag and steal kills from your adc


----------



## Sasori (Feb 16, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> how badly has this nerf hurt shaco? anyone here play him?


The jitb nerf?

Hasn't really done anything tbh.

It was just to nerf his jungle but his jitbs aren't really a massive factor in his jungling except on the first jitb nest for red or blue.

Unless there was a different nerf I missed o_O?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2013)

Wasn't the other nerfs like less slow on knife and range on his blink?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow missed that one.

The jitb nerf was recent tho, this means Shaco has been nerfed consequetively lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2013)

He really doesn't deserve it either, people just want him to be useless for no reason.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> He really doesn't deserve it either, people just want him to be useless for no reason.



Eh it's not really for no reason. Nerfing Irelia is always for no reason 

Honestly, I find Shacos a little annoying. But I think it's just people don't know how to deal with him. Shaco can split push for days and not get punished for it. But this goes the same for all the other split pushers? (Nidalee, Teemo, Shen). I guess Shaco is more of a special case cause he can escape so easily.


----------



## Santí (Feb 16, 2013)

Maerela, I love you and your Sona regardless.

Have sex with me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2013)

Sasori said:


> The jitb nerf?
> 
> Hasn't really done anything tbh.
> 
> ...





they made the range on his blink a lot slower, and he doesnt have a passive slow anymore.

so yeah, pretty big nerfs. i know he was making a comeback, but he wasnt exactly setting the community on fire, dont get why he got so many nerfs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Nerfing Irelia is always for no reason



Why do they do this?


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2013)

did they nerf irelia again?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2013)

Why Sephy?



> *Also - I am now deathly scared of Irelia - but at the very least she's not assassinating squishies exponentially faster than tanks with it. *


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2013)

Going to get nerfed again? Wat the fuck....


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2013)

Why was that patch even needed wtf


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

Double mid with my diamond friend.

This is best


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Nyjacky - "Akali is going to be OP again" (Cause you can rune for penetration / anything)
> 
> I never saw that list before. Lol Ace. This was before you played with that Thresh too. He exclusively plays support too but he makes plays. Why is WAD number one? Darth > WAD
> 
> *Waits for WAD's Response*



if i truly cared what other people thought id have killed myself by now surely

theres only one person that matters to me:

me


----------



## Guiness (Feb 16, 2013)

where has didi and cronos and chausie been? haven't seen them all week.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

Well we ended up going TF Ez bot against Garen Darius.

Won that game.

Now we're going double jungle.

Fuck the meta


----------



## Sansa (Feb 16, 2013)

4N said:


> just be a scumbag and steal kills from your adc


Been there, done that.

Played against a shaco recently, he insta-gibbed our adc


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

This thread is so inactive during the middle of the day 

EG vs Dragonborns starting now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2013)

fuck yeah time to tune in


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

When I started posting in the LoL threads I had 1.6k posts.

All of my post count since then is from here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2013)

pete dragassing as usual


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2013)

Ahhh

Ranked with my Diamond mentor

Jungling with Noc

Triforce Fiora



Good times


----------



## Sajin (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol Diamond friends

Wish I had one


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2013)

soon sajin

soon


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2013)

WAD is that soon in Valve time?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2013)

nah riot time

so it means itll happen

...eventually

but itll happen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

Aaaand EG suddenly take their 3k gap into an 8k gap.


Typical EG


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

HosaN dominated in lane, but seriously, Yellowpete is so good at positioning in teamfights.

He doesn't win lane that much but his teamfighting is amazing.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2013)

It's 4n here again


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey Gogeta, why are you always mentioning this ''Diamond mentor''

Why aren't you platinum in ranked yet.

Why would you need a diamond mentor if you're so good?

Logic.


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2013)

Is Sona supposed to have a hard early game?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is Sona supposed to have a hard early game?



She's very squishy but her poke and sustain is good. As long as you don't get into a fully blown fight against an aggressive lane early on, you'll be fine.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2013)

Why do you even care? Stop bothering me, are you jealous?

If others minded they'd tell me, but only you are repeatedly saying that.

And what i said had nothing to do with me deserving to be higher ELO. You can say you played mid and jungle with your diamond friend but i can't say i played ranked with mine? Fuck off.


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> She's very squishy but her poke and sustain is good. As long as you don't get into a fully blown fight against an aggressive lane early on, you'll be fine.


Her late game though is where i feel she shines. Especially with low cd's.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why do you even care? Stop bothering me, are you jealous?
> 
> *If others minded they'd tell me, but only you are repeatedly saying that.*
> 
> And what i said had nothing to do with me deserving to be higher ELO. You can say you played mid and jungle with your diamond friend but i can't say i played ranked with mine? Fuck off.



Pretty sure Darth made fun of you for saying you were at a high normal elo all the time.

Why would I be jealous? I don't care much for mentors, I prefer to get better on my own.

And yes, only I can mention my diamond friends, you can't


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pretty sure Darth made fun of you for saying you were at a high normal elo all the time.
> 
> Why would I be jealous? I don't care much for mentors, I prefer to get better on my own.
> 
> And yes, only I can mention my diamond friends, you can't



He didn't bitch about it over and over though

Then that's your own thing, we don't just go "let's just get over this shit". He is not my professional teacher or something.

OOH, SORRY THEN


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

I FORGIVE YOU, BUT REMEMBER IT FOR THE FUTURE.


----------



## Santí (Feb 16, 2013)

LoL Thread, stahp rising my post count.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

Thread is OP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2013)

post counts r kewl


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> if i truly cared what other people thought id have killed myself by now surely
> 
> theres only one person that matters to me:
> 
> me



Bitch please. I was referring to my Akali comment. I rarely play with you to actually make that judgement anyways lol

Triforce fiora works?

I have a couple of platinum and diamand friends as well but i don't talk about them here much cause it doesn't mean much. Idgaf. Although right now they say challengers is broken cause he was at Diamond 1 but dropped to three because of the top 50 gap. There's not really any incentive to play after One i suppose?

Meh I don't know. I could be duoing with my higher elo friends. Instead i duo with 4n..

Whats wrong with me D:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2013)

what was ur akali comment

and yea triforce fiora works

she even scales off ap on riposte

but basically the reasoning is she can string her abilities well to proc sheen and her first hit of her ult as an on-hit can be sheen affected which makes it hit pretty hard


----------



## Savior (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow I guess Thresh is better than I thought. This guy on my team started 1-5 yet at the end of the game he had 150 more cs than anyone else and was owning everyone.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> what was ur akali comment
> 
> and yea triforce fiora works
> 
> ...



Nyjacky - "Akali is going to be OP again"

@Savior: ADC Thresh?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2013)

akali is already op though 

tho now u can play with the runes a lot more

but it doesnt change her fundamentals


----------



## Shozan (Feb 16, 2013)

ADC Thresh solo top owns!


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2013)

Nocturne has AP scalings on his E, doesn't mean TF is good for him


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Nocturne has AP scalings on his E, doesn't mean TF is good for him



And yet I see people build it on him as well.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> And yet I see people build it on him as well.



Were those people Phreak smurfs?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Were those people Phreak smurfs?



"It has everything, slow, atk speed, on hit effects. Why _not_ build it on Nocturne?"

Tons of Damage. Hue.


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

na ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get on please


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2013)

Just got basically a free win in Ranked. We were losing with 6-13. But their Ryze died in our jungle, and their Ezreal immediately raged in all chat about throwing and how Ryze sucked. Then, Ryze started trolling and giving us kills because of Ezreal's abuse. 

Yup. Also our MF was 0-5 but she was 210 farm when Ezreal was 169. Got to love solo que ranked in Silver Tier (I've just been duoing with Bronze/Silver players.) There's a lesson somewhere. Raging doesn't help? I don't know. 

Edit: I'm on Ace. Wtf.


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

that's why you don't qq
people are emotionally unstable


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> "It has everything, slow, atk speed, on hit effects. Why _not_ build it on Nocturne?"
> 
> Tons of Damage. Hue.



Cause the sheen effect is wasted. It costs a shit load, and junglers don't have a huge income.

I know he is labeled as an Assasin but other assasins have stealth, escapes and such (Talon, Zed, Kha Zix), while he is an all in champion with no escapes. IMO using Mallet for peeling is much better, at least in my opinion. 

Plus, he is squishy, and the 250 HP from TF doesn't really help that much. Unless your top laner is someone like Malphite, he is gonna suck come mid/late game (Unless he is grossly overfed and he has a defensive item along with TF)

I might consider testing it out though in games where i get really fed, because he does put the AS and Crit better than other TF users, but having already built it like once or twice, i find it quite ineffective.


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

today i learned two things

1. eg has the most boring shit fucked play style you'll ever see. 6 kills 40 minutes? fuck that i'd rather slice my scrotum in half

2. na ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, fuck Ace.

''Nah gonna go sleep instead''

What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

actually
im gonna go play with irl friends
girls too op.


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

actually nevermind na ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) also applies too women


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol fuck you dude.

Stop complaining that people won't play when you're just as bad.
I'm on literally all day but I'm usually the only one even up for playing.


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

sorry if i don't want to play with only two people.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

Then stop crying that people won't play.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Cause the sheen effect is wasted. It costs a shit load, and junglers don't have a huge income.
> 
> I know he is labeled as an Assasin but other assasins have stealth, escapes and such (Talon, Zed, Kha Zix), while he is an all in champion with no escapes. IMO using Mallet for peeling is much better, at least in my opinion.
> 
> ...



Didn't you want to try Nocturne top lol 

How did that go?


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

who's crying?


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

how am i qqing. adrian was lagging so i reinvited. only two people came so i was like whatever don't feel like playing with only two people. you then said to play ranked and i said i don't give enough fucks to play ranked to which you then told me i was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because i was gonna go take a nap.




> RustyLax (5:19): lol
> mad
> SO THAT'S A NO TO RANKED DUO?
> Elgalil (5:21): usually im down for ranked
> ...




im qqing? then there's this elitist shit about reading being better than sleeping. oh lord.


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

also adrian get your cuban internet fixed.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

αce said:


> how am i qqing. adrian was lagging so i reinvited. only two people came so i was like whatever don't feel like playing with only two people. you then said to play ranked and i said i don't give enough fucks to play ranked to which you then told me i was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because i was gonna go take a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your QQing is on the forums, calling NA players ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because they won't play with you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2013)

l0l            .


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

i call everyone a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so what's your point?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2013)

why do u guys get baited by vae so easily |:


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

αce said:


> i call everyone a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so what's your point?



I'm always an elitist so what's your point with calling it out?


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

topic diversion

the elitist material was simply me adding on to your faggotry. although i suppose i shouldn't call anyone elitist as that's hypocritical. i wrote the fucking book on elitism you peasant.


----------



## αce (Feb 16, 2013)

> why do u guys get baited by vae so easily |:



good question
^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) be faggoting.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Didn't you want to try Nocturne top lol
> 
> How did that go?



I did for a little while and generally had success with it, but it's true that he is quite mana hungry - early on at least.

But, yeah. IDK man. You need to wait until level 11 for the lower CD on Ulti and the CD from brutalizer (at least) to gank, otherwise you'll be forced to play passively top lane for 3 minutes or so, which sucks dick.

Although Noc vs Olaf is hilarious, blocking true damage and all.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 16, 2013)

αce said:


> also adrian get your cuban internet fixed.



Already on the prowl for a sugar daddy to buy me xfinity. And Imperial Lux. :33



			
				Vae said:
			
		

> You're as bad as Adrian



Eat a steamy AIDSy turd, you Jew.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Already on the prowl for a sugar daddy to buy me xfinity. And Imperial Lux. :33
> 
> 
> 
> Eat a steamy AIDSy turd, you Jew.



Why you so mad, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Stein (Feb 16, 2013)

> * Shatter no longer gives a flat 10-30 armor aura, instead radiating X% of Taric's armor to allies.
> * Shatter has an armor scaling damage ratio.
> * *Taric's passive changed to deal X% of his maximum mana as bonus damage.*



Wut.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

SoulDeku said:


> Wut.



They changed his passive from giving mana to doing damage based on his max mana.

I think.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 16, 2013)

GOOD CAUSE HIS PREVIOUS PASSIVE SUCKED DICK. 



			
				Gogeta said:
			
		

> I did for a little while and generally had success with it, but it's true that he is quite mana hungry - early on at least.
> 
> But, yeah. IDK man. You need to wait until level 11 for the lower CD on Ulti and the CD from brutalizer (at least) to gank, otherwise you'll be forced to play passively top lane for 3 minutes or so, which sucks dick.
> 
> Although Noc vs Olaf is hilarious, blocking true damage and all.



I forgot he is mana hungry. That blows though, I see it working out but I think he's suited better in the jungle. Should try Shyvana top, I know someone who does that whenever he has to go top. Usually wins lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I forgot he is mana hungry. That blows though, I see it working out but I think he's suited better in the jungle. Should try Shyvana top, I know someone who does that whenever he has to go top. Usually wins lol.



I've seen Shyvana tops, i even played Shyvana top lane but it just has too many drawbacks. She has no harass or poke. She is weak to true damage.

Her gap closer pushes the wave and can be countered by slows.

She is a pretty good duelist early on though.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2013)

Foreign has always wanted to play with a high elo player.

Every time I play with my mate, Foreign is AFK.

G fucking G.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 16, 2013)

This is from the forums, i chuckled...



> This morning Riot Games Community Coordinator David Turley also known as "Phreak" in the League of Legends community died after being pummeled by a 6 ton elephant on a vacation to Africa. Police arrived to the scene at 8:27 am where Phreak was spotted lying in the dense African jungle next to Riot's Lead Champion Designer Morello, who was holding Phreaks hand tightly, weeping as he knew his dear friends life would soon be over. As police closed in on the scene, they could hear the man mutter three last words to Morello before he passed away... "I...Can't...Jungle." Phreak lie on the cold hard ground, solid as a rock. He was taken to the hospital shortly after and was given a thorough autopsy. He was said to have suffered tons of damage.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 17, 2013)

Had time to kill in class (it was either this or fall asleep and get kicked out), so I made a list of teh most secksy champs.

Wimminz:

1. Queen Ashe
2. Victorious Janna
3. Blood Moon Akali
4. Sona (dat new splash)
5. Miss Fortune
6. Royal Guard Fiora
7. Valkyrie Leona
8. Sivir
9. Divine Soraka
10. Steel Legion Lux (by virtue of pretty face)

Menz (this was a lot harder; fuck you Riot):

1. Rugged Garen
2. Taric
3. Imperial Xin Zhao
4. Nottingham Ezreal
5. Victorious Jarvan IV
6. Debonair Jayce
7. Talon
8. Shadow Prince Malzahar
9. High Noon Twisted Fate
10. Muay Thai Lee Sin

The last four of the men I just kinda threw in because I needed ten.

more hot menz roit pls


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> so I made a list of teh most secksy champs.
> 
> 1. Rugged Garen


----------



## Maerala (Feb 17, 2013)

wat

Are Garen and MF pimping out Emumu and Cottontail Teemo?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2013)

They're Garen's pets.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2013)

Bring back the old Sona art.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2013)

most of you guys play on NA right?


----------



## Maerala (Feb 17, 2013)

Actually a few of the peeps here have their main accounts on EU West and some of those who don't have smurfs there, but I think most of us do play mostly NA. 

I know WAD's main is on EUW and Ace has like a level four smurf there. I almost made one too but then I ended up accidentally uninstalling League. gg


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2013)

yeah i tried smurfing on NA, but my isp is bad, so can't play with 150ping


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 17, 2013)

We don't want you noobs on EUW


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2013)

Muk said:


> yeah i tried smurfing on NA, but my isp is bad, so can't play with 150ping



Lol, serious?

I never had any issue with my 170+ ping on NA, it only gets annoying when it goes over 200.

I have a friends acc on EUW though that I sometimes use.
Doesn't have any skins or anything though, nor champs I like


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2013)

Played a game with Foreign.

We get matched with an MF top that has 85 wins and a Janna support with 19, 1k AI wins apparently.

What the fuck did we do to deserve this.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 17, 2013)

its sunday morning

not a lot of people online

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sansa (Feb 17, 2013)

Nunu jungle too stronk.

I had like 5k hp by the end of the game


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2013)

I wanna try out Rammus so bad.

GAWD DAMN IT.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2013)

Support Lux OP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2013)

good man builds AP on his support


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2013)

We needed the damage.

Cait didn't even build any proper damage at first, she rushed Statikk Shiv.
Anyway, I tried to not take as many kills as possible, worked out well.

I'm not the kind of shitty Support Lux that saves ult to finish off people, I use it at the start.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2013)

i hate kassa noobs
and i hate people that are afk
lost promo from scrubs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2013)

taking the kills with lux sup is what its all about tho

u take the farm

i take the kills

fair deal


----------



## Guiness (Feb 17, 2013)

seen WAD 1v2 a Draven-Leona bot lane already the adc d/c'd for about 10 minutes as Zyra.

And he won.

All that practice being a scumbag support finally coming through, huehuehue.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2013)

lol lux support is totally op
i took the wrong runes (accidentally took my ad runes with me)

still pwned bitches


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2013)

Support Fiddle is awesome.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2013)

that gauntlet item real nice for fiddle


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2013)

''I'm basically god right now'' -HotshotGG 2013


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> that gauntlet item real nice for fiddle



What really lol?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2013)

i mean armguards

why the fuck do i keep calling it gauntlet


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2013)

Because armguards and gauntlets are similar looking, or at least worn in the same-ish area.

The passive is pretty nice, especially laning v AD champs.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Feb 17, 2013)

thresh is pretty fun to play with


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2013)

WAD and Vae OP?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2013)

i take no credit for that shit

akali op as fuck


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2013)

I take 140% credit.

Varus not OP.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 17, 2013)

You guys should ranked 5s


----------



## Sansa (Feb 17, 2013)

Amumu ranked jungle too stronk.

They let me get on amumu and they got punished for it lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Feb 17, 2013)

that was a legit play from shushei

did they win?

also, thresh so fun. can't believe it. i thought he was boring but damn, im impressed.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 17, 2013)

Goddamnit, inb4 the only mid I know how to play gets nerfed to shit.

Time to bring Orianna out of the backburner.

But seriously, they were at full health, wat.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 17, 2013)

Gonna get Cho'Gath.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 17, 2013)

Sad wolves... Gambit Gaming vs Wolves, it was 2-13 but they still lost. They looked depressed afterwards too.

Glad Gambit won though.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Feb 17, 2013)

lux passive op


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2013)

6 5 man premades today.

Was fun, you guize.

Especially that last game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2013)

lux is not gonna get nerfed

she's the worst champ in the game

if u believe in sajinology that is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2013)

giants picks ashe/tf

GO GIANTS

fuck wolves


----------



## Guiness (Feb 17, 2013)

wut is sajinology?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2013)

this ashe sucks smh


----------



## Guiness (Feb 17, 2013)

also, ap tryndamere is some shit -_-'

very, very annoying to deal with

damn you pitotrek1997, damn you


----------



## Sansa (Feb 17, 2013)

How can you play AP trynd...

All of his attacks do AD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2013)

not his spin

and his heal scales off AP


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How can you play AP trynd...
> 
> All of his attacks do AD.



His attacks might do AD damage but they scale off AP.

That's why you build AP and get a Last Whisper for the armor pen.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 17, 2013)

Do Lux's spells trigger Illumination? I thought it was just her basic attacks. ;_;


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 17, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Do Lux's spells trigger Illumination? I thought it was just her basic attacks. ;_;


Her ultimate triggers it and places another mark.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2013)

Irelia OP as fuck.

I went 1-3 in lane, then became 3-4, and ended with 14-8-16.

The plays by me and Akali. The jukes. The comebacks. We won 4 vs 5. LolReplay was thankfully on and recording. MAX CD ON IRELIA. YOU ARE NOT GETTING AWAY.

ARGH


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2013)

If you think Irelia is OP now, should've tried her in Season 2.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh, i used to main her back then, having like 100 matches, but i got bored of her.

I believe some of the item changes and Zephyr helped her a lot - too bad AS items in general got nerfed. I dunno man.
And CD is so awesome on her. 3.6 sec CD and a 2 sec slow/stun like every 5 seconds. 30 second Ulti. Good thing our mid was Akali so i could take all blues, they really helped a lot.


----------



## Darth (Feb 17, 2013)

That's it, I'm done with 3v3's. Fuck that map.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2013)

gg lost an akali game

honestly

ban kayle


----------



## αce (Feb 17, 2013)

> That's it, I'm done with 3v3's. Fuck that map.


yes
yes
you've learned


----------



## αce (Feb 17, 2013)

ap trynd still does a shit load of physical damage as well. he's just stupid
that spin does so much and the heals. :sanji

he fell off hard by the end though his team carried.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 17, 2013)

I just won about seven ranked games in a row o.o 

Dammit WAD, you're in EU >_>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2013)

lost 4 in a row


----------



## Sansa (Feb 17, 2013)

Dat first game as Cho'Gath win


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 17, 2013)

ace y u ignore me

i want to play


----------



## αce (Feb 17, 2013)

irl friends
i usually play with them past 8 cuz they all have co-op programs that started in february


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 17, 2013)

ur a hater


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 17, 2013)

so i just played a game where i was kass and 5 of us were attacking the nexus. 5 seconds before enemy team was about to spawn 4 of them decided to ditch me. nexus was less than half hp. i tried my best to end it but with all 5 of them up i died. i asked them why they did that, they said they wanted to play a little bit longer. so i told them cya, sold all my items, spammed wards in the base and went afk. fuck all you who don't end games when it's a done deal.


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2013)

Why is Swain hardly played in Championship games?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> so i just played a game where i was kass and 5 of us were attacking the nexus. 5 seconds before enemy team was about to spawn 4 of them decided to ditch me. nexus was less than half hp. i tried my best to end it but with all 5 of them up i died. i asked them why they did that, they said they wanted to play a little bit longer. so i told them cya, sold all my items, spammed wards in the base and went afk. fuck all you who don't end games when it's a done deal.



You would never enjoy games with the NF crew.

Yesterday we had a sure win but I made the team back off so I could enjoy my 18-5 ADC Jayce a bit more


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why is Swain hardly played in Championship games?



Different servers have different picks mang.

Like I heard EU barely bans kat and Brazilians play the shit out of Morde.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

why would you ban kat


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Different servers have different picks mang.
> 
> Like I heard *EU barely bans kat* and Brazilians play the shit out of Morde.



No one above 900 elo bans Kat, and everyone should play the shit out of Morde, there is no team comp where Morde isn't an okay pick.

Morde is super scumbag.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2013)

She's 100% banned in ranked.

So is Blitz, Amumu, and Darius.

I don't see why you would ban her other than if you can't play against her.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

αce said:


> why would you ban kat



Because Jiyeon is shit terrible at this game.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

i've never seen a kat banned in ranked.

blitz, amumu yes. but that's reasonable. one blitz hook can win a game and mummy can cc an entire team.

darius sometimes. not as much as khazix lately.


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> She's 100% banned in ranked.
> 
> So is Blitz, Amumu, and Darius.
> 
> I don't see why you would ban her other than if you can't play against her.





			
				Me said:
			
		

> No one above 900 elo bans Kat



**


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

αce said:


> i've never seen a kat banned in ranked.
> 
> blitz, amumu yes. but that's reasonable. one blitz hook can win a game and mummy can cc an entire team.
> 
> darius sometimes. not as much as khazix lately.



You're not Bronze League


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh, Bronze, that explains everything.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 18, 2013)

Um what? LOL. What elo bans Katarina?

The 100% bans are - Blitz, Amumu, Elise, Shen, Malph, Khazik (or some other champion). I've been playing ranked all weekend, I have yet to see a Katarina ban.

Darius what? ....

Hell, I've been duoing with 4N (Bronze tier) and no one bans Kat.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2013)

I got like, 89 league points today, didn't play for another 3 hours, and then I'm down to 56 league points?

Bullshit.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 18, 2013)

mindset of katarina's at my elo?

dive into enemy team and hope for the best


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2013)

People make the most trivial bans at bronze league.

They ban Kat and Darius every match as if Kat and Darius are that difficult.

Then again, no one plays unconventional champions like Swain or Viktor, so you can pretty much guess who you're laning against.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

katarina 101
i liked old kat to be honest. she just got fucked by cc though.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

This guy on skype lost an argument with an english person.

His response. 
[06:22:19] NWS: Monty python is not funny at all 
[06:22:33] NWS: you british ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) don't know comedy

My response.

[06:22:44] Vae: LOL
[06:22:46] Vae: KILL YOURSELF


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2013)

Also, it seems everytime and Akali is being played, they steam roll the entire enemy team after 6.

I tell them to pink their lanes mind you, but no one listens and they end up getting buttfucked for it.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Who says Monty Python sucks.

Like seriously.

What the fuck.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

never seen so can't say.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

αce said:


> never seen so can't say.



Kill yourself.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 18, 2013)

monty python is great

except for the homos that quote the holy grail every chance they get


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> monty python is great
> 
> except for the homos that quote the holy grail every chance they get



Basically, he's great, the fans, not so much.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

> Kill yourself.


i'm immortal though.
kind of a problem.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 18, 2013)

pretty much that


----------



## Maerala (Feb 18, 2013)

I used to be really scared of Katarina in my early days because I would often see one Shunpo into a cluster of the enemy team, press R and get a triple kill in two seconds, and she would wreck me 100% of the time when I started learning mid, to the point where if I saw her in draft I'd dodge.

Now I _hope_ I lane against her. 

Post-6 Akali not so much.  Also Vlad. I keep getting rickrolled by Vlads. Transfusion too stronk.

halp


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

Fuck Vlad and Ryze, these guys are still terror against my Akali.

I usually laugh at Ryze when I play my Syndra, though.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Lol, went 1-4 in lane as MF but had 80 CS over the enemy ADC.

Tristana was horrible, she only got kills on me because Lulu used her ult perfectly to interrupt mine.

We won the game though, MF ults too stronk.

Also had 230 MS the entire game, the delay was killing me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Fuck Vlad and Ryze, these guys are still terror against my Akali.
> 
> I usually laugh at Ryze when I play my Syndra, though.



why does vlad give u problems as akali?


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

It's hard to harass him/chunk him down to assassinate him with his sustain and healing, and by the time you do get him low enough you've taken some damage as well, then he just ulti's and pools.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

levels 1-5 are kinda tough but with a heavy pots start u can easily heal through all the harass he'll deal on you

not to mention his Q is on an extremely long CD early levels so u can even zone him through use of ur shround and E to trigger Q procs

once ur level 6 and have 3 charges its a no brainer u can all-in anytime u have ignite so he cant keep himself alive with heals

he will not win a damage trade at any time

pooling is detrimental to vlad since he has to sacrifice hp for it and is ultimately pointless since pool is an escape mechanism and there is no escape from a rampaging akali


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

It's also a stupidly effective tower diving mechanism to assure that his ulti will finish you


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't think I've ever lost a lane against a Vlad player.

He's really easy to beat early game, you just have to be aggressive.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

thing about vlad is he has no burst

the way he works is he's intended to wear an opponent down through his sustained healing and sustained DPS

for him to truly be effective in a fight he needs at least 10 seconds of combat time which includes not only the time before, during, and after his ult ticks, but ramping up tides of blood to max damage

not to mention there is much more room for outplay with akalis shroud than vlads pool in the matchup, for instance shrouding after he ults will deny him any chance to charge that damage with his Q and be resorted to using only E which will significantly reduce his total damage output onto her


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't think I remember losing a lane against Vlad too. Hm. I've also lost lanes as Vlad but win games because ult is too op.

Anyways, just had a ranked game where it was 4-16. They got two barons and all the dragons. Every lane basically lost, (I've never gotten camped so hard top lane in my life. Duo Top/Jungler -_- was kind of obvious).

Yet we won, purely through split pushing (I would always split off getting top while Draven splits off getting bottom) and them throwing by diving us over and over again. (Team comp, ours: Lux, Jarvan, Riven, Thresh, Draven. VS. Pantheon, Xin Zhao, Kennen, Miss Fortune, and Karma).  

Really, not sure how we won that. Everyone thought we were going to lose but we still made our game plan and executed it.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, fuck, I was on the train on my way to work when I suddenly start getting a headache and sweating like a pig.

GG winter op


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Played Jungle Zed in ranked.

Nunu and Singed both blamed me for their lost lanes, but I ended up carrying them through mid game, long enough for us to get to late game and crap on the enemy team.

Bitches please.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

What the fuck, get this dude named Nolja who asks for Jungle then links.



Wtf.

I doubt that's him.


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2013)

I somehow doubt that it was him.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 18, 2013)

I really dislike being support.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> I somehow doubt that it was him.



It wasn't, he was terrible.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 18, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I really dislike being support.



Especially in ranked, especially in ranked.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 18, 2013)

Every Teemo I come across in solo q does terribly and behave like whiny bitches.

Its clear that champ is cursed.

And still people play him.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 18, 2013)

That's why I ban him often.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 18, 2013)

I've lost lanes to Vlad before. >.> Beating him isn't always easy if you're melee and don't manage to destroy him early.

Kind of an ultimate mediocrity champ for me though, I never feed or carry in pretty much any game I play him regardless of other players' skill level. Feels like I'm playing a 50-50 lottery every time


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Ranked is legit pissing me off.

I go even in lane against MF Lulu as Varus Taric. Game ends with her 9-0 and me 2-2.

I get shit from the Vlad who gets caught and dies 4 times, the Vi who initiates a 4v5 with her ult when I'm top defending against a massive creep wave.

Then, Renekton says, and I quote. ''You have to ignore Maokai, you gotta flash into their team if you must, but MF and Ryze needs to die''

What is this, I don't even...


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2013)

Vlad is my secret weapon. 

Lose lane, feed lots, still somehow manage to win game.

It never fails


----------



## Guiness (Feb 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Then, Renekton says, and I quote. ''You have to ignore Maokai, you gotta flash into their team if you must, but MF and Ryze needs to die''



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

 

funniest thing I read all morning XD

What elo was that Renekton? Fckin' Bronze 6? 

He is freakin' Renekton. He is supposed to peel for you. And he wants a _Varus _to do that?

dis game. so hard to be the nice guy when ppl spout shit like that.


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2013)

4N said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arent u like bronze 2? 

this guy...talking shit about silvers when hes still bronze...


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> arent u like bronze 2?
> 
> this guy...talking shit about silvers when hes still bronze...



It's okay cause Renekton was worse than Kyle.


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2013)

Kyle is best Janna NA pro support np


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

im getting my lp back today np

fuck yesterdays abomination


----------



## Guiness (Feb 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> arent u like bronze 2?
> 
> this guy...talking shit about silvers when hes still bronze...



when a renekton can say that about a varus, it makes no difference whether you are silver or bronze. that was a legitimately, stupid thing that he said.

and thats not shit talking; thats being real.



Vae said:


> It's okay cause Renekton was worse than Kyle.



even i knew that. 



Darth said:


> Kyle is best Janna NA pro support np



i carry harder with my janna than you do with vlad np 



WAD said:


> im getting my lp back today np
> 
> fuck yesterdays abomination



best of luck mate.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 18, 2013)

Played 2 ranked matches earlier. Lost all 2 mainly to people being so negative and it was especially frustrating when I was the only one trying. (they become discouraged so easily after a kill or two. -_-) Had to take a break because I didn't want to go on tilt again and suffer another spiral of losses, especially since I was jungling(and new to the role still) this time around and thats probably the most mental intensive role.

Watched some DanDinh stream where he went yolo heimer and talked about working out and getting girls which was hilarious as shit. It cheered me up greatly so I tried again at ranked.

Champ Select wasn't too smooth. Had a dude who was 4th pick who claimed he could only top or go mid. Our last pick was a bro though and went support instead even though he wanted mid. Our mid laner then went heal/flash Cho'Gath which made me really skeptical.

Anyway, determined to not be negative despite my misgivings, I did my best to be positive. Our Cait got FBed and she immediately insulted our Taric as if it was his fault that happened. Tried telling her to calm down but she wanted to be a prick so it was w/e. Ganked Garen top because Riven started boots+3 pots. Burned her flash the first time. Got her the second time. Ganked mid, burned her flash but Cho'Gath was doing pretty well regardless so I went to bot where our Cait was still being a bitch. By time I got there she already died but I managed to clean up because our Taric was legit as hell.

got objectives when we can and won most of our teamfights. Had good ward coverage for the most part. in the end it was a surrender and we won pretty comfortably. 

got honored from 3 of my team and I went out of my way to thank the Taric especially because his decision to go support is what won us the game. I added him, gave him my gratitude then deleted him lol. (not gonna play with him again. i just play with my some long time friends of mine and NF group for the most part).

so yeah, it was satisfying to see that being positive helped somewhat. i looked up our top lane and saw he was still seeding and only had 154 normal wins. 0_0 

but yeah, at least sometimes being a nice guy pays off.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2013)

would much rather play support than adc in ranked. Last hitting when the lane brushes are not warded is not fun. At least when you're support you can make plays.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

Vlad top and mid needs to be differentiated

Vlad loses to pretty much every bruiser top other than Malphite, Singed and Shen (Might be missing some). If you want to stomp Vlad top pick Riven. Or even better, pick Fizz, who does that job 10x better than Riven. 

But mid lane vlad is different and really only loses to Leblanc because of that silence+burst combo. He does poorly against someone like Ryze but you can still manage to farm effectively. Leblanc just eats your face. So yeah, don't first pick Vlad top because if the other team is competent you are going to get fucked. Only pick it if you know you can safely farm or if you can just flat out beat someone. Mid lane vlad does fairly well against conventional picks like Ahri, Lux, Anivia, Ori etc. so I always find that to be better in solo q. 


My win rate with Vlad last season was like 72% on 30 games. Something like that. Not on client right now. 
Oh and build Sunfire Cape on Vlad.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh how could I forget...Swain destroys Vladimir. It's not even fair. Anyone with a silence that can be spammed too. Can't think of many. Soraka probably can beat Vladimir mid. Well as long as she has mana regen runes and gets a blue.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2013)

I assume Vlad would do well in just about any farm lane, considering how well he scales, also does pretty decent against Darius - though I think it might be more of a skill match up.


I played Tryn vs Vlad the other day, wasn't very fun. I managed to make it a farm fest and hopefully I was gonna take over mid game, but my Jungler fed that game ;o.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah you don't want to let Vlad farm. Once he gets 2-3 points in Q with spellvamp he can just sit in lane forever untouched. Don't let him or he's going to roll your face. Also, Vlad _can_ beat Darius, but you'd have to play it right. If he hooks you once, you're gonna have to pool and lose a lot of hp in the process. Then he's just going to zone you if he's playing properly.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 18, 2013)

αce said:


> Vlad loses to pretty much every bruiser top other than Malphite, Singed and Shen (Might be missing some).



You can't possibly be serious. He is actually a really safe pick and doesn't lose to almost anyone in top lane if played correctly. I'd say playing him in mid lane is harder if anything.

Darius I absolutely hate as Vlad though. You win if you play perfectly and snowball easily if you get ahead but if he pulls you once, you're essentially dead. Swain beats Vlad but I wouldn't say he destroys him completely, Soraka... no. Just no.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Sajin said:


> *You can't possibly be serious. He is actually a really safe pick and doesn't lose to almost anyone in top lane if played correctly. I'd say playing him in mid lane is harder if anything.*
> 
> Darius I absolutely hate as Vlad though. You win if you play perfectly and snowball easily if you get ahead but if he pulls you once, you're essentially dead. Swain beats Vlad but I wouldn't say he destroys him completely, Soraka... no. Just no.



...Wut? He's great mid lane because it's very difficult to get a successful gank off on him, he's slippery as fuck in that short lane. In top, not so much. You get ganked as Vlad in top and you're usually fucked.

Top is a harsh lane for Vlad because any bruiser that he faces just has to go aggressive early and they will crap on him for the rest of the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

vlad is a pick for team comps not for lanes

i dont know why hes missing from all these wombo combo teams when he rapes on them


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

> You can't possibly be serious. He is actually a really safe pick and * doesn't lose to almost anyone in top lane if played correctly*. I'd say  playing him in mid lane is harder if anything.


If you first pick Vladimir and they pick *Zhao*, Wukong, *Elise, Fizz, Garen, Irelia, Jax,* Kayle, Lee Sin, Olaf, *Renekton, Riven, Rumble, Swain, *Teemo, and of course, did I mention, Fizz? - chances are you are pretty much fucked. Especially if they have a competent jungler. You can lane against cho, Nasus or anyone that farms for the majority of laning phase.

I bolded the ones where you simply get face rolled. 



Mid Lane vlad does better against the conventional picks that I listed. People pick things like Orianna, Anivia, TF, Ahri, Lux etc. You can just farm all day long and ganks are almost really hard due to pool. Top lane is so long that if your lane gets frozen you pretty much can't farm because if you overextend pool is not saving you. 




> Darius I absolutely hate as Vlad though. You win if you play perfectly  and snowball easily if you get ahead but if he pulls you once, you're  essentially dead. Swain beats Vlad but I wouldn't say he destroys him  completely, Soraka... no. Just no.


Yup. Darius pull op.
Soraka? Okay maybe not but still it'd be annoying.
Also Swain eats Vladimir. Along with Leblanc that is just not fair. It's akin to rape imo.




> vlad is a pick for team comps not for lanes



Dont' expect to win lane as Vlad pretty much. Unless it's Malphite. Or Shen. Also, yeah, Vladimir ult is op as tits. If you can get past laning phase with no deaths and decent farm you did your job. If you _win_ laning phase and have kills I don't see how you lost the game...


----------



## Sajin (Feb 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> ...Wut? He's great mid lane because it's very difficult to get a successful gank off on him, he's slippery as fuck in that short lane. In top, not so much. You get ganked as Vlad in top and you're usually fucked.
> 
> Top is a harsh lane for Vlad because any bruiser that he faces just has to go aggressive early and they will crap on him for the rest of the game.



Vlad isn't that easy to gank in top lane either, especially with heal, and especially if bruiser goes aggressive on him early 

And he has favorable matchups vs most bruisers, even in early game, so I really don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

Now that I think about it Cassiopeia probably shits on Vlad too. As does Morde probably. But the latter is fucked if he gets ganked.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 18, 2013)

αce said:


> If you first pick Vladimir and they pick *Zhao*, Wukong, *Elise, Fizz, Garen, Irelia, Jax,* Kayle, Lee Sin, Olaf, *Renekton, Riven, Rumble, Swain, *Teemo, and of course, did I mention, Fizz? - chances are you are pretty much fucked. Especially if they have a competent jungler. You can lane against cho, Nasus or anyone that farms for the majority of laning phase.
> 
> I bolded the ones where you simply get face rolled.



I'd gladly Vlad against Garen, Irelia, Kayle, Olaf, Renekton, Rumble, Teemo and probably even Fizz.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

WHO RUNS HEAL ON VLAD?
BE A MAN


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Vlad isn't that easy to gank in top lane either, especially with heal, and especially if bruiser goes aggressive on him early
> 
> And he has favorable matchups vs most bruisers, even in early game, so I really don't know what you're talking about.



Yeah, no.

You're obviously clueless about how top lane Vlad works out, I don't know what you're on about.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

> I'd gladly Vlad against Garen, Irelia, Kayle, Olaf, Renekton, Rumble, Teemo and probably even Fizz.



Garen vs Vlad.
Fair match up.

And no Fizz is ultimate Vlad counter top lane. He just presses w, runs into your face, 3 auto attacks and you lost most your hp and it reduces healing effects so by the time he hits you with q and applies his on hit DOT, your Q won't heal you for shit until the DOT is done. And by then you already lost more than your Q can regen. Then he does it again in about 5 seconds. All while not pushing the lane because he can just E out.

Yeah Fish eats Vampire.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

i beat xin zhaos as vlad

i am awesome


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh and btw if you run heal against Swain have fucking fun son.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Ace you got EUW acc?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> You're obviously clueless about how top lane Vlad works out, I don't know what you're on about.



I have a pretty good winrate with Vlad in ranked so I'm pretty sure I do. I'd offer 1v1 but we're on different servers


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I have a pretty good winrate with Vlad in ranked so I'm pretty sure I do. I'd offer 1v1 but we're on different servers



Because 1v1 = Skill comparison, right?

No, it shows mechanical skills only.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 18, 2013)

1v1 me WAD

LETS SEE WHO IS THE BETTER UCHIHA FAN

MY PAIN AND ANGER IS GREATER THAN YOURS

i would win by sheer virtue of being bronze scrub.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because 1v1 = Skill comparison, right?
> 
> No, it shows mechanical skills only.



Wait wait wait. Let me get something clear here. By skill you mean general skill, as in decision making in general? What do you mean under "mechanical skills"?

I am really lost here.


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

EU West account, btw.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 18, 2013)

Top lane Vlad blows.

Better off Mid now.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 18, 2013)

You watch Vampire DIaries too, Santi? <3

And I played with Akali.

Went 0/6/0

Fck that champ. Can suck a dick. Only hamsters play such a stupid champ.

/whatreallyhappenedwasthatherultrequireshertogoallinandididn'twanttosoigotrapedprettymuch


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 18, 2013)

H-hybrid TF?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

u guys are crazy 

top lane vlad is and always will be better top against melee than mages mid in most instances


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

4N said:


> You watch Vampire DIaries too, Santi? <3
> 
> And I played with Akali.
> 
> ...



What the fuck is Vampire Diaries? Sounds gay as fuck.

Also lol, classic foreign.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 18, 2013)

Sant? said:


> What the fuck is Vampire Diaries? Sounds gay as fuck.
> 
> Also lol, classic foreign.



wait wut

u don't know what vampire diaries is?

dis guy :sanji

also, fck u. akali is a gay champ. should be deleted imo.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> u guys are crazy
> 
> top lane vlad is and always will be better top against melee than mages mid in most instances





			
				WAD said:
			
		

> vlad is a pick for team comps not for lanes



He's not that strong in lane to be honest. He can poke, but he loses to a lot of top laners with gap closers and burst. He honestly needs that early revolver to sustain well in lane. But he is a situational pick. Not a safe pick. He's great for team comps no doubt, just not for laning phase.

I still prefer him mid over top lane.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 18, 2013)

first time playing with the little fuck and this:



really Riot? really?


even when i had Garen rune page, masteries and had flash and exhaust as spells.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

4N said:


> wait wut
> 
> u don't know what vampire diaries is?
> 
> ...



I know what it is, but I don't watch it cause I avoid gay shit.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 18, 2013)

COME AT ME BRO



Until I finish my crit carry runes and support runes, I'll begin ranked for the first time.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 18, 2013)

RIP    SANTI


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 18, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> COME AT ME BRO
> 
> 
> 
> Until I finish my crit carry runes and support runes, I'll begin ranked for the first time.



You recently hit 30? I'd advise you not to enter ranked until you've gotten a bit more experience at level 30.

I made that mistake and I still regret it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> He's not that strong in lane to be honest. He can poke, but he loses to a lot of top laners with gap closers and burst. He honestly needs that early revolver to sustain well in lane. But he is a situational pick. Not a safe pick. He's great for team comps no doubt, just not for laning phase.
> 
> I still prefer him mid over top lane.



i guess thats preference 

but overall more champs give him trouble mid than top in my opinion

also on an unrelated note

im going to start running 2 or 3 crit runes for my AD page

sajin had 1

just 1

on xin and he fucking fisted my rumble in a level 1 trade gg q crit

but im an unlucky guy so i might need an extra or 2


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> You recently hit 30? I'd advise you not to enter ranked until you've gotten a bit more experience at level 30.
> 
> I made that mistake and I still regret it.



I hit 30 over a year ago, mainly been playing proving grounds for mechanics, now I just need to practice last hitting better in normal summoners rift. It doesn't help when you have Gragas support using barrels on the creeps or Sona auto attacking/q'ing them *sigh*.


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

4N said:


> wait wut
> 
> u don't know what vampire diaries is?
> 
> ...



No, go talk about your Twilight elsewhere. 

Also, Akali is a man champion. You should play singed, since running is what you're best at 



Gogeta said:


> RIP    SANTI



I ain't dead, I'm drinking some purple drank.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> I know what it is, but I don't watch it cause I avoid gay shit.



shut up. i didn't ask you. 

vampire diaries isn't gay.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 18, 2013)

Sant? said:


> No, go talk about your twilight elsewhere.
> 
> Also, Akali is a man champion. You should play singed, since running is what you're best at



wat? vampire diaries is anything but twilight. y the hate? its an emotionally touching show without the severe cringe. its awesome.

plus ian somalhader and nina dobrev are pretty damn sexy.

you should watch it.

and fck singed.


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

Foreign, what you're best at is going in, then immediately backing out.

That's exactly what you're _supposed_ to do with Singed.

>Run in
>Flip carry
>Run like fuck

I will pay money to watch you play Singed.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because 1v1 = Skill comparison, right?
> 
> No, it shows mechanical skills only.



...Then what decides the lane, in your opinion? Is enemy jungler supposed to dominate Vlad every game or something? Because I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 18, 2013)

Shozan said:


> first time playing with the little fuck and this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teeto sucks.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 18, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Foreign, what you're best at is going in, then immediately backing out.
> 
> That's exactly what you're _supposed_ to do with Singed.
> 
> ...



I would sooner just troll with Singed because he can be hilarious to watch.

Maybe one of these days but I don't feel like playing top lane right now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> i guess thats preference
> 
> but overall more champs give him trouble mid than top in my opinion
> 
> ...



Oh seriously? I might just do crit runes too. Isn't that up to chance though lol. I actually have a crit page but only one I use it for is Gangplank.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 18, 2013)

It is up to chance, yes. Which is why I only run one of those. Lowers by armpen by like 1 but early 0.97% crits so worth it


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2013)

Sajin said:


> ...Then what decides the lane, in your opinion? Is enemy jungler supposed to dominate Vlad every game or something? Because I'm not seeing it.



the thing with vlad is that he pretty much has sona lvl base stats to offset the free hp he gets from his passive later in the game. His only escape  straight up deletes 20%  of his current hp and his other abilities cost hp to cast. before revolver he has very poor sustain and is extremely vulnerable to gap closers who can stick on him like irelia, Akali, Riven, and Fizz.

Its possible that at your level of play, not many people realize Vlad's apparent weaknesses and thus do not know how to punish him as brutally as others would in lane.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2013)

Akali is OP.

They went ahead and buffed her too 

Riot


----------



## Sajin (Feb 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> the thing with vlad is that he pretty much has sona lvl base stats to offset the free hp he gets from his passive later in the game. His only escape  straight up deletes 20%  of his current hp and his other abilities cost hp to cast. before revolver he has very poor sustain and is extremely vulnerable to gap closers who can stick on him like irelia, Akali, Riven, and Fizz.
> 
> Its possible that at your level of play, not many people realize Vlad's apparent weaknesses and thus do not know how to punish him as brutally as others would in lane.



I can definitely see your point with Akali, she is op as fuck and will beat Vlad handily, though I think Irelia is more of a skill matchup. As for Riven and Fizz, I mostly played Vlad at 1300s so you might have a point there with the last paragraph, but Riven in particular was a fairly straightforward and easy matchup. Especially considering that I lost to Riven as, well, almost any other champ I played top lane.

However, some of the champs Ace listed. Like Garen. How exactly are they going to even touch Vlad? Flash in to combo him and hope for OHKO? Olaf is 100% skill matchup of hitting his axes, etc etc.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2013)

any of u betas man enough to play urgot?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

urgot is king

muramana
black cleaver
botrk
cdr boots
last whisper
warmoggs

no fucks given

none


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2013)

Gentlemen. How do I Riven since her nerfs? Or is she not that good enough to play anymore?


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

You play it slightly more safe in the early laning phase, then proceed to rape face at lvl 6.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

riven op as fuck


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 18, 2013)

I thought she was buffed by the way reddit made it out to be.


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

Late game, yes.

Her early game was nerfed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 18, 2013)

Riot please.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 18, 2013)

it depends

her passive change is a buff if you dont get fed or if you get killed early game, but the old passive is better(just a little bit) if your snowballing.

there was some maths explaining the percentages and stuffs


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Riot please.



that ezreal costume

lol


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2013)

Perfect ranked game.

8/0/18 as Cho.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

Would smash.




Perfect depiction of Ezreal tbh


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

Also Vampire Diaries was garbage half way through Season 2. I dropped it 5 episodes into Season 3. Only saving grace of that show was Damon. The rest were just shit.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2013)

αce said:


> Would smash.



I'd smash the tall one.

Is this in Akihabara or something?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

now i know what true happiness feels like

its to lose 6 games in a row and feel complete and utter despair only for things to turn around and u win 3 games in a row after

u may have no comped what u lost but u learn to appreciate the good as well as establish relativity through ur suffering

just like IRL


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 18, 2013)

playing against an adc thresh

hmmmm


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2013)

I wish you could choose what skill level you would like your opponents to be.

I'd join lv 1 lobbies all day.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

i see ur meh cosplayers

and i raise u


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

WAD in season 2 I played ranked as soon as I hit 30. Dropped to 700 elo. I cried everyday. Then one day I put my carry shoes on and literally carried my self to 1300 elo. With what champion? Riven. When I hit around 1200 elo I played Vlad and Rumble went up to around 1300. Then it went static from there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2013)

Every time I check this thread, all you guys are talking about is Akali.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

Would smash.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

Would extra smash.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Every time I check this thread, all you guys are talking about is Akali.



akali is op as fuck


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2013)

Right on time as always, WAD.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2013)

αce said:


> Would smash.





αce said:


> Would extra smash.



Wanked too soon


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2013)

Why is Ahri cosplayer doing the nyaning shit? And why is her eyes red? 

Kudos to MF cosplay to have a waist like that.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

> Why is Ahri cosplayer doing the nyaning shit?



dunno



> And why is her eyes red?



contacts



> Kudos to MF cosplay to have a waist like that.



would smash.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

ok

honestly

ap runes on taric is op as fuck

who needs gp10 runes when u got ambient gold buff


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

taric is just op in general.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

im thinking AP runes is king on all supports now

just give no fucks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

im on a 4 game winning spree

i got to choose akali now tho

so surely i will get fed as fuck and lose the game anyways

leev2


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 18, 2013)

I need to play Ahri more again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

just won an akali game where i didnt get fed as fuck

i guess the key to winning my akali games is not getting fed

seems legit


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 18, 2013)

I just did an Akali game. I just hit random buttons and everything died. As long as you're not laning against Fiddle, you can't do bad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

> Lux, Syndra, and Swain are all pains in the ass against Akali. And Talon...fuck Talon.





> Lux



nope

just annoying pre-6



> Syndra



skill matchup

avoid the stun

shroud cancels her ult



> Swain



yea he's a bastard



> And Talon...fuck Talon



skill matchup

if u come back with armguards first before he hexdrinkers u win all-ins


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> nope
> 
> just annoying pre-6


 Very annoying. She can get more farm and possibly kill you. 



> Syndra
> 
> skill matchup
> 
> ...


 Then all you have to do as Syndra is use your q and w since Akali has to be in there somewhere





> yea he's a bastard


 One does not simply beat Swain




> skill matchup
> 
> if u come back with armguards first before he hexdrinkers u win all-ins


 You say skill match up but recently his q has been buttfucking me.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 18, 2013)

Just got babyshaked by Zed mid as Ori. 

It was my first time fighting him alone and when I had little health and he turned away I was like oh em gee I lived, then I randomly exploded. 

Still finished 5/6/31.  Cho'Gath carry np.


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Just got babyshaked by Zed mid as Ori.
> 
> It was my first time fighting him alone and when I had little health and he turned away I was like oh em gee I lived, then I randomly exploded.
> 
> Still finished 5/6/31.  Cho'Gath carry np.



Zed should honestly have a quote on a confirmed kill. Naturally it is, "You are already dead"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

original said:
			
		

> Very annoying. She can get more farm and possibly kill you.



yea she'll probably get more CS but it shouldnt be enough of a disadvantage

once ur 6 can shop or tell ur jungler to drop a line

id definitely start 9 pots/2 wards in that lane so i can regen the poke ill take form the CS ill need



> Then all you have to do as Syndra is use your q and w since Akali has to be in there somewhere



doho but if u miss!

if syndra also uses her knockback as u ult it negates the damage

they both have crazy kill potential on each other, but i feel its in akali's favor unless syndra utilizes her stun correctly



> One does not simply beat Swain



no wonder sajin used to main him

swain is like top 5 champ i lose to in lane with most champs as it is cuz gg sleeper



> You say skill match up but recently his q has been buttfucking me.



make sure u put 2-3 points in shroud mixed with E for the armor buff while ur fighting in it


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2013)

Thread needs more nocturne players. =[


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

tf/nocturne/ashe

thats da trio rite thur


----------



## Maerala (Feb 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Zed should honestly have a quote on a confirmed kill. Naturally it is, "You are already dead"



He's a scumbag. No wonder 4N used to main him. 

Will be dodging every Zed mid game from now on.

In fact given that Talon will be free this week I'm just gonna be avoiding that lane altogether.


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> yea she'll probably get more CS but it shouldnt be enough of a disadvantage
> 
> once ur 6 can shop or tell ur jungler to drop a line
> 
> id definitely start 9 pots/2 wards in that lane so i can regen the poke ill take form the CS ill need


 She'd have probably done enough damage by then to ult you. But dem pots may be helpful.



> doho but if u miss!
> 
> if syndra also uses her knockback as u ult it negates the damage
> 
> they both have crazy kill potential on each other, but i feel its in akali's favor unless syndra utilizes her stun correctly


 Being a person that was an akali against a syndra and as a syndra player. You won't miss. You can spam your q and just follow up with a w.




> no wonder sajin used to main him
> 
> swain is like top 5 champ i lose to in lane with most champs as it is cuz gg sleeper


I just started playing him again and any game i have lost it is because my other lanes feed.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

i did an amumu, orianna and nunu combo with my firends
i played orianna, put ball on mummy, he runs in I ulti, he ulti's all while nunu gets off his full channel.

we did it once successfully and they all exploded
we still lost though.



and swain is op.
really really op.


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2013)

Add Swain in that combo next time and a Darius. OP team will be OP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

only way u can fight him is if u outrange him


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

outranging swain after his auto range got buffed a while back
lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

i mean something like lux or w/e 

also doing my series matches to advance to next division

glglme


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

my first series match and we're doing an ARAM team rofl

malz/vlad/yorick/lux/blitz

gg trolling


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> my first series match and we're doing an ARAM team rofl
> 
> malz/vlad/yorick/lux/blitz
> 
> gg trolling



Did you win?

Also I'm 1-1 in my promotion series. If I win this, I'll be Gold III 

Annnnnd it's a loss.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> i did an amumu, orianna and nunu combo with my firends
> i played orianna, put ball on mummy, he runs in I ulti, he ulti's all while nunu gets off his full channel.
> 
> we did it once successfully and they all exploded
> ...



Did a game once with Amumu, Nunu, Fiddle, and Kennen. Some combos should be banned.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

nah i lost that game then lost the game after 

oh well some other day then


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

worst ashe arrows na

just terror


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2013)

''lol i just tried to tell a teemo that ignite flash isnt good because he has no escape and hes LIKE DO U PLAY TEEMO didnt think so this is op''

Twitch chat...what?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

"ignite *flash* isnt good because he has *no escape*"

Wat.

Well. I just finished a match with AP tryndamere on my team. Free Win for us yeaaaah.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 19, 2013)

Stole a dragon with a blind Lucent Singularity.

Feels so damn good.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Zed should honestly have a quote on a confirmed kill. Naturally it is, "You are already dead"


Shen already has that quote though. 

"You're already dead. You just haven't caught up yet."


Demonic Shaman said:


> Well. I just finished a match with *AP tryndamere* on my team. *Free Win for us* yeaaaah.



wat


----------



## Maerala (Feb 19, 2013)

AP Trynd is terror. One kept me at my turret 100% of the laning phase.  Of course I'm pretty bad, but still. Spin to win.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

Not going to lie. AP Tryndamere kind of wrecked them.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a friend who was in my Division Gold V and 2-0'd his promotion series to get to Gold III. 

Not gonna lie he got lucky as fuck. Went 1/7, 0/8 Taric in both of his promotion series games and pretty much had negative kda's on every other ranked match in his match history as either mundo or taric. 

I'm pretty fucking mad. I swear man that guy's skill level is still at Silver V. How he got Gold III is beyond me.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Liek, why don't I get carried like that?

Life so unfair mang.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

ap tryndamere

:sanji

damn you eune player who started it or brought it back

and damn you voyboy (still love your stream though lawl)


----------



## Maerala (Feb 19, 2013)

Ngghhh, Spellthief Lux on sale! 

Wondering if I should spend some monies. I've wanted a Lux skin forever but I couldn't decide between Spellthief and Imperial, but now that this opportunity is here I must seize it!

wat du nf


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> I have a friend who was in my Division Gold V and 2-0'd his promotion series to get to Gold III.
> 
> Not gonna lie he got lucky as fuck. Went 1/7, 0/8 Taric in both of his promotion series games and pretty much had negative kda's on every other ranked match in his match history as either mundo or taric.
> 
> I'm pretty fucking mad. I swear man that guy's skill level is still at Silver V. How he got Gold III is beyond me.



Well thats fucked up. I was 1-1 in my promotion series into going Gold III. I lost it and now I'm at 58 points. Now I have to get like 2-3 more games to get my promotion again -_- 

Also. I tried to take a break from Top and just play support. Bad idea, going back to top ASAP. (My adcs are usually okay, it's just Top somehow fails BADLY. Like, I've been 0/2 in lane top lane, that's as far as I go. Not sure how anyone can go 0/6 in laning phase - Not from camping either. Just purely outplayed in top lane. It's just brutal)


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

get spellthief. be a rebel.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Ngghhh, Spellthief Lux on sale!
> 
> Wondering if I should spend some monies. I've wanted a Lux skin forever but I couldn't decide between Spellthief and Imperial, but now that this opportunity is here I must seize it!
> 
> wat du nf



Spellthief's so plain tho. 

Get Steel Legion. IMO her best skin.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 19, 2013)

The Steel Legion splash is nice in terms of art and detail, but the concept isn't for me. Too techy. Also makes her look kinda fat. I like the traditional fantasy feel of Spellthief, but the splash art could use a retouch. The Imperial splash is nice (aside from the derpy face), but she kinda looks like a McDonald's worker in-game and the jacket is yellow instead of purple. 

Can't decide.  First world problems right here.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth, need some advice plz.

What things did you pay attention to when you began learning jungle? Like, what things were most critical whenever you would play the role?


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

4N said:


> Darth, need some advice plz.
> 
> What things did you pay attention to when you began learning jungle? Like, what things were most critical whenever you would play the role?



Not dying to wolves for starters.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Not dying to wolves for starters.



After thousands of attempts, I finally overcame that obstacle.

but srsly, what would u do?


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

When I started jungling I mostly used aoe powerhouse junglers like Nocturne, Amumu, Rammus, and Alistar. Rammus and Alistar having fallen out of favor since then, but at the time they were considered top tier junglers. all of them shared one super important aspect though and that was buff control.

IMO arguably the most important thing to keep in mind when jungling is buff control. It's one reason you see crazy solo invades from me from time to time. That's because in Solo queue, not every team keeps tabs on both buffs. 

Take for example Amumu. Lets say there's an Amumu on the enemy team. Amumu is extremely blue buff reliant in early levels, but lets assume the other team has a better level one and your team would rather not invade. 

I'd say k, fuck ya'll and go steal mumu's red. usually I'll give it to my solo top but more often than not you can usually steal the secondary buff without a fuss. And possibly even secure first blood on the one person who was sent to guard it. 

Securing red buff from Mumu means that he falls behind drastically in experience, his gank threat is significantly lowered, and if you gave red to your top lane your top now has a much bigger advantage in lane assuming he doesn't die to a gank right after. You also get significantly ahead of Amumu in experience and gold assuming he doesn't manage to steal your red soon after, which is generally why I sometimes rush from their red to mine. 

The same can be applied against junglers who start red buff, you can usually safely invade their blue. 

The best defense against this tactic is an early ward at the secondary buff at level one. Which is why I'll ask my support to drop their explorer ward at my red buff at the beginning of the game so that I can react to enemy invades faster and possibly win a lvl 1 teamfight just by having vision. 

Throughout the game, buff control is extremely important. Denying the enemy mid blue buff can be very big. It reduces their ability to push lane by spamming abilities and can effectively stop them from roaming to other lanes. This alone increases your team's map presence significantly as your ap mid will have a blue buff and can push and roam at his/her leisure. Simple buff control can win other lanes for you without you needing to lift a finger or even gank. 

There are plenty of other important factors you should also focus on when jungling, but for now focus on controlling your buffs. ward enemy buffs on your own when safe and steal them when possible. Take timers on the buffs and secure them as fast as possible the moment they spawn. You should see a substantial gain in your jungling if you can manage to play with all of this in mind. 

andthatsmytldrfortodaythxforreadingcyal8r.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

darth 4 hokage plz

your part about denying the enemy mid blue buff... i never even thought about the roaming potential it gives them if they have it.

yah, gotta do this.

thnx darth. even scumbags have a heart!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Liek, why don't I get carried like that?
> 
> Life so unfair mang.



You need to carry me to gold. :33


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> You need to carry me to gold. :33



I can do it, I just need to play consistently. 

Which atm is fairly difficult as I can only play at Lan cafe's and spring semester just started up. 

Wish I could play at home.  Would make things hella easier tbh.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> I can do it, I just need to play consistently.
> 
> Which atm is fairly difficult as I can only play at Lan cafe's and spring semester just started up.
> 
> Wish I could play at home.  Would make things hella easier tbh.



Bad connection at home?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 19, 2013)

Imperial Lux is also the best Lux skin hands down.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Bad connection at home?


No computer that can play it actually. Connection's fine. Aside from the scheduled 3 minute power outages at 9 am, noon, 3 pm, and 6 pm. 



Sephiroth said:


> Imperial Lux is also the best Lux skin hands down.



I own Imperial Lux and I honestly prefer Steel Legion.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> No computer that can play it actually. Connection's fine. Aside from the scheduled 3 minute power outages at 9 am, noon, 3 pm, and 6 pm.



and I thought my computer was shitty. 



			
				Darth said:
			
		

> I own Imperial Lux and I honestly prefer Steel Legion.



I think Imperial has the most style and looks pretty on her.

Steel Legion does have nice spell effects and splash art though.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Imperial Lux does have a great splash (Assuming you can avoid looking at her face) but Steel Legion just has the highest production quality as of yet, splash and in game. New Auto attack and running animations, a new recall animation, new ability particles. 

And this is hilarious.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

darth ur back


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> darth ur back



hey  wassup


----------



## Maerala (Feb 19, 2013)

Does Riot ever do visual upgrades or whatever for alternative skins like they just did with Sona's classic?

A lot of skins need new splash art.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

yes 

dryad Soraka for instance


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Does Riot ever do visual upgrades or whatever for alternative skins like they just did with Sona's classic?
> 
> A lot of skins need new splash art.



Sometimes they'll replace old splash arts with chinese splashes or just straight up brand new splashes. (I.E. Jax) 

But the in game skin model and effects won't change unless the champion in question gets a complete visual rework. So far the champs that have benefited from that are Soraka, Nidalee, Evelynn, Annie, Twisted Fate, and Ashe. 

I might have missed one or two but I definitely remember those champs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 19, 2013)

Only Goth Annie got new splash art.

I wish they put that skin in the store.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> I have a friend who was in my Division Gold V and 2-0'd his promotion series to get to Gold III.
> 
> Not gonna lie he got lucky as fuck. Went 1/7, 0/8 Taric in both of his promotion series games and pretty much had negative kda's on every other ranked match in his match history as either mundo or taric.
> 
> I'm pretty fucking mad. I swear man that guy's skill level is still at Silver V. How he got Gold III is beyond me.



Same way I did I suppose.

And people say ranked is hard


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Only Goth Annie got new splash art.
> 
> I wish they put that skin in the store.



They did. For like two weeks. Right after the visual upgrade was released.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Same way I did I suppose.
> 
> And people say ranked is hard



Yeah we get it you're bad at this game.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> They did. For like two weeks. Right after the visual upgrade was released.



Err, I thought they didn't because people complained and they basically cancelled it a few hours after they announced it?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yeah we get it you're bad at this game.



Hey, we have like 1488 "Today I did all I could but my ranked teammates fucking suck" posts, why can't I do the opposite?


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Err, I thought they didn't because people complained and they basically cancelled it a few hours after they announced it?



bahahaha lol players are all idiots.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth you going to play anything today? I'll be on later tonight, going over to a girls place now and gonna hang out for a bit.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Darth you going to play anything today? I'll be on later tonight, going over to a girls place now and gonna hang out for a bit.



If by girl you mean "your aunt's" and if by hang out you mean "family dinner" then by all means enjoy your night. 

I unfortunately, will not be able to play tonight. I most likely won't be able to play until Friday, as college is a bummer.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

its ok i can monopolize ur account now np


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> *If by girl you mean "your aunt's" and if by hang out you mean "family dinner" then by all means enjoy your night. *
> 
> I unfortunately, will not be able to play tonight. I most likely won't be able to play until Friday, as college is a bummer.



By girl I mean female friend my age, hot one.

Hang out, I mean watch movies, talk trash and eat stuff.

Why are you hating 

My only aunt lives in Denmark.

And fuck college, ^ (use bro).


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> its ok i can monopolize ur account now np


its all urs bebe


Vae said:


> By girl I mean female friend my age, hot one.
> 
> Hang out, I mean watch movies, talk trash and eat stuff.
> 
> ...



Just looking out for you dawg. Wouldn't want you getting chubbier from eating homemade cooking 4 times a day at your aunt's now would you? especially for your current weight/height. Definitely wouldn't work out. 

Nah just messing wit u np. Gl with your girl mang.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2013)

Every time i want to try out new champ, or new build, my team is like "hey lets all go full AD Sona with 0 armor and HP"

God damn you EUNE. God damn you. I don't want to stack HP for your faults. 

How is Rammus nowadays? He gets like 120 Armor and MR from his W, but does it matter at all in S3?


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

His early game sucks. 

His mid game sucks. 

His late game is pretty strong but tbh Hec is a better version of rammus. Just stick with him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

rammus is ok


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2013)

How do i, as a jungle Nocturne have 40 more CS than Karthus at 25th minute?

Horrible times. I am sticking to top lane.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

Speaking of jungle... One thing 4N, you need to have patience. You can't always just rush in if your lane isn't ready for a gank. 

4N: Okay I'm coming top
Me: Alright wait, there's a big wave, lemme clear it. 
4N: YARRRR
Me: ... Welp gl. *still farming*

Also everytime you come up, you get me killed :<


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

damage taken

champion: 217 damage
minions: 300 damage


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

dem 517 hp champs are terror.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

what u only fight when ur at full hp

u puss


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Speaking of jungle... One thing 4N, you need to have patience. You can't always just rush in if your lane isn't ready for a gank.
> 
> 4N: Okay I'm coming top
> Me: Alright wait, there's a big wave, lemme clear it.
> ...



hmm true dat.

still, im xin zhao. im a real man. gold? i only crave glory and the thrill of a kill.


----------



## Santí (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice impersonation of me, foreign.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Nice impersonation of me, foreign.



He gets me and himself killed when he does that shit though.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Nice impersonation of me, foreign.



Not an impersonation.

When I play Xin Zhao, I'm a different man. I fear nothing. I audaciously charge in that crank and rip bitches thrice. 

I knock them up too good.



Demonic Shaman said:


> He gets me and himself killed when he does that shit though.



Hey, that only happened twice. 

I wish you recorded that epic KS that happened that one game though. 

That Pant-Xin combo too strong.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

i want to play


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2013)

WAD i want to play too


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> i want to play





Gogeta said:


> WAD i want to play too



have no fear

[YOUTUBE]Iesekq6RMcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Santí (Feb 19, 2013)

4N said:


> Not an impersonation.
> 
> When I play Xin Zhao, I'm a different man. I fear nothing. I audaciously charge in that crank and rip bitches thrice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats because its not the items that makes him so strong.

Its his utility that makes him so useful.

Just dive in and peel for your carries.

So you want to abuse that. Items like Locket that give CD would work pretty well on him.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

You got to play those flavor of the months champs if you want freelo. Right now I changed my bans to - Elise, Vi, and Xin Zhao. Dear god, no one can deal with Vi or Xin Zhao at the moment.

It's also his ganking potential. His counter ganking is really strong and he has a constant slow with his e and red buff. 

I played Xin Zhao jungle once yesterday, and Lee Sin got caught trying to invade me. But I think that's just stupidity on his part, he had no idea where I was and he was walking into danger. Xin Zhao is just a strong champion overall, he was the only one I jungled with since season two but no one paid attention to him until now.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

I always ban Cho'Gath. Always.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> i want to play



You can play with me, I've got access to a level 30 EUW acc, if that's where you play 



4N said:


> Not an impersonation.
> 
> When I play Xin Zhao, I'm a different man. I fear nothing. I audaciously charge in that crank and rip bitches thrice.
> 
> I knock them up too good.



Not when you play with me, then you turn into a sobbing mess again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

my vis have lost every game ive played

they really have 0 clue how to initiate

2 of them were with orianna too im 0-2 with her in ranked now zzz


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

So far all the Vi's that I have played solid. Same goes for the Vi's on the enemy's teams.

I will forever hate Garen. Cho'gath I can always deal with him. But fuck Garen. I can't kill him so it becomes a farm/sustained lane -_- In which he sometimes win over just because he has no mana and can regenerate health forever. Plus Elise is always banned and I can't choose her :< 

Screw it I'll just Warwick next time.

WAD, do you ever find NA easier or is it just the same as the EU scene?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2013)

No Mpen Garen just did 825 DMG to me.

Imagine if he had MPen.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

Need to draw something for riot to get 1 RP(i have 439)

what should i draw???


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

1 RP for a drawing?

Is it a contest or something?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

no, i asked if they could give me 1 rp for something 

so they did


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Need to draw something for riot to get 1 RP(i have 439)
> 
> what should i draw???



Didn't they stop allowing that when Season 3 came out officially?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

apparently not(they did say this is a one time thing though)

now give me something to draw i want my rp


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2013)

Draw something hideous and awful

Like Teemo


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

number one skill for jungling is timing everything
im way too impatient to do that so yeah
fuck jungling. 

plus my calls are darth level.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd main jungling but lack of income is a bitch. Even if i snowball that means that my lanes have snowballed, and that i should do my role for the team, aka Tank/Tanky Support/Pretty much no dmg. Bruiser


----------



## Santí (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup, that's the life of a jungler.


----------



## OS (Feb 19, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> apparently not(they did say this is a one time thing though)
> 
> now give me something to draw i want my rp



Draw lesbians. Or draw a circle and call it Gragas.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2013)

Instead of resetting if it kills an opponent, Noxian Guillotine ( R ) is now able to be recast for 12 seconds after killing an opponent.

Biggest Darius nerfs NA.


----------



## OS (Feb 19, 2013)

He only needs 5 seconds


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2013)

Nevermind, I read it wrong.

I thought it would go on a 12 sec CD every time he finished someone with it.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2013)

So, if he kills someone with his Ulti, he has 12 seconds to cast it again before it goes on the 120/100/80 second CD, correct?

I assume the 12 second timer resets if he gets another kill.
This is a shitty decision, at least now without the full remake. Damn you Rito


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

dat darius nerf is retarded as fck


----------



## Santí (Feb 19, 2013)

Nah, it's a good nerf that hardly does anything in an engagement, but it still makes it so that his ulti goes down if you decide to back out and re-engage after Darius ulti'd an allies face, that way he is more vulnerable and can't just 3v'1 your faces.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

but i like darius dunks

buff akali

nerf darius

why riot, why


----------



## Maerala (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm looking at reactions on the forums of when Lux's classic splash was redone.



> Holy shit Lux what happened to your spine!? No you're not going mid, you're going to the hospital.





> What the fuck is that pose even supposed to be? Other than evidence of severe skeletal damage.





> I want a red to come in here and tell me what the fuck that pose even is. Is she running? Dodging? Trying to get back to the tower after Rammus liquefied her skeleton with a power ball?
> 
> I certainly have no idea, but I'm guessing the third one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

na is indeed easier than eu in my experience


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> number one skill for jungling is timing everything
> im way too impatient to do that so yeah
> fuck jungling.
> 
> plus my calls are darth level.


You wish your calls were Darth level. I was the top player for my first ranked team and am currently jungling for my second and I was appointed call maker for both teams with pretty damn good succes rates. Won two online tournaments and a lan so fuck you. 
Get on my level son.


Gogeta said:


> So, if he kills someone with his Ulti, he has 12 seconds to cast it again before it goes on the 120/100/80 second CD, correct?
> 
> I assume the 12 second timer resets if he gets another kill.
> This is a shitty decision, at least now without the full remake. Damn you Rito


Damn you Rito! 


4N said:


> dat darius nerf is retarded as fck


Its not nearly enough imo. they should nerf the shit out of his passive and the damage multiplication on his ult before he becomes any sort of balanced. Resetting true damage execute? wtfiswrongwithupeople. 


4N said:


> but i like darius dunks
> 
> buff akali
> 
> ...



fuck you Darius was always op. Akali's had it rough since s1.


----------



## Mitsuru (Feb 19, 2013)

That feeling when you're winning a lane you shouldn't win, your Garen is beating a Yorick 6/1...and then your bot/jungle combine for a score of 4/30. 

With half of those four going to the support...


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

it was his passive and damage multiplication from his abilities that really made him annoying, not his ultimate by itself. like you said they should nerf that in some way and not his ultimate imo.

and akali op, even before her buff. give her a strong frontline with common sense, her being fed and she pretty much steamrolls.

they need to buff irelia. fck akali and darius. dat champ never gets any love.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

irelia doesnt need buffs

irelia op as fuck too

after akali and riven


----------



## Sansa (Feb 19, 2013)

Lux looks normal in her splash though.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

oh plz

maybe i was exaggerating on her needing a buff but she is definitely not OP and she isn't as strong of a pick like Riven and Akali.

especially in this health building meta going on right now.

and attck.speed items being rather expensive.

irelia isn't as solid of a pick like she was in S2.

i won't go as far as to say she is a weak pick because she honestly isn't.

but she isn't on the same tier of akali and riven, thats for sure.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

4N said:


> it was his passive and damage multiplication from his abilities that really made him annoying, not his ultimate by itself. like you said they should nerf that in some way and not his ultimate imo.
> 
> and akali op, even before her buff. give her a strong frontline with common sense, her being fed and she pretty much steamrolls.
> 
> they need to buff irelia. fck akali and darius. dat champ never gets any love.



dude you're stupid. By removing the refresh on his ult they've made it so that he cant 100-0  a champ at six, farm a bit till they get back, and then 100-0 them again the moment they got back into lane. the problem still remains that his passive is just too ridiculous. With five stacks at full duration you're deal like 300 magic damage dot. Wtf who designed this champion. Draven and Talon's bleeds are physical and deal substantially less damage. Riot pls nerf hemorrage. Make it physical damage at least. And btw im completely overlooking the fact his his ultimate is a TRUE DAMAGE EXECUTE THAT CAN REACH UP TO FOUR FIGURES.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 19, 2013)

going ap ez, ap trist, ap ashe

#swag


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

ap trist is king as fuck


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> dude you're stupid. By removing the refresh on his ult they've made it so that he cant 100-0  a champ at six, farm a bit till they get back, and then 100-0 them again the moment they got back into lane. the problem still remains that his passive is just too ridiculous. With five stacks at full duration you're deal like 300 magic damage dot. Wtf who designed this champion. Draven and Talon's bleeds are physical and deal substantially less damage. Riot pls nerf hemorrage. Make it physical damage at least. And btw im completely overlooking the fact his his ultimate is a TRUE DAMAGE EXECUTE THAT CAN REACH UP TO FOUR FIGURES.



im not gonna argue numbers and figures against you because i'm not strong on theory and all of that shit.

however, 12 sec CD for a reset? the nerf in of itself is stupid because most teamfights don't even last that long so how useful is that reset even? just because the reset isn't instant this time, it doesn't mean the nerf is practical. how many times do you engage a darius only to nearly have him dead before he pulls out that clutch bleed and dunk to absolutely mar your ass?

btw, THAT IS THE MOST COMMON SCENARIO PEOPLE BITCH ABOUT WITH SAID CHAMP.

also, you completely neglected to mention his ultimate does true damage based on how many stacks you get on target first. he just doesn't dunk you and target dies. he must get the stacks for the full effect.

the 12 sec cooldown reset is retarded. they should have tackled his passive and the hemmorage stacks, not his ultimate (or at least nerf it in a more practical manner).

darius is far from balanced but they didn't do justice with this nerf. they nerfed the wrong area imo.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

the darius nerf is really just a nerf to his laning, cant ult/kill you and do it again when you come back


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

> the 12 sec cooldown reset is retarded.



Read it again. He casts it for 12 more seconds, then it goes into a normal cooldown. So he can dunk people, just only for 12 seconds. That's still enough time. It's not that major of a nerf. 

The biggest issue he has is being a lane bully. He's hard to deal with in lane, and it sucks facing him. Teamfights aren't that big of an issue cause you can kite him all day long. Unless he gets super fed somehow.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> the darius nerf is really just a nerf to his laning, cant ult/kill you and do it again when you come back



back when i used to do top lane all the time and spammed irelia, i used to do the darius match up often.

more often than not i would never win my lane hard and required jungler ganks to put me ahead.

but this whole darius combo thing... is everyone incapable of playing it safe against him if he gets ahead? if he used to shat on me once, i usually just avoided straight engagements with him afterwards. yes, it was a problem but not to the point im thinking the same thing like you guys.

because smart players usually tend to push the lane after killing their lane opponent and go back or roam if they aren't hurt too much. what you guys are describing can be applied to champs like akali and riven who snowball just as hard and can shit on you just as good as darius can if they get ahead.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Read it again.* He casts it for 12 more seconds, then it goes into a normal cooldown*. So he can dunk people, just only for 12 seconds. That's still enough time. It's not that major of a nerf.



lol

best reading comprehension na

that makes more sense now.

i don't mind the nerf as much now, though i still think they should have targetted elsewhere but w/e.

now peeps will learn to wait out 12 secs when they see a member of their team get 100-0 from a fed darius.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

4N said:


> imo irelia is the type of champ that if she falls behind even once and you can snowball effectively, she'll be nigh useless.
> 
> ofc that can be used to describe most champs i suppose.
> 
> ...



question mark spam

ur completely wrong

akali and riven are snowball champs but they hardly have a fun time if they fall behind

if irelia falls behind she can easily farm a bit and catch up on levels maybe finish a core item and gg she's a fuckin thug

that kiind of became the signature wickd move and is an essential quality of top laner play to know how to stay relevant after getting crushed in lane for w/e reason


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

We got a Bronze II here acting like he knows better than all of us. Trust us bro, Darius is OP for the above reasons and so is Irelia. All subsequent nerfs have most definitely been justified and your reading comprehension is garbage. Dont argue so fervently about a change that you dont fully understand.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

Irelia doesn't need buffs 

Nerfed every chance they can get and she still face rolls kids. S2 Irelia wasn't even fair though. _Especially at full build._ Warmogs + Fon + Thornmail + Tri Force= Can 1 v 5. 

6 item build Irelia was almost as scary as Jax. You couldn't CC her in team fights and you couldn't do any damage to her. She basically turns into a mini olaf except her passive is permanent. Too bad building 6 Items on her was almost impossible.


Oh well, Tri Force + Guardian Angel was usually all you needed to end the game anyways.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

darth with the low blow


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

Irelia's passive will forever make her broken no matter how much they try to nerf her other abilities. CC reduction in this game is just stupid. If this was Hon or Dota perhaps it wouldn't be that big of a deal considering the amount of CC you can put on someone but NOPE THIS IS LEAGUE SON.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

And plus that true damage hurts like a bitch on AD no matter what time in the game it is.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

> imo irelia is the type of champ that if she falls behind even once and you can snowball effectively, she'll be nigh useless.



:sanji


*Spoiler*: __ 



:sanji


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

> Its not nearly enough imo. they should nerf the shit out of his passive  and the damage multiplication on his ult before he becomes any sort of  balanced. Resetting true damage execute? wtfiswrongwithupeople.



The problem with Darius was always the passive. The ultimate just made it ridiculous. It does too much damage and the amplification it puts on your ultimate is just stupid. I can deal with a reset ultimate if he isn't able to kill someone with 3 auto attacks and pressing R. 

Give me back reset ultimate and take away that stupid passive and I'll be happy.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Nah this change is fine. No more permanent refreshes ever again.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> question mark spam
> 
> ur completely wrong
> 
> ...



that rarely happens or at least i don't see it happen much.





Darth said:


> We got a Bronze II here acting like he knows better than all of us. Trust us bro, Darius is OP for the above reasons and so is Irelia. All subsequent nerfs have most definitely been justified and your reading comprehension is garbage. Dont argue so fervently about a change that you dont fully understand.



darth, don't be a jackass. im not acting like i know better than you nor would i ever do so but im arguing against the practicality of said nerf because before i even properly understood what it was it just seemed retarded.

now it doesn't seem nearly as bad because terry kindly pointed out what i read wrong haha.

you even said so yourself, that they should target his passive and overall bleed. so i don't see the issue here with me stating my opinion and you behaving all superior when clearly no one else cared for using status as some form of leverage in the argument in the first place.

and why do you keep bringing up me being bronze 2? i accepted that and moved on like last week because now i can't deceive myself about my skills. i thought i was 1300 elo but clearly that wasn't the case so now i can actually focus on what i was doing wrong and improve. no pride about being in bronze but no one ever starts at the top. Seeiya was 500 elo in S1 and he reached no.1 on the solo q ladder in S3. 

darth, i <3 you and everything but don't be a snob, especially when it isn't required.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

> that rarely happens or at least i don't see it happen much.



then that irelia is just bad


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

It's my nature bro. No need to be upset.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> :sanji
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i speak from my own experience plus watching a stream.

both as irelia and against irelia.

her true damage is stronger in the early and mid game obviously but in the late game its not as big as a factor, especially in this current meta.

what counters true damage? health.

oh hey, they nerfed armor and buffed health items

league of warmogs sound familiar?

even wickd himself noted the indirect nerf to irelia.

so i don't know what you are guys are talking about irelia being strong at all points of the game. her early and mid game is still strong but definitely not late. and as building health is the trend, irelia's kit won't be as strong, relatively speaking.



αce said:


> . I can deal with a reset ultimate if he isn't able to kill someone with 3 auto attacks and pressing R.
> 
> *Give me back reset ultimate and take away that stupid passive and I'll be happy.*



thank you. thats what im trying to say.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

wait, did you just say Irelia's late game was weak?  

wat


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> then that irelia is just bad



wickd's irelia is bad? 

i kid.

actually, wickd's stream can be pretty amusing.

he really abides by the whole 'fck the jungler' thing.

and i've seen too many times how he loses lane because he gets camped but he gives no shit about it.

however, whats impressive is that he knows how to stay relevant in the game so even sometimes when he falls behind, he can come back and carry. seen it happen once. 



Darth said:


> It's my nature bro. No need to be upset.



i think we should just call darth teemo from now on. its clearly synonymous with his real nature.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

Wickd said she got nerfed but I don't remember him saying anything about her late game being weak. Maybe weaker than it used to be but weaker than her early game? :sanji

 Irelia's late game was and will always be stronger than any part of her game. I don't even....


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait, did you just say Irelia's late game was weak?
> 
> wat



LOOOOL

ofc not

im saying its not as strong as her early and mid now.

my reason for saying this is because if the enemy are stacking health, then her true damage won't be as effective.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

ANYONE can come back if they fall behind. It's not just Irelia. But Irelia is almost the goddess of farming to late game. I rarely see an Irelia get shut down, only special case if she gets killed over and over in lane. But in a scenario where she's 0-1, with 30 cs down, then yes she can come back. 

I've done it before when I dc'd against a Darius as Irelia (PURE TERROR). I farmed under turret, and after he took turret and started to roam I said to my team

"Let me farm up, don't initiate teamfights and play safe. Let them come to us, and we'll just defend"

And that's what happened. Granted the enemy team did take dragons, but my team was able to defend until I'm caught up in items. Then it just got to late game where Irelia completely destroys them.

Edit: 4N you got that the opposite >_>


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

> im saying its not as strong as her early and mid.



4n
you're drunk
go home


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

their carries wont have warmoggs in midgame where irelia truly shines (1 completed high tier item and max rank on hiten style)

irelia= mid>late >>>early

her late is good but not hypercarry good like olaf or jax or something not quite

but she does have a much better midgame spike than most


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

Since Olaf's nerf, I don't know how I feel about him now. =/


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

jax is not real


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> Wickd said she got nerfed but I don't remember him saying anything about her late game being weak. Maybe weaker than it used to be but weaker than her early game? :sanji
> 
> *Irelia's late game was and will always be stronger than any part of her game. I don't even....*



wait wat

have i been living a lie this entire time

i don't claim superior understanding of champs over any of you

but i've always been under the impression that irelia's mid game was her strongest phase. both from my experience and what more experienced players have told me.

explain to me what i don't understand plz


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Since Olaf's nerf, I don't know how I feel about him now. =/



still a fuckin choochootrain

he can be countered tho but if ur not prepared and if he gets big then thats gg



αce said:


> jax is not real



i fuckin always lose to jax


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

err maybe I'm living in S2 Irelia world since I only played 2 games with her in Season 3.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

> i fuckin always lose to jax



what's a jax



> i don't claim superior understanding of champs over any of you



meh you probably know some champs better than me
i still don't know some of the skills on some champions:sanji


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> 4n
> you're drunk
> go home



i wish 



WAD said:


> *their carries wont have warmoggs in midgame where irelia truly shines (1 completed high tier item and max rank on hiten style)*
> 
> irelia= *mid>late *>>>early
> 
> ...



thats exactly what im thinking and getting at.

thank you wad.

thank you for  saving me from trying to commit suicide for not completely understanding a champ i used to main. at least the months of november and december weren't a complete lie.



αce said:


> jax is not real



you knwo what the funny thing is? both irelia and jax rarely ever get 6 item builds.

whenever i would win or lose as irelia, regardless, i would never have a 6 item build on her.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

6 item build on Irelia is basically a free win.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> 6 item build on Irelia is basically a free win.



ninja tabi, tri-force, guardian angel

wht else am i missing? 

not gonna lie, i don't think i ever built anything legit on her after getting those three items, huehuehuehue


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

6 item jax doesnt exist

never happens


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

what does a 6 item akali look like

honestly speaking, i only ever notice a hextech, zhonyas and sorc shoes before dying so fast that i couldn't even type of 'gg' in all chat. 

while we are on the topic, who the fck had the idea of buffing her anyway? :\


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

> ninja tabi, tri-force, guardian angel
> 
> wht else am i missing?
> 
> not gonna lie, i don't think i ever built anything legit on her after getting those three items, huehuehuehue



Season 3 build? I don't like building tri force on anyone because I'm a money whore so basically my build would consist of.




Ninja Tabi 
Zephyrs (Tenacity stacks with your passive. You are now god like OP. And good stats)
Warmogs
Randuins
Frozen Mallet

Last item situational.












Although I don't know why you'd ask me for a build. My builds are notoriously bad. Other than my Vlad build of course.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

ive probably played at least a hundred games with Irelia and Im pretty sure her late game is stronger than her midgame.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

6 item Akali is

Sorc boots.
5 Hats.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 19, 2013)

dropped down a division

 #drop games in queue screen which loses points for some reason

 # get 3 DC's including yourself

 #swag


I should really just sit down a day and just bust myself out of bronze. I played like 8 games in a row and moved up a division. Getting demoted seems strange, don't get why one would have to do an entire series again due to losing points via dropping. Friend smurfed some other guys account into silver in about a day, but i always feel bad playing this game by myself for too long.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Also Zephyr and the new BotrK are seemingly tailored for Irelia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> ive probably played at least a hundred games with Irelia and Im pretty sure her late game is stronger than her midgame.



its not

when carries care to build warmoggs as 5th or 6th items ur assassin factor is severely weakened because ur offensive gimmick has been counterplayed


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

Late game though you don't really even need to kill the AD. Just zone them out of the fight.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> dropped down a division
> 
> #drop games in queue screen which loses points for some reason
> 
> ...



you can do it


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

i feel like i'd commit suicide if i went to bronze


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

when summer rolls around i'll go for gold.

by then i'll have a new computer and my mouse and keyboard and screen won't be complete shit. that might possibly improve my gameplay. hopefully.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> i feel like i'd commit suicide if i went to bronze






*Spoiler*: __ 











farewell cruel world

im off to bang 72 virgins in heaven


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

And my game won't be running at 20fps when I'm on skype at low settings with no shadows.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> i feel like i'd commit suicide if i went to bronze



i was silver for most of season 2, and it's more or less the same thing to be honest.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> its not
> 
> when carries care to build warmoggs as 5th or 6th items ur assassin factor is severely weakened because ur offensive gimmick has been counterplayed



new warmogs nerfs plus BotRK  now giving 6% hp shred on hit and 40% atk speed with a better active imo six item irelia shouldnt have too much of a problem assasinating adc's.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

she will be stronger again late game yes but that's not quite here yet 

also in b4 carries just get mallet now

fuckin calling it


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

oh shit son
i forgot blade of ruined king
it gives atck speed too

so irelia got buffed so fuck you all


ad builds warmogs?
build botrk and get atck speed plus hp shred


yup irelia op.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

wait the current botrk gives AS?

???


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> oh shit son
> i forgot blade of ruined king
> it gives atck speed too
> 
> ...



hp shred with magic damage on hit from wits end, sheen proc and slows from Tri force, and 60 true damage on hit. Yeah lol warmogs not gonna do anything to save u.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> wait the current botrk gives AS?
> 
> ???



next patch its being changed to give 40% AS.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

YUP OP ITEM


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

honestly you might be able to get away with getting that item instead of pd on carries like kog and vayne.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

60?

i thought max rank hiten style was 75/hit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

yea it is

fuck u for making me check darth

u know how lazy i am

smh


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

People already get it on Kog tho lol.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> yea it is
> 
> fuck u for making me check darth
> 
> ...



I havent played Irelia in ages tbh. 75 true damage on hit seems pretty imba no matter how u look at it. 4 autos and thats 300 true damage. And thats not including the other physical/magic damage she gets on hit from her items. or her base damages. 

think about it wad. that late game is gonna be monstrous no matter how u look at it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

but its a lot better midgame for the reasoning that she gains no new offensive steroids or powers past lvl 9


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

The new one WAD. It's going to give an ATK speed bonus + shred 15% of HP. 

4N stop ganking for me. Go somewhere else.

Edit: Speaking of which WAD, at campus I was talking to a fellow classmate about league of legends. And I was talking about Akali. A random guy passed us by and said "Akali is OP as fuck"

And I thought, was that WAD? Why are you at my school damn.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> Zephyrs (Tenacity stacks with your passive. You are now god like OP. And good stats).


wait

wouldnt that mean it also stacks with the tenacity mastery to


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> The new one WAD. It's going to give an ATK speed bonus + shred 15% of HP.
> 
> 4N stop ganking for me. Go somewhere else.
> 
> ...



WAD's influence is clearly spreading.

don't worry bro. i'll get a good gank for you one day... one day.

that towerdive was such scrub level... sigh im ashamed of that play even though i knew better and thought about it carefully. i was like 'fck it. GOTTA KILL HIM.'

xin zhao brings out the man in me. a bit too much man tbh.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

That was so bad, it was worse than a 900 elo play on youtube. Diving a Darius when he's level 6 SMH.

And No, stay away from top lane. I'm just going to farm if you're going to gank next time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

spreadin da gospel


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

> Diving a Darius when he's level 6 SMH.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> That was so bad, it was worse than a 900 elo play on youtube. Diving a Darius when he's level 6 SMH.
> 
> And No, stay away from top lane. I'm just going to farm if you're going to gank next time.



he was such low health

and i did it without a wave to boot.

i juggled all of those factors.

and literally said 'fck it.'

but dw, i'll get a good gank for you that will restore your faith in my ganking.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

i got santi to start jungling akali


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

i hope santi fails hard with jungle akali

don't need that bitch dominating the jungle too. :sanji

the jungle is no place for sideboobs and cowards who uses shrouds to deceive the opponent. 

need to be straight up manly like xin zhao or vi.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

dunno jungle akali works
lvl 6 ganks op


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

in the old jungle she was pretty damn good as well 
old jungle was so easy :sanji


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

diving a darius though
really 4n


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> diving a darius though
> really 4n



i know

im laughing about it because its hiarlious as fck

but im really ashamed of that play.

its made even worse because i know i can play way better than that.

but pretty much most of my ganks earned kills though and we had an akali mid that won her lane so there wasn't much worry.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> wait
> 
> wouldnt that mean it also stacks with the tenacity mastery to



YEAAAAAP



Demonic Shaman said:


> That was so bad, it was worse than a 900 elo play on youtube. Diving a Darius when he's level 6 SMH.
> 
> And No, stay away from top lane. I'm just going to farm if you're going to gank next time.



lol 4N worst reputation NA


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol 4N worst reputation NA



my shields

and now my jungling

but the haters won't bring me down

i'll be the very best there ever was.


BELIEVE IT

/pokemonandnarutogetonmylevel


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> YEAAAAAP
> 
> 
> 
> lol 4N worst reputation NA



what the fuck

so in teamfights she gets 90% tenacity

what the fuck


4N said:


> my shields
> 
> and now my jungling
> 
> ...


you forgot anivia walls

and mid lane in general


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

> what the fuck
> 
> so in teamfights she gets 90% tenacity
> 
> what the fuck



welcome to league of irelia


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

itd be k if it was just your mechanical skills. but you're being called out for poor judgement as well. 

tsk foreign. tsk.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

no its not 90%. Tenacity stacks multiplicatively. its more somewhere in the 60-75% range I think.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

to be fair you're a top tier bronze player


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> no its not 90%. Tenacity stacks multiplicatively. its more somewhere in the 60-75% range I think.


still

thats stupid


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> you forgot anivia walls
> 
> and mid lane in general



learning anivia with smartcast zzzzzzzzzz

and my mid laning isn't terrible at all mechanically speaking. there have been times where i keep up with WAD and ace in cs when we played top, bot and mid lane respectively. only difference is that WAD would probably be up a kill or two.

but rarely do i ever lose lane when i play together with you guys(or in general now that i think about it haha). in mid lane especially. what i don't do is win my lane outright. that doesn't happen alot. what i need to work on when i lane is trying to outplay my opponent, be more aggressive and roam. follow my lane where he goes etc etc i don't play the lane how it should be played and thats where i fall short



Darth said:


> itd be k if it was just your mechanical skills. but you're being called out for poor judgement as well.
> 
> tsk foreign. tsk.



silence scumbag. 

teemos have no say in this thread


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> to be fair you're a top tier bronze player



That's like saying you're the best of the worst. Top tier and bronze in the same sentence makes me lol though

Its k 4n you'll get there. Honestly he ganked everywhere else fine. Just not top.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> to be fair you're a top tier bronze player



not gonna lie, I lol'd 

i'll take that in stride. ty mate.

one day i'll be a top tier LoL player. i'll carry all of you to diamond.

just watch. when i get back from the army, my back will be so broad, you guys will just hop on and get carried every game. you'll swear im a magic carpet that'll take you to the top.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

I just tell it like it is. Real talk.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

keeping up with me in cs isn't good
im bad


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> I just tell it like it is. Real talk.



i just realized how our sets correspond with each other.





is this destiny?


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

4N said:


> i just realized how our sets correspond with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iirc it doesnt end well for your set.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> keeping up with me in cs isn't good
> im bad



better than the average player though, thats for sure.

and i also mentioned WAD.

not trying to give myself self-praise but rather making an observation. when it comes to CS, i try to measure myself with you guys so i'll know if im doing okay or badly.

like if i see WAD ahead of me by like 20 cs during laning phase i would be like dammit. same goes for you.

what i do realize is though that after laning phase that my CS rate goes down considerably while you and WAD still increase your CS somehow.

i gotta improve my overall gameplay(mechanics) and have better judgement. Those are my weak points right now which is pretty much everything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> keeping up with me in cs isn't good
> im bad



keeping up with me in cs isn't good

i fight instead of farm


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> iirc it doesnt end well for your set.



thats the twist

its up to me to finish the story now.

where iskandar failed, i shall persevere.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

i farm champions
not minions


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> keeping up with me in cs isn't good
> 
> i fight instead of farm



it isn't bad either.

and thats why i made note of you getting kills. you make plays and push your lane whereas i don't because i try to be as safe as possible but me being pussy gives the opponent the opportunity to roam, which he'll do if he is sensible. sometimes i get lucky where this isn't the case and we play it at my pace, where i would usually win in that scenario.

which brings me to my trading ability. i suck at trading pretty much. done some 1v1s against terry for practice and i failed pretty hard. only about twice did i manage to outtrade him that was when i went riven against irelia and garen against vlad but i didn't know how to press the advantage so it was pointless in the end. :c same goes for when I played with Gogeta on the PBE. 

trading efficiently so hard for me right now :c if i learn how to do that, i reckon i could make more plays in my lane.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

screw trading

just go all in

whoever does more damage wins

np


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> screw trading
> 
> just go all in
> 
> ...



guess thats one way to trade.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

watching saint's stream

crs playing ranked 5s

and they are raping pretty hard. the enemy's taric told them to go play in their own tier lool

it was unranked though so its prolly a silver ranked team they were up against.


----------



## Mitsuru (Feb 19, 2013)

4N said:


> it isn't bad either.
> 
> and thats why i made note of you getting kills. you make plays and push your lane whereas i don't because i try to be as safe as possible but me being pussy gives the opponent the opportunity to roam, which he'll do if he is sensible. sometimes i get lucky where this isn't the case and we play it at my pace, where i would usually win in that scenario.
> 
> ...




Keep an eye on the size of the creep waves, since creeps turn aggro to the champion when champions start damaging each other. When your creep wave is larger, its a good time to trade because you have more minions to help you damage if he tries to fight back. If not, you get free harass.

edit: You can use brush too if you're top/bot lane, mid too to a degree, but poking then entering brush resets creeps from turning aggro onto you, so you can avoid taking damage with ranged poke that way.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

4N said:


> watching saint's stream
> 
> * crs playing ranked 5s*
> 
> ...



wut                        .


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

foreign go home your drunk


----------



## Santí (Feb 19, 2013)

Jungle Akali is fun, but you don't really get to face role with her when you get fed as well as you would when you're laning, due to lower funds.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 19, 2013)

lol my bad

they weren't ranked yet. they were in their placement matches.

i was on NF once upon a time while drunk(drank an entire bottle of wine to test my tolerance). nothing spectacular but it seemed all the more amusing for some reason(reading the forums and writing).

the hangover afterwards was terror though. :\


----------



## OS (Feb 19, 2013)

So I told myself, fuck it. Buy Irelia and just grasp that i need to give her health. This is the end result. Most of those kills were also just fuckin around since we were winning.

And yes, dat Swain


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

lulu>Akali


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

Lulu>Diana as well.


----------



## Santí (Feb 19, 2013)

Karthus > Lulu


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2013)

lulu prevents karthus triple kills


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

because she has a hat

hat op as fuck


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

Hat ap boost got nerfed in season 3.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2013)

no man not that hat

like

her head adornment


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 19, 2013)

dropped another game


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

oh
gg
then lulu op


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2013)

LeBlanc is kinda terror in lane.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn this tool is awesome.

Just made this sivir wallpaper. <3 her Chinese arts so much. pek


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm on a roll.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 20, 2013)

I see Fire Red. I like the Sivir one more.

Also I tried Olaf in ranked, I do feel he's a bit weaker now in lane (Also he doesn't get passive armor pen so the axe does feel a bit weaker without it). I can't seem to harass with Q that much since the slow can fade away and they can run now >_> 

Still wrecks in teamfights.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I see Fire Red. I like the Sivir one more.
> 
> Also I tried Olaf in ranked, I do feel he's a bit weaker now in lane (Also he doesn't get passive armor pen so the axe does feel a bit weaker without it). I can't seem to harass with Q that much since the slow can fade away and they can run now >_>
> 
> Still wrecks in teamfights.



Yeah Sivir's splashes are just hella awesome. 

I haven't actually played Olaf since the nerfs. Can he still chain axes in lane for a kill or is that more or less impossible now with the faded slow?


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Huh. The Copenhagen Wolves's AP mid got mugged in Cologne right before the LCS last week so he couldn't play and they had to replace him with Forellenlord. 

Rofl that sucks. No wonder they went 0-3 that weekend.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2013)

Bloodmoon or nurse skin

choices choices choices =[


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Honestly can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2013)

Blood Moon is her best skin, imo. The splash art is easily one of the best in the game. She just looks so stunning and elegant. In Nurse, she's just a big ol' slut.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2013)

lol such an impulse purchase.
got nurse (like the white)
and bought Eternum Nocturne.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Blood Moon is her best skin, imo. The splash art is easily one of the best in the game. She just looks so stunning and elegant. In Nurse, she's just a big ol' slut.


wow, way to hate man. Nurse Akali is beautiful. 


RemChu said:


> lol such an impulse purchase.
> got nurse (like the white)
> and bought Eternum Nocturne.



Nice.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> wow, way to hate man. Nurse Akali is beautiful.



One day I shall rid the world of horrors like Headmistress Fiora, Nurse Akali, Officer Caitlyn, and French Maid Nidalee. Mark my words. 

Of course Riot could make a Schoolboy Ezreal skin. Or a Lifeguard Garen skin.

Then I'd shut up.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

le       sigh.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

which reminds me, I have the other three but I still need to buy French Maid Nidalee. 

Can't believe I haven't gotten that yet.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2013)

AS AKALI HERSELF WOULD SAY

AS BALANCE DICTATES 



Darth said:


> which reminds me, I have the other three but I still need to buy French Maid Nidalee.
> 
> Can't believe I haven't gotten that yet.



 That splash art is terror tbh. Are those boobs or water balloons. Who can say.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> One day I shall rid the world of horrors like Headmistress Fiora, Nurse Akali, Officer Caitlyn, and French Maid Nidalee. Mark my words.






Godaime Hokage said:


> Of course Riot could make a Schoolboy Ezreal skin.






Godaime Hokage said:


> Then I'd shut up.




I prefer skins that look like actual fighters. Not a big fan of the "funny skins" :/


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> I prefer skins that look like actual fighters. Not a big fan of the "funny skins" :/



How is Nurse Akali funny?

It's sexy as hell. Not funny. 

Funny would be like pool party Ziggs. Or Astronautilus. Or Suprise Party Fiddlesticks. 

And while awesome, they're nowhere near as awesome as Battle Bunny Riven, Heartseeker Vayne, or Nurse Akali.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

Poppy    <3


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Poppy    <3



Who              ?


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> How is Nurse Akali funny?
> 
> It's sexy as hell. Not funny.
> 
> ...


I said "funny skins". Nurse Akali doesn't look like a fighter, just like the new Fiora skin, where I really love the splash art... Skins can be sexy and fit into a fighting theme at the same time, but Nurse, Mistress, Bunny... are all silly skins, at least when you see them fight, therefore "funny" in my book... ^^



Darth said:


> Who              ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Who              ?



Just went 12-0 with her, fun times.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Just went 12-0 with her, fun times.



I'm sorry the name doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> I prefer skins that look like actual fighters. Not a big fan of the "funny skins" :/



I tend to agree because I like immersion, but I think the LoL graphics are too low for that anyway. Tbh I wouldn't mind all the sexualized female champions at all if Riot threw something the other way once in a while. I think Rugged Garen is the closest thing to male fanservice, and he's not even sexualized, just naturally foyne. 



Sephiroth said:


> Poppy    <3



I actually had a jungle Poppy on my team earlier who did really really well. Always nice to see someone do well with a low win rate champ.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Corporate Mundo best battle skin.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 20, 2013)

screwing around with builds as varus


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I don't recommend Zhonya's on any ad carry ever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

Much better to buy a guardian angel.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I tend to agree because I like immersion, but I think the LoL graphics are too low for that anyway. Tbh I wouldn't mind all the sexualized female champions at all if Riot threw something the other way once in a while. I think Rugged Garen is the closest thing to male fanservice, and he's not even sexualized, just naturally foyne.


Yeah, rugged Garen looks like a real man. At least his splash art 

But oh well, without the boobs, Lol wouldn't be half as successful as it is, so we should be kinda thankful...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

So legendary Riven skin when?


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> So legendary Riven skin when?



Probably not for awhile, if ever. Championship Riven just came out like 3 months ago lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm sad I missed my chance to get that one.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 20, 2013)

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yeah I don't recommend Zhonya's on any ad carry ever.


i could've put anything on there really, i just picked that to taunt fizz.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> COME AT ME BRO


Dominion games are the best. 


projectcapsule said:


> i could've put anything on there really, i just picked that to taunt fizz.



vs ap burst assassins maw of malmortius is generally a great item. so is banshee's veil and guardian angel. 

but yeah i could see the fun behind buying a zhonya's to mess with the other team.  Nice.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yeah I don't recommend Zhonya's on any ad carry ever.


Could be nice on AD carries with AP scaling and an enemy Karthus + AD carry/jungle/top


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)

interrupting dps for 2.5 seconds


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

stunning yourself for 2.5 is usually never a good idea as an adc.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2013)

Just played akali vs ashe mid.

so funny all the jumping around 

edit:

fuck im addicted to this shit, fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)

a--l- -- -s ----


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Could be nice on AD carries with AP scaling and an enemy Karthus + AD carry/jungle/top



Lol.

Kill yourself.
That's got to be the worst reasoning I've heard in a while


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

Got demoted.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 20, 2013)

Vae is as friendly as ever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)

itt:i give u a champion ur personality is most reminiscient of


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 20, 2013)

Ugh, why do I always get fucking champs like Vi, Jax and Gragas as support bot lol.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> itt:i give u a champion ur personality is most reminiscient of



I think I ended up being like Tonton or some shit when we did this with Naruto. Not sure if want. 

inb4 taric herp


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)

gh:ezreal

an adventurous spirit with an explorer's heart!


----------



## Sajin (Feb 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> itt:i give u a champion ur personality is most reminiscient of



lets do this


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2013)

I was gonna be a flamer one way or another. 

Wad's like if Swain and Darius had a baby, true story.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> itt:i give u a champion ur personality is most reminiscient of



Gief nao pls.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Darius seems to be legit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gief nao pls.



Draven                .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)

Sajin said:


> lets do this



malzahar

u have a strong foresight but uve become dark



Vae said:


> Gief nao pls.



shaco

u thrive on mischief and delight in deceiving people and ur clearly mad


----------



## Sajin (Feb 20, 2013)

knew i'd get the void prophet.

:fist


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2013)

taric op 

bot lane was shit, top lane was shit

only jungle and mid were ok

so i teamed up with those 3 and in the end got the 2nd highest k/d 

and build a rabbadon deathcap cause i could xD


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2013)

I like Sephiroth's suggestion more


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

what am i? 

im clearly jarvan


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2013)

4N said:


> what am i?
> 
> im clearly jarvan



Jarvan doesn't turn into a sobbing mess when Shaco trolls him.

You sound more like Teemo


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> itt:i give u a champion ur personality is most reminiscient of



Go.

It's probably going to be Trundle tho. Fuck you.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

my scumbag level is too low to be teemo


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

IIT: I'm Zed. 

Fucking kill bitches when I want, call you all trash cause it's true. 

Get on my level.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

No clue what I would be.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2013)

Kyle is Nautilus because he's the one we'd throw overboard. Yup.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2013)

Just learned that one of Quinn's quotes is a reference to Sylvanas Windrunner from World of Warcraft.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> itt:i give u a champion ur personality is most reminiscient of


do et
                                     .


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

SHADDUP ADRIAN

:'(


----------



## Sansa (Feb 20, 2013)

First game as Lux in about 2 months.

10/1/13.

Luxanna


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 20, 2013)

Me next Please a


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

93 cs at 27 minutes zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 20, 2013)

please tell me you were jungling


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

i wish i were jungling

i was adc unfortunately


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> please tell me you were jungling



I was jungling as fiddle in the same game and got about 120 cs.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 20, 2013)

foreign thats really really bad


----------



## Sansa (Feb 20, 2013)

Should I get Nid or Akali?


----------



## Mitsuru (Feb 20, 2013)

Akali if you want to kill stuff or you're a good assassin. Nidalee is way more versatile though, she can fill a support role, go ap mid, or top and be an ad or a bruiser type. Akali is more flavor of the month popular at the moment though, in this season of burst damage.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> foreign thats really really bad



can't always have good performances i suppose. my adc farm pretty much puts me at like 140-150 cs by 20 mins on an average(at my best). I still haven't reached 180 cs by 20 mins yet.

my average cs by 20 is like 120-140 as adc.

that was just a really bad game.

performed much better the next game but still lost zzzz


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)

4N said:


> what am i?
> 
> im clearly jarvan



teemo

u never want to be super aggressive

and people find u annoying

tho u r cute



Gogeta said:


> Go.
> 
> It's probably going to be Trundle tho. Fuck you.



wukong

u r a disciple who ambitiously seeks to surpass his master



Darth said:


> IIT: I'm Zed.
> 
> Fucking kill bitches when I want, call you all trash cause it's true.
> 
> Get on my level.



trundle

filthy troll



Sephiroth said:


> No clue what I would be.



kog'maw

is it a boy? is it a girl?



Lord Genome said:


> do et
> .



nasus

a patient man with good time management



Demonic Shaman said:


> Me next Please a



jayce

a stylish man with much form


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> teemo
> 
> u never want to be super aggressive
> 
> ...



fuck you. 

on the other hand, you gotta calm down bro. its not as if we were blaming you or anything so there was no pressure. we get it, your comp is crap. getting all depressed and angst was pretty off-putting tbh. and thats coming from me who was pretty down himself the game before.

and there was a slight glimmer of hope of a comeback but damn, that was an interesting shen build from the enemy. pretty much carried them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 20, 2013)

foreign talking about raging

lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)

im an uchiha

im allowed to be hateful and shit


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> foreign talking about raging
> 
> lol



yeah but i try not to and i've gotten a lot better at it than before.

perhaps get off your high horse and realize that everyone's opinion can count, regardless of who the person is. i don't see why my opinion should be any less than the next man's.

hence why i asked santi's opinion on the jungle even though he isn't excellent himself.

hence me telling WAD how he behaved was unnecessary, even though i have been prone to such behavior in the past and still do tbh but i try to help because thats what friends do.

don't be obnoxious.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> im an uchiha
> 
> im allowed to be hateful and shit



...

i have no argument against this. 

im an uchiha as well.

but hate led our clan to destruction. don't be like madara.

let love bring calm to your soul so you may inherit the will of fire and bring up the next generation of noobs like myself who aspire to be good players in this toxic, god forsaken game we all love and hate.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

herpderp

inb4thisistheinternet

because we aren't human beings, right


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)

fuck that

let this world be destroyed

wadara


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2013)

Foreign raged like fuck yesterday because I said "Foreign, Malph has been overextending and tower diving me for the past 5 minutes, come gank his ass"

"OMG I FUCKING KNOW HE'S BEEN OVEREXTENDING BUT I'M JUST TOO FUCKING FAR AWAY AND...SO JUST LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE I'M DOING THE BEST I FUCKING CAN AND...DON'T LOSE YOUR FUCKING LANE BECAUSE IT'S NOT MY FUCKING FAULT YOU LOST YOUR LANE SO FUCKING BADLY FUCK"

"Okay, Foreign. It took you about an additional 4 minutes to say all of that rage, Elise and Malphite have tower dived me, I'm dead.... And you still haven't come top not even once 17 minutes into the game against a Malph who has been at my turret for 14 of those minutes. No excuses."


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 20, 2013)

4N said:


> yeah but i try not to and i've gotten a lot better at it than before.
> 
> perhaps get off your high horse and realize that everyone's opinion can count, regardless of who the person is. i don't see why my opinion should be any less than the next man's.
> 
> ...



what

what are you talking about


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 20, 2013)

lol santi                           .


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> itt:i give u a champion ur personality is most reminiscient of



Read   me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)

rengar

u dont give a darn u just want to hunt and "eat" bitches


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2013)

4N said:


> fuck you.
> 
> on the other hand, you gotta calm down bro. its not as if we were blaming you or anything so there was no pressure. we get it, your comp is crap. getting all depressed and angst was pretty off-putting tbh. and thats coming from me who was pretty down himself the game before.
> 
> and there was a slight glimmer of hope of a comeback but damn, that was an interesting shen build from the enemy. pretty much carried them.



Fucking told you that you'd be Teemo.

GG I win


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Foreign raged like fuck yesterday because I said "Foreign, Malph has been overextending and tower diving me for the past 5 minutes, come gank his ass"
> 
> "OMG I FUCKING KNOW HE'S BEEN OVEREXTENDING BUT I'M JUST TOO FUCKING FAR AWAY AND...SO JUST LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE I'M DOING THE BEST I FUCKING CAN AND...DON'T LOSE YOUR FUCKING LANE BECAUSE IT'S NOT MY FUCKING FAULT YOU LOST YOUR LANE SO FUCKING BADLY FUCK"
> 
> "Okay, Foreign. It took you about an additional 4 minutes to say all of that rage, Elise and Malphite have tower dived me, I'm dead.... And you still haven't come top not even once 17 minutes into the game against a Malph who has been at my turret for 14 of those minutes. No excuses."



yep

and while the manner and delivery of it was definitely bad, i don't take back what i said either(except the swearing because thats never good). its not as if i was afk farming jungle. you are up tp with 3 deaths already and mal ahead of you by 3 levels. i get gank bot and get double kill and drag. and you continue to bitch. so i got really annoyed with it.

why bitch about elise and mal tower diving you? i was on my way and bam, you are dead. couldn't do anything about that. yes i should have gone top sooner and that was just poor jungling on my part but after those couple of deaths, plus you were severely behind on farm. ganking a lost lane isn't productive for the team.

for instance, that one game with ez where i did shit, WAD went roaming(as leona support) because bot was already loss. i don't blame for him it or how he reacted though i didn't like it because it was the truth. think of the team and not just yourself, especially if you fall behind pretty hard. i just didn't like how he delivered the criticism.  (he was less abrasive than i was though)

in short, welcome to solo laning. don't depend on your jungler, EVER. i learned that early. im sure LG knows it as well seeing as he started playing alot of jax. you lose lane? consider all the factors of what went wrong and just seek to play better. and ffs, PLEASE WARD. not warding is close to suicide. and it doesn't matter if you are pushed to tower, just ward so you can have more awareness and react to the situation quicker. 

that game could have done differently as well but as a jungler i just failed really hard that game and as WAD said I didn't put enough pressure across the map(elise getting successful ganks and me not so much plus she was ahead in cs i was definitely playing poorly) so I take full blame anyway. You don't even solo lane that often and I pushed you into that role regardless because I wanted to practice my jungling so its w/e.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> kog'maw
> 
> is it a boy? is it a girl?



I told you I'm a boy, my gender shouldn't be in question.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 20, 2013)

> wukong
> 
> u r a disciple who ambitiously seeks to surpass his master



THAT'S

actually good, not what i expected but it's kind of true.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> what
> 
> what are you talking about



nvm.

i know i come exactly off as a hypocrite lecturing errbody about rage and how you shouldn't do it even though im guilty of it as well sometimes still.

i just believe that if you are aware of it, then you can still be helped because rage is never good. thats what i try to do. i know when i rage with you guys none of you are pleased and it just makes a bleary atmosphere, so i try my hardest not to. and tbh, i wouldn't want that type of shit around me either when i play. still, i understand completely how one can feel so i try to help. i mean, who better to help then someone who knows completely how you feel?

and the amount of times i've raged this month can be counted on one hand so improvement is definitely there(5 times >_>).


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2013)

4N said:


> yep
> 
> and while the manner and delivery of it was definitely bad, i don't take back what i said either(except the swearing because thats never good). its not as if i was afk farming jungle. you are up tp with 3 deaths already and mal ahead of you by 3 levels. i get gank bot and get double kill and drag. and you continue to bitch. so i got really annoyed with it.
> 
> ...



So basically you don't regret giving him shit when he was playing poorly.

You're learning from me, my young apprentice


----------



## Sansa (Feb 20, 2013)

Nid's spears though.

And Akali's model though.

Hmm


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

this thread is depressing

but WAD, why

why did you choose LEE FCKING SIN!? You know he is cursed when you play with us.

fcking srsly

when was the last game that you played with him that we didn't fck up or just had plain bad luck? im telling you, stay away from that champ when we group.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> So basically you don't regret giving him shit when he was playing poorly.
> 
> You're learning from me, my young apprentice



nope.

i don't aim to give ppl shit. ESPECIALLY when i play as shit or worse.

but the constant bitching was annoying as fck. thats the typical laner for you in solo q. lose lane? QQ and blame jungler for losing lane.

in this instance, he is actually right but at the same time but don't continue to QQ about it. and ward. always ward. when santi didn't ward and then QQ'd about getting towerdove, that was sort of the breaking point because had he warded accordingly, he would have known the tower dive was gonna come and probably could have escaped but he didn't do it despite me telling him several times.

wards save lives.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been telling WAD not to play Leesin ever since he came to "help" me mid by kicking Anivia egg (which I was about to kill on my own) to safety with like 10 hp half a year ago.

He never listens smh


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 20, 2013)

he played with me as lee sin and won


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I've been telling WAD not to play Leesin ever since he came to "help" me mid by kicking Anivia egg (which I was about to kill on my own) to safety with like 10 hp half a year ago.
> 
> He never listens smh



even on EUW? 

damn, that really is your bad luck champ.



Lord Genome said:


> he played with me as lee sin and won



ITS ALWAYS ME 

fck the universe.

_________

i only won game with WAD where he played as Lee Sin...

And that was the game Ace carried as Twitch LOL 

it would seem that one just does not carry as the blind monk.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

Yo 4n stfu already.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yo 4n stfu already.



okay. 

thread has gotten rather depressing with all my rants though.

time to go back to my short, useless ones.

np.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

tyvm.

also wad your gragas. fucking jolly most of the time until you down like 8 barrels of hard vodka and you go into a drunken rage flinging shit errywhere and blaming your barrel shaped pc.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

hmm, i might hold back on buying thresh afterall.

though it isn't like i would even be able to play with her anyway for like 2-3 days after her release in the end. :\


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> rengar
> 
> u dont give a darn u just want to hunt and "eat" bitches



This is true. I wil 98.99% of the time go in for a kill, even if the enemy team is right behind the enemy champion meaning I would die too.



4N said:


> yep
> 
> and while the manner and delivery of it was definitely bad, i don't take back what i said either(except the swearing because thats never good). its not as if i was afk farming jungle. you are up tp with 3 deaths already and mal ahead of you by 3 levels. i get gank bot and get double kill and drag. and you continue to bitch. so i got really annoyed with it.



That was one success out of several. I saw how that one result was good, but that does not make all of your previous lack of presence before that suddenly "okay"

And from what I've read in this thread from Max, this wasn't the first time you neglected top lane. This has got to stop.



> why bitch about elise and mal tower diving you? i was on my way and bam, you are dead. couldn't do anything about that. yes i should have gone top sooner and that was just poor jungling on my part but after those couple of deaths, plus you were severely behind on farm. *ganking a lost lane isn't productive for the team.*



This is the wrong attitude, and it makes me upset that you would even think this way. As a Jungler, you always help the lane that needs the help the most in whatever way you can. You're not really doing much for the team as a whole by constantly ganking the lane that's already winning, just because you're more guaranteed to get a kill or assist. That's selfish thinking, and a noob mistake I expect from lvl 10 junglers, and this is coming from the person who likes to kill other champions more than anyone.

You're supposed to do whatever you can to help your lane, in whatever small way you can. If the enemy is overextending, playing super aggressive, and denying the lane cs, be there to punish them for it. By doing so, the enemy laner will begin to play more passively allowing your ally in lane to safely farm cs and close the gap, and the enemy won't be able to get even farther ahead than he already is. You should have also took into consideration that I don't top lane, which automatically means that I will need a bit of an early game help.

If you had done this just once earlier, I wouldn't have died 4 times because of Malphite being stupidly ahead of me and Elise ganking top.



> for instance, that one game with ez where i did shit, WAD went roaming(as leona support) because bot was already loss. i don't blame for him it or how he reacted though i didn't like it because it was the truth. think of the team and not just yourself, especially if you fall behind pretty hard. i just didn't like how he delivered the criticism.  (he was less abrasive than i was though)



Don't compare me to a player who is possibly just flat-out incompetent, and wouldn't be able to do much no matter how far ahead he is. You know what I am capable of as a player, and you should know that if assisted and helped, I can get back into the game and make plays.

You came up just one time, and I ended up getting a double kill on malph and Elise. That helped a whole lot and made me more competent when team fights began.



> in short, welcome to solo laning. don't depend on your jungler, EVER. i learned that early. im sure LG knows it as well seeing as he started playing alot of jax. you lose lane? consider all the factors of what went wrong and just seek to play better. and ffs, PLEASE WARD. not warding is close to suicide. and it doesn't matter if you are pushed to tower, just ward so you can have more awareness and react to the situation quicker.



This is yet again the wrong attitude, especially with a premade Jungler. I realize what I did wrong in the early game, such as dueling with Malphite at lvl 4 in the middle of the lane while you were off farming and me not knowing where Elise was, as well as not warding, but that still isn't any excuse for a lack of presence.



> that game could have done differently as well but as a jungler i just failed really hard that game and as WAD said I didn't put enough pressure across the map(elise getting successful ganks and me not so much plus she was ahead in cs i was definitely playing poorly) so I take full blame anyway. You don't even solo lane that often and I pushed you into that role regardless because I wanted to practice my jungling so its w/e.



I'm telling you all of this because these were things I did as well, and things I were bashed and scolded for by my friends. I was a greedy jungler more focused on ganking the lane with the most guaranteed kill more than showing presence in the losing lane to prevent the enemy from getting a larger lead. 

Since I started doing this, I find myself winning a lot more solo queue matches than previous.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 20, 2013)

3 losses in a row because teammates are dumb as fuck.

Twitch ran everytime we had a teamfight.

WW dived 5v1.

Fuck man.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2013)

I jist read all dat with your voice narrating it all in my head. 

Shit was crazy. 


Also I told 4N to stfu Santi so I dont see the point of posting  this shit anyway, as he oviously fears me.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2013)

And it's now my birthday.

Where my RP gifts at, hoes?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 20, 2013)

I need some TL;DR. Shits too long guys.

@WAD: Fits me nicely. 4N you are definitely Teemo. It's so easy to hate you.


----------



## Mitsuru (Feb 20, 2013)

4n actually has a point to a degree. It's risky to help a lane that's behind. For example:

Sivir is 0/3 and Draven is quite fed. I'm Nocturne and I place a ward above the enemy red brush (we're purple side) and see the Xin going bot. So I say care bot, Xin is around/coming your way.

Now, why don't I go help? Because frankly we can't fight them 3v3 at all. And there's a high chance that the river is warded and I simply get caught and killed trying to counter-gank, so in my judgment there it's much better to just have the bot lane back off and then try to pressure mid or top while I know Xin isn't there.

It's very easy to make things even worse when you're trying to help a losing lane, sometimes sacrifices need to be made. Which sucks, but it isn't always a bad decision.

(And twenty seconds after I say to be careful, Xin kills the Sivir. )

So yeah, something to think about. When a lane falls behind, the opposing team knows you want to help that lane out and are typically prepared to counter-gank, and it's highly likely you're gonna make things worse. As a jungler, you need to think about those kinds of things too, and maybe just try to feed the other lanes at the sacrifice of the losing one.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

you are definitely right when you said i show more presence.

but you are on wrong on me trying to help you after you already lost lane imo. i'd rather not type another non-constructive post so i'll keep this short.

why try to bring you back into a game you are already so far behind on? helping bot lane was the better choice because then they could have gotten ahead and carry harder.

the thing is, you don't know how to stay relevant in a game even after losing lane and this was mentioned just last night (not about you, just generally speaking when we were talking about champs). that requires better game mechanics(cs for example) and how to play according to suit. in short, more experience in solo laning in general. the mistake wasn't me coming to help you AFTER you were so far behind; it was me not coming to you earlier to pressure malphite and perhaps even possibly countergank elise.

i took the chance in trying to get the other lanes ahead. 

tl;dr - i don't babysit lost lanes. shoulda ganked earlier. you need more experience in solo lanes, i need to be a better jungler.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2013)

No one says happy birthday.

GG


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2013)

Who was the AP Garen I was playing with on EUW the other day? Gogeta? Vae?

That was just too hilarious, I had my friend take over because I had to help move some boxes into the truck, and when I came back, my friend was immediately all: "Nick, please tell me this Garen isn't your friend. He is running fucking AP and is the biggest retarded I know. Euro server is such a scary place...."


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2013)

Wasn't me. I only play on EUW with IRL friends.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Kagura said:


> 4n actually has a point to a degree. It's risky to help a lane that's behind. For example:
> 
> Sivir is 0/3 and Draven is quite fed. I'm Nocturne and I place a ward above the enemy red brush (we're purple side) and see the Xin going bot. So I say care bot, Xin is around/coming your way.
> 
> ...



pretty much this.

santi doesn't solo lane to begin with so he doesn't know how to stay relevant regardless.

so helping him after he got so behind was pointless imo.

i'd rather not try to defend my terror jungling but this isn't something to argue about. you generally just don't babysit lost lanes. even the pro jungler for najin sword said this in AMA iirc. (if it wasn't najin sword, it was defintely some other asian team for sure lol)


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2013)

The worst part was when he refused to move and let me get back on, even after I told him to get the fuck off because he's a horrible Akali who was lvl 11 and didn't even start to build a bloody gunblade.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> tyvm.
> 
> also wad your gragas. fucking jolly most of the time until you down like 8 barrels of hard vodka and you go into a drunken rage flinging shit errywhere and blaming your barrel shaped pc.



damn dude ima dye my beard red i got dis


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't agree with that logic. No matter how lost the lane is, if Malphite has been over extending (again) for over 5 minutes because he knows that the jungler has not and will not go top, you go up there and make him back off. There is about a 0.02% chance of something going wrong with ganking someone who is 3 ft away from your tower and making him back off.

And as I stated, I was about 0/6, foreign came (at about the 24 minute mark), and I instantly got a double kill on Elise and Malphite and managed to get two more kills in team fights, being somewhat effective just because of him coming up once.

Had he continued to never come, I would have gone 0/10 and been absolutely useless.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I can't agree with that logic. No matter how lost the lane is, if Malphite has been over extending (again) for over 5 minutes because he knows that the jungler has not and will not go top, you go up there and make him back off. There is about a 2% chance of something going wrong with ganking someone who is 3 ft away from your tower.



im 2 levels behind mal

you are 3 levels behind mal

you do no damage

im xin zhao and malphite is malphite. my first priority is to build tank, not damage. while xin zhao does good dmg anyway without items in the early game, its malphite. come on now.

can easily use unstoppable force to get away. hasn't burned flash. you died 3 times. elise can make plays elsewhere.

the strategy he was using was to draw aggro from me so his jungler can make a play elsewhere. he already got ahead of you. he didn't need any more ganks. me going up top does nothing because we wouldn't be able to kill him while elise, who is fed and shows more pressure than i did that entire game could have simply made another play elsewhere.

yeah, i don't regret my decision of not making you my highest priority on the gank list after you fell so far behind. also, i just checked the malphite's profile. he is a Silver 1 player. yah, he definitely knew how to play his cards better than you and he played his better than I did mine as well.

i know i come off as a rude cunt saying this, but you need more experience in the game so you can identify the type of strats players employ. just like that time where we watched the LCS game between some NA team, and you said one of the teams lost that game because they picked Kat when that actually couldn't have been further from the truth. 



> No matter how lost the lane is, if Malphite has been over extending (again) for over 5 minutes because he knows that the jungler has not and will not go top, you go up there and make him back off.



no, i don't go up there to make him back off because when i do that, knowing that i do nothing to him, as well as you, he can just waste our time there while his jungler will have more ease pressuring the other lanes because his top laner will have the full attention of both you and the enemy jungler.

i already had trouble enough giving pressure across the map. why would i make that more easier for their elise than it already had been for the most part?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

holy fck

that post was much longer than i wanted it to be.

santi u r right. helping lost lanes is the right thing to do even though your experience in solo lanes is nigh non-existent, and your opponent was a Silver 1 player with over 1,900 wins in Normals.

thats my last tl-dr post for the day. fck this shit.

in no way is this anything personal, santi. i still stand by my decision of not helping your lane after you lost it pretty hard. i gave my reasons for it and everything. arguing about it is pretty exhausting and gets us no-where. whats done is done. can only look to improve on what we did wrong. you, learn to solo lane, and me, i gotta learn to jungle.


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2013)

4N said:


> hmm, i might hold back on buying thresh afterall.
> 
> though it isn't like i would even be able to play with her anyway for like 2-3 days after her release in the end. :\



When does the next patch get released? 

And her splash art is kinda lame.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> When does the next patch get released?
> 
> And her splash art is kinda lame.



considering the champion reveal done today, we can expect her this week.

but i get the feeling we won't get her til early next week anyway.

her splash art looks pretty cool imo. i mean, she doesn't look sexy but it looks dope as hell.


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2013)

The colors are just so dull looking and too blue. And I guess her coming so soon ruins my chance of buying nidalee


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)

also

when is the next team gonna discover the newest meta

3 hard pushers (like morde level pushing) in each lane, u can still have something like cait/nid bot for super pushes

and an aggressive counterjungler

enemy jungler cant gank all lanes and will be starved in his jungle due to coutnerjungling

it cant be beat

the pressure on the map too op


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2013)

So you're telling me that a first pick Kat, and then the other team who immediately picked an ENTIRE COMP of champions that can interrupt her ulti, has absolutely nothing to do with their loss?

That's the stupidest thing I've heard all day. It was essentially a 4v5, Kat was useless. Yes, the other team did overall make smarter plays as a team, but it was also poor selection to first pick Kat in draft. She went like 0/13.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

i don't remember the match too clearly, hell, i don't even remember the teams (i think it was Crs and GGU?)

but Kat wasn't the deciding factor(i remember that much) in their loss, which is what you are implying.

but i can't argue this because i don't remember the match too clearly so it'd be pointless going over the details.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 20, 2013)

A kat going 0/13 sounds pretty deciding to me.

No damage, no cc, no nothing.


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2013)

It wasn't CRS vs GGU, but I remember the team that didn't have a Kat picking Cho'gath and other champs that can stun/knock up immediately after the first pick Kat. They didn't even stop to think about their selection, they just went "lol Kat gg".


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> A kat going 0/13 sounds pretty deciding to me.
> 
> No damage, no cc, no nothing.



you have the link to the scores? or past posts? we discussed the match right afterwards. because im pretty certain GGU's Kat didn't do that badly lawl.

i posted my opinion on why they lost there.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 20, 2013)

I just questioned some guys reasoning on banning karthus over shen.

This is what he said:
MutalationNation: correct...If you watch most champ games are won with karthus
MutalationNation: yeah i got no shen i think he stinks


----------



## Sajin (Feb 20, 2013)

There's a Nidalee every single damn game lately


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I just questioned some guys reasoning on banning karthus over shen.
> 
> This is what he said:
> MutalationNation: correct...If you watch most champ games are won with karthus
> MutalationNation: yeah i got no shen i think he stinks



Shen isn't that great in solo queue.

You need communication for him to be as successful as he can be.
Solo queue Shen players never use their ult when needed, rarely split push and almost always lose their lanes.

I don't ban him anymore.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

Sant? said:


> It wasn't CRS vs GGU, but I remember the team that didn't have a Kat picking Cho'gath and other champs that can stun/knock up immediately after the first pick Kat. They didn't even stop to think about their selection, they just went "lol Kat gg".



It was CLG vs GGU.



yeah, they won the game by pushing for more objectives.

The game wasn't lost by definition of a Katarina pick, though I can agree that she can be a risky pick against organized teams. In this case, CLG had a CC oriented comp whereas GGU's team comp seemed centered on early game aggression and control across the map. That didn't work out though and that was where the experience showed from CLG as an older team.

With all the CC CLG had, her presence in teamfights was almost nullified though so I can agree with you saying that her part in those particular phases would have been pretty weak.

don't feel like watching the entire game again so i won't go over all the fine details but thats more or less my opinion of what went down in a nutshell.


----------



## Sidn22ey (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm just saying their growth is similar throughout the manga.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shen isn't that great in solo queue.
> 
> You need communication for him to be as successful as he can be.
> Solo queue Shen players never use their ult when needed, rarely split push and almost always lose their lanes.
> ...



Maybe on your terribad NA elo they don't, but pretty much every Shen I see in solo queue teleports all over the map and wins all the lanes.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Maybe on your terribad NA elo they don't, but pretty much every Shen I see in solo queue teleports all over the map and wins all the lanes.



Funny how you of all people would make a comment about terribad elo when every comment I see you post is you whining about some champ being OP.

Barely any champs in this game are OP, you're just bad, and you obviously don't have people who can handle a Shen player if you keep losing to him all the time.

From my experience, the EU servers are even worse than NA, both attitude and gameplay wise.


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

NA might be worse gameplay wise, but EUW ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are way more toxic.


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2013)

EU attitude has been by far the worst I've seen.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 20, 2013)

1k until Akali.

I'll wear the best goddamn crimson akali set when I get her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2013)

eu-w down

better give na rp


----------



## Sajin (Feb 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Funny how you of all people would make a comment about terribad elo when every comment I see you post is you whining about some champ being OP.
> 
> Barely any champs in this game are OP, you're just bad, and you obviously don't have people who can handle a Shen player if you keep losing to him all the time.
> 
> From my experience, the EU servers are even worse than NA, both attitude and gameplay wise.



Damn Vae, there's no getting through to you.  

I say solo queue Malphites can't play well based on my experience, you tell me I'm bad and I haven't seen any good ones.
Then I say solo queue Shens are actually pretty good based on my experience, you tell me I'm bad and I can't handle him... See the pattern? 

And btw I think at most 5 champions in this game are OP, which I'm pretty sure is the same as "barely any", so...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

Sometimes I wish I can go back to 1k elo just so I can spam Darius and laugh. Then again, hell no.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 21, 2013)

couldnt carry 4v5

so sad


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 21, 2013)

jungler and support forgot to trade champs

why me


----------



## Maerala (Feb 21, 2013)

Good Jannas are fucking terror. Like real.

I've never gotten so wrecked in bot lane as Sona. Might cry.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh yeah, right now, Xin Zhao or Vi gets banned frequently where I am. I switched to jungling at the moment because so far all of my junglers suck when I'm top lane. Not sure how anyone can screw up jungling, I rarely do it and I'm somewhat successful. I do my timers, I (pink) ward, I do successful ganks, I do successful counter-ganks, I know how to safely counter jungle. 

(I just saw a Xin Zhao failed ganking bot lane with only blue. So I stole his red. Stuff like that...yet people don't do it.)

The one thing I do fuck up though is CSing because... I'm always ganking -_- Got every lane rolling but my cs is just fucked up at the end. I don't know how to balance that yet. Actually as a jungler, what is the average cs by ten minutes? Enemy jungler is always 20 ahead of me. zzz


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh yeah, right now, Xin Zhao or Vi gets banned frequently where I am. I switched to jungling at the moment because so far all of my junglers suck when I'm top lane. Not sure how anyone can screw up jungling, I rarely do it and I'm somewhat successful. I do my timers, I (pink) ward, I do successful ganks, I do successful counter-ganks, I know how to safely counter jungle.
> 
> (I just saw a Xin Zhao failed ganking bot lane with only blue. So I stole his red. Stuff like that...yet people don't do it.)
> 
> The one thing I do fuck up though is CSing because... I'm always ganking -_- Got every lane rolling but my cs is just fucked up at the end. I don't know how to balance that yet. Actually as a jungler, what is the average cs by ten minutes? Enemy jungler is always 20 ahead of me. zzz



You usually catch up in CS by holding lanes or taking jungler tax


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2013)

I would tell you, but I never bother looking at my cs.

I would estimate around 40 cs.

*Edit:* lol, Vae.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> You usually catch up in CS by holding lanes or taking jungler tax



People be bitching even though I give them kills.

I get around 40 as well. That can't be right >_>

Edit: It's like, oh thanks Jarvan for ganking. Why are you still here Jarvan? Get out of here.


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> 1k until Akali.
> 
> I'll wear the best goddamn crimson akali set when I get her.


Crimson Akali isn't available in the store though. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> People be bitching even though I give them kills.
> 
> I get around 40 as well. That can't be right >_>
> 
> Edit: It's like, oh thanks Jarvan for ganking. Why are you still here Jarvan? Get out of here.


I know that feel bro. 


Sant? said:


> So you're telling me that a first pick Kat, and then the other team who immediately picked an ENTIRE COMP of champions that can interrupt her ulti, has absolutely nothing to do with their loss?
> 
> That's the stupidest thing I've heard all day. It was essentially a 4v5, Kat was useless. Yes, the other team did overall make smarter plays as a team, but it was also poor selection to first pick Kat in draft. She went like 0/13.


New Kat isn't nearly as reliant on channeling her ult as old Kat was. You can first pick her relatively safely these days. 


Vae said:


> No one says happy birthday.
> 
> GG



Happy birthday BEST FRIEND.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 21, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> jungler and support forgot to trade champs
> 
> why me


oh my god this game

*Spoiler*: __ 








jungle sona is op


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I get around 40 as well. That can't be right >_>



You're right, I get around 60

xzibit.jpg


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

I just played an incredibly tense ranked game. And I'm going to quote WAD "Akali is op as fuck"

Every one of my games, I've seen an Akali. Time to ban her out now.

Yup just checked my profile. About 7 Akalis out of 10 games so far.


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2013)

Recent bans I've been seeing?

Akali
Xin
Vi
Cho (Mostly me banning Cho but fuck that guy)
Malph
Blitz
Mumu
Elise
Kayle


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> Recent bans I've been seeing?
> 
> Akali
> Xin
> ...



That sounds like the standard bans right now. Except Cho lol.

I wonder why people are still banning out Blitzcrank. It feels like the current meta counters him anyways.

Plus I tried him out in normals, his q burns half of his mana at level 1. Holy sheet.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 21, 2013)

Heimer top and Trundle in my team.

y i no dodge ;_;


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, fuck Cho.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL they're nerfing AP Tryndamere. Meanwhile Xin Zhao, Vi, and Elise are still getting banned.

I have stolen 3 barons tonight. It doesn't give me that excitement anymore like it used to  

Good night.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 21, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Yes, fuck Cho.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> LOL they're nerfing AP Tryndamere.



There is a god.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

Vi is too dam good, it's so easy to get kills with her.

Was able to carry my team even against a fed Riven, Anivia, and Caitlyn and every lane of ours lost.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

Just bought Udyr to jungle with.

LG, how to udyr?

watch him get nerfed anyway 

is nocturne fun to play with though? been recommended to me like several times but he seems like such a dull champ that i haven't been inspired to get him. :\


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

oh dan dinh is an awesome streamer

his streams are just so chill to watch and he keeps shit just so general, like he talks about almost anything


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

udyr is ok nowhere near as strong as he used to be and the mobility creep makes him suffer a lot id only pick him if they have generally low mobility champs like darius and MF and stuff

nocturnes really fun to play if u get ahead and if u have the right team comp

one problem is that people try to rely nocturne as the sole tank/initiator and that generally doesnt work out well u need some other initiation power like a malphite or ashe arrow or smth


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

I should buy the sexy Jayce skin.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> udyr is ok nowhere near as strong as he used to be and the mobility creep makes him suffer a lot id only pick him if they have generally low mobility champs like darius and MF and stuff
> 
> nocturnes really fun to play if u get ahead and if u have the right team comp
> 
> one problem is that people try to rely nocturne as the sole tank/initiator and that generally doesnt work out well u need some other initiation power like a malphite or ashe arrow or smth



but udyr deals tons of dmg though. like, been watching him on saint's and dan's stream and they generally been wrecking with him. im sure im missing on some factors but he doesn't lack for damage, thats for sure.

and gonna be honest, i dnt see much nocturne's getting ahead :c like it isn't rare at all, like 40% of the time i see a nocturne play, the team usually gets ahead but they fail in teamfights because its as you said, they use him as the initiator and not the follow up lol.

wouldn't it be better to build nocturne damage, instead of tank anyway?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

yea udyr definitely wrecks and is tanky as fuck but if he gets kited then thats gg

and no nocturne shouldnt be damage because regardless ur going to be diving into the enemy team 5 strong whether ur the tank or the followup

u dont have stealth like akali or talon and u dont have burst so u cant assassinate the carry and peace it so u should most definitely build tanky though not full tank


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 21, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Who was the AP Garen I was playing with on EUW the other day? Gogeta? Vae?
> 
> That was just too hilarious, I had my friend take over because I had to help move some boxes into the truck, and when I came back, my friend was immediately all: "Nick, please tell me this Garen isn't your friend. He is running fucking AP and is the biggest retarded I know. Euro server is such a scary place...."



Ya it was me

And for the love of god, we went over this a hundred times, it's Mpen Garen, not AP Garen. Sheesh.

And your friend sounds like a tryharding,boring douchebag.

Murder him.



Also where did my Noc post go wtf.

So, i like Nocturne but i've had too many times where the top is someone like Zed, mid is someone like Leblanc, bot is someone like Ashe and Sona, and if i dare go damage on Noc even early on we are screwed. Even if i go like Warmog > Randuins it barely matters, team still squishy as fuck, GG.

Also an IRL friend trying to convince me Tryndamere shits on Darius at any point of the game, and if Darius comes close for harass Trynd will just easily punish him.

GG


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

Zerkers, Wriggle's lantern, and Triforce on enemy Riven, it hurt to look at.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> yea udyr definitely wrecks and is tanky as fuck but if he gets kited then thats gg
> 
> and no nocturne shouldnt be damage because regardless ur going to be diving into the enemy team 5 strong whether ur the tank or the followup
> 
> u dont have stealth like akali or talon and u dont have burst so u cant assassinate the carry and peace it so u should most definitely build tanky though not full tank




so champs like Ez with the blink and Cait with the long range would be bad match ups then? damn.

ah ok. that makes sense. whats your general build on a nocturne?



Gogeta said:


> Ya it was me
> 
> And for the love of god, we went over this a hundred times, it's Mpen Garen, not AP Garen. Sheesh.




how did it go? were you doing more dmg with your ult?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 21, 2013)

Considering how badly everyone was losing, i was not able to use MPen Garen's full potential.

But i once dueled a full HP caitlyn mid/late game. Ult did 900+ DMG.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't play AP Trynd, but it's sad Riot continues to nerf "fun" builds for no real reason.


----------



## Mitsuru (Feb 21, 2013)

Nocturne is a great champion, I've grown very fond of him lately. Really strong for solo queue, and you can easily carry/snowball with him.

As for streamers, Dan Dinh is like a nice guy, but not the greatest player, and not a very helpful streamer to watch. Best streamer I've seen by far is wingsofdeathx, because when he streams, he narrates everything he does. He explains why he's starting with the items he does, runes/masteries, he explains lane matchups and what he's trying to accomplish, even points out mistakes and says how he could've done something differently/better...answers questions after his games, just extremely helpful. Good guy, good player...I've learned more watching his stream 5-10 times than I did in months watching Dan go "oh man dude, I fucked up...dude, shit"


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah wings is a good streamer to watch for learning.

voyboy is better though.

i began watching xj9, theoddone and dan dinh more often in recent times because i want to learn how to jungle so yah.


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't watch that shit, I learn everything I know on the fields of justice.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

^maybe weve isolated the issue dohoho

anyways typical noc build is like

ghostblade/maw/frozen mallet/randuins/bulwark


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I don't watch that shit, I learn everything I know on the fields of justice.



:c



WAD said:


> ^maybe weve isolated the issue dohoho
> 
> anyways typical noc build is like
> 
> ghostblade/maw/frozen mallet/randuins/bulwark



ghostblade? i rarely see anyone build it. when are the best times to get that item? lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

when ur early game snowballing

nice cuz it builds from avarice blade

i think its a super underrated item that active is much better than peeps realize and crit is not a wasted stat on someone like noc who AA's heaps


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

I've seen ghostblade on Rengar wreck some shit.


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2013)

Seems like a decent item, but since it builds off of Brutalizer, I think I'd prefer the Cleaver.

I don't know, I'd give it a shot if the opportunity arises.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

Just played with a teemo and a Zilean.

Teemo got fed from ksing as Ahri and carried.

But zilean has brain fucking dead and wouldn't ulti teemo in team fights at all, so eventually he died, leaving me and poppy alive to defend the nexus against WW, Maokai, and Draven.

I have 720 AP and peeled them down to about 25% from full thinking poppy and corki would clean up, poppy went to hell and corki was afk.

FML.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2013)

Foreign losing a 1v1 as 2-2 Cait with IE and Zeal against an 0-7 Vayne with PD Giants belt.

Lol.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Foreign losing a 1v1 as 2-2 Cait with IE and Zeal against an 0-7 Vayne with PD Giants belt.
> 
> Lol.



you forget to mention she had red buff and goes invisi when she tumbles and had more health than me.

no way i could have won that so i ran. i didn't try to fight.


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2013)

You fucking pussy.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

i can only be man when im xin zhao


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

nami op as fuck


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

> Also an IRL friend trying to convince me Tryndamere shits on Darius at any point of the game, and if Darius comes close for harass Trynd will just easily punish him.
> 
> GG



My RL friend is trying to convince me that the passive of two philosopher's stones can stack. I told him it's unique... and that it doesn't stack. He says it _feels_ like he's getting more gold. 

Just no.

@4N: You don't even do it right as a man

Edit: 

nReapr: but still, his style doesn't appeal to me 
nReapr: seems boring to play

A guy that screams Demacia when he ults and traps everyone around you seems boring. Not to mention, armor debuff, shield, slow, attack speed buff, and armor buff. Okay.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> nami op as fuck



Nami Varus best combo NA.

Only when it's WAD and Vae, though


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2013)

4n
We need to have a talk.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Main teemo.





I'm serious. He counters nearly everyone top so you can first pick it and not get called out by us. He's passive as fuck and just runs away so it fits your vagina play style and you can just farm and push top all day.

Ez.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

^**


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll never play Teemo. Only scumbags play him.

I HAVE THE HEART OF A DEMACIAN.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

u have to embrace

the scumbag

inside u

u know its true

u have to use it

master it

and then

vanquish it

but u can only do so

one way

the true way

...

can u do it?

are u

man enough to conquer urself?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

> I HAVE THE HEART OF A DEMACIAN.



And yet, you think Jarvan is boring. The Prince of Demacia


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

FCK U WAD

FCK U 

dont go twisting up that shit

I.WILL. NEVER. MAIN. TEEMO.

I WILL PROVE IT TO ALL OF YOU.

I CAN BE MANLY.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> And yet, you think Jarvan is boring. The Prince of Demacia



what can I say? xin zhao is just that manly.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

the seeds of doubt have already been planted within all of you

i shall remove them

and throw them in the dumpster.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 21, 2013)

4N said:


> FCK U WAD
> 
> FCK U
> 
> ...



lol                                          .


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2013)

αce said:


> 4n
> We need to have a talk.
> 
> 
> ...



Speak for yourself, despicable Teemo lover.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

im sure u can lead us the way to the dumpster

being familiar with its location


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

4N said:


> what can I say? xin zhao is just that manly.



But you're not even good with him. 

Which is impossible because.. It's Xin Zhao. Go play Teemo. Or you know, Singed. You can run away.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

fck u guys

i'll never stoop so low


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

btw guys lcs in 12 minutes

matches:

vulcan vs. clg

crs vs. ggu

dig vs. clg

col vs. vul

lookin forward to dig vs. clg since it will basically give us an idea on who is at least 3rd best NA atm

and of course im looking for ma bois curse to keep reppin dat perfect record


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

i'm pretty interested in seeing clg and ggu this round.

who do you think is the 2nd best team in NA then if you think that, WAD?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

predictions: 

clg

crs

dig

vul


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2013)

currently it's

crs
clg
dig
tsm

but the bias in me wants to place clg over crs
because shitvicious will miss smite


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

been watching saint's stream alot recently

i have faith in him landing his smites, however bad his reputation for missing them prior to this tourney may be.


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2013)

i dont have any faith in his smiting abilities
absolutely none

and cop is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

voyboy best top NA

saint best jungle NA

jacky top 5 ap mid

cop consistent AD

elementz troll as fuck plays support


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2013)

only good thing about crs is the nyjacky+shitvicious convo's.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

u hating on voyman? '3'


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2013)

saint better than chauster? i'd disagree...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

chauster is a jack-of-all-trades

hes good in the jungle but saint has done some nasty shit specifically

and pretty much can sometimes get away with jungling anything

most ppl on the NA scene agree that as far as game theory chauster is top tier and because of that he can apply his skills anywhere

but hes not specific king of the jungle imo~ but he is prob most versatile NA


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

chauster doesn't seem to have any outstanding qualities from what i've seen of him in the lcs so far. everyone keeps praising his game knowledge as if its the only good trait about him as a pro player. to be fair though, i haven't been paying close attention to him either so i guess its w.e.


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2013)

4n
chauster is like god 
that's all you need to know


at one point dl admitted that their early game strat was to have chauster carry them until mid game :sanji


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

god i hate rivington


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

lol these storylines are some cheese


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2013)

aphromoo best support na. 
come at me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

Nasusssssssss 

I love me my Nasus.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

^
make us proud, rush hour.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeeeeaaaah, Nasus!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

i gotta say im getting more and more impressed with patel as a support


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2013)

Its Patoy.


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2013)

Also no internet at home so cant watch lcs


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> My RL friend is trying to convince me that the passive of two philosopher's stones can stack. I told him it's unique... and that it doesn't stack. He says it _feels_ like he's getting more gold.
> 
> Just no.



He also tries to convince me that Rammus is the god of jungling or some shit and that his clear speed is ALMOST as good as Olaf's, Shyvana's, Mundo's etc. (EDIT : While his ganking is the best of them all)

Also, the stupidest claim he has ever made which still pisses the living shit out me to this very day because it's THAT retarded, is that Gangplank with 3 IE, PD and 2BT (Like you are ever going to reach 20K Gold, fuck off) is the best champion in the game and can just 1 shot everyone. 
You have no idea how convinced he is that you should build like faggotload of BT's/IE's on certain champions and you can just WTF pwn with them.

I am like "He is going to get CCed to death and 2 shot by the support"
"He has his orange"

This is the same guy that plays support Talon and succeeds. "I don't take any CS but the kills are all mine"
Oh my god.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 21, 2013)

no internet

posting on internet


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

The wait is over


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

holy shizzle

that teamfight :sanji

doublelift is a god

and that siphoning strike on kog'maw

i hope this goes to the late game because this shit looks as if it can get really crazy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

nidalee op as fuck


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

gg vulcan. they played pretty good.

clg disappointed me with that map control. its like they barely even tried.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

u see

i am a confirmed jinx

first person i thought was gonna win loses


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

also chauster was the reason clg fell

0 early presence

as lee sin

when top was constantly camped by heca

lolwut


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

camp the doublelift strategy seemed to work wonders for them.

dude was still 40cs ahead of zuna during the laning phase.

but even then, it was like vulcan had vision everywhere while clg couldn't see squat. they had no control over objectives such as dragon and they reacted late to baron especially.

vulcan punished them pretty harshly for the sloppy play.

and those nidalee spears. poke for days.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2013)

αce said:


> 4n
> We need to have a talk.
> 
> 
> ...



why not just play kayle or urgot? they're better mid and late game than teemo and are just better laners in general.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

kayle and urgot are aggressive and 4n is not aggressive


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

First game as Akali
Went 9/2/5.

So much damage, they were legit scared to engage me.

Had 3.5k ready to spend when we won.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

leona jungle...

crs plz crush them.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh, Voyboy on Akali.

Gonna learn from him.


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2013)

3G on my phone lets me post on forums but no stream 

lol Vulcan beat Clg? Honestly? Damn, they broke their five game losing streak by winning against Clg. 

Clg fonfirmed garbage. TSM TSM


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

what does Akali's E do exactly? in my one game with her i tried using it as a wave clear but it didn't always work.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 21, 2013)

4N said:


> what does Akali's E do exactly? in my one game with her i tried using it as a wave clear but it didn't always work.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh look 4N, saint's playing Jarvan. :l I swear you'll probably change your mind about Jarvan and then think he's awesome or something.

Saying a champion seems boring before playing him, zzz


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

i've seen saint play jarvan several times

hasn't changed my mind.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

4N said:


> i've seen saint play jarvan several times
> 
> hasn't changed my mind.



You never tried him so you can't place your opinion on him if he's boring or not.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

Voyboy too stronk.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You never tried him so you can't place your opinion on him if he's boring or not.



i said he* seemed* boring.

im open to change. before i played with thresh a couple days ago, i thought he was a boring champ as well.

played several games with him.

i want to buy him now because he is actually a lot of fun.

i would try jarvan if he were free but as i soon leave in 2 weeks, i don't wanna use my IP and buy jarvan, then end up not liking him.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh look 4N, saint's playing Jarvan. :l I swear you'll probably change your mind about Jarvan and then think he's awesome or something.
> 
> Saying a champion seems boring before playing him, zzz


Jarvan and boring?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 21, 2013)

You also said to buff him  Bitch please. I didn't say to buy him, I'm saying he ain't boring at all. I don't find any champions boring actually. I can say Zed seems boring because he doesn't do much in his kit either.

Looks like Curse is still undefeated.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

crs stomped again

can't say im too surprised 

from what i've seen so far in the LCS, they are definitely the team to beat right now.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

You're leaving the internet in 2 weeks 4n?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You also said to buff him  Bitch please. I didn't say to buy him, I'm saying he ain't boring at all. I don't find any champions boring actually. I can say Zed seems boring because he doesn't do much in his kit either.
> 
> Looks like Curse is still undefeated.



that was a joke based on him getting a nerf (well tooltip fix iirc)

and zed.. can be boring lol. that is if you spam a bunch of games with him which i used to do. i've grown quite fond of him.

and yeah, crs continues to wreck the opposition.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

i am king jungle j4


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

MRN playing tomorrow?

Gotta watch Ecco and learn dat mid lane son.

MegaZero gonna rape though, been watching him and AtomicN practice in duo queue this week.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

My god man.

Imaqtpie is ugly as fucking sin.

jesus christ.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

looool

that chauster kill XD


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

Chauster is a good as fuck jungler.

100% of junglers in solo que ranked wouldn't have been anywhere near the midlaner in that situation.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

you can't compare solo q to coordinated, pro team play.

and in which case, what chauster did was nothing extraordinary. its to be expected of a good jungler, something you'll get more at higher elo play.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

THE SOLO Q IS ALL I KNOW

BAYLIFE BRO


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 21, 2013)

dig!!!!!!!


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

Dig sucks dick.

CLG Prime.


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2013)

Kayle fucking carrying the shit out of these team fights.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 21, 2013)

scarra is having some clutch kayle ults

hotshot using his ult on nothing loool


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

aww, clg lost again 

they played much better than their last game though. dig had the better teamfights and scarra's timing of his ultimate was what really carried dig through those teamfights. not to mention that CLG didn't really focus any of their carries. guess the peel from Vi and Singed was too much though I expected more from HSGG's Galio.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

Hotshot's finger slipped on the R button and threw the game for Prime.

HotshotQQ.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

hardly a throw considering they were getting rolled anyways


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

They might've pulled something off.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't know coL was TBC.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> They might've pulled something off.


nah, mid and top were getting pushed hard, it was done after the baron fight


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

What a stupid thing to do.

Staying around with no sustain and an Alistar around.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice to see so much love for Alistar


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

Ali is permabanned NA.

Soraka is useless


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Ali is permabanned NA.


He isn't even in the Top 10 of most banned champions this month in NA and has a terrible win rate (40 ~ 45%). Only Karma and Syndra have a lower win rate


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

Complexity look like a bunch of scrubs.
Where is the coL that beat MRN?

Dat Soraka feed.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

well, time to go play some LoL.

all the good matches are over


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow, complexity just got 14 and 0'd by a rookie team.


Uninstall.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 21, 2013)

that ez ult


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

Watch how Nid is going to appear every single game until they nerf her.


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2013)

Shit
TSM
Cesspool
CLG


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

Vulcan isn't a complete rookie team. They are relatively experienced in comparison to Complexity, Marn and whoever new team in the LCS.

Expected them to win anyway.


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2013)

Why would you expect Vulcan to beat CLG?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

hipster in hindsight


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2013)

αce said:


> Why would you expect Vulcan to beat CLG?



?

when did i say that?

i said i expected them to win against complexity.

well actually i didn't specify but thats who i meant.

in the first match, i wanted and expected clg to win that but they didn't sadly.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 21, 2013)

new punishment system


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2013)

in hon and dota if you vote to kick a player and the majority says yes, they get kicked out of the game and you can pick up their items in base.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

The akali bans are already coming out


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2013)

yep havent had a chance to pick her in like 3 games now


----------



## Sansa (Feb 21, 2013)

Wanted to carry myself through bronze with her too.

Back to normals I go


----------



## Mitsuru (Feb 21, 2013)

My Garen is just unfair at this elo,


----------



## Maerala (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a Taric in every single featured ranked game when you open up the main client. 

Permaban pls. His incoming nerf doesn't even address why he's op as fuck. I'd leave him as is if they'd just make that ridic stun a skillshot. Watch him fall out of favor overnight.

Also permaban Akali. Fuck Shen.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 22, 2013)

There were 7 akalis yesterday out of 10 games I played. All of which were all retarded.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

akali/kayle is the most unfair shit in the world


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Permaban Akali?
No.
Shen shouldn't even be banned anymore.

Permaban Nidalee.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 22, 2013)

Blitz shouldn't be banned anymore. Two missed q's, and you're out of mana.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Nah, blitz stays perm'd.

One pull and it could spell GG for your team.

Still, Permaban Nid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

ban fucking lulu


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Nah, blitz stays perm'd.
> 
> One pull and it could spell GG for your team.
> 
> Still, Permaban Nid.



In a league of warmogs, Blitz sucks. People just ban him out cause they don't know how to deal with Blitz.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> My god man.
> 
> Imaqtpie is ugly as fucking sin.
> 
> jesus christ.



What blasphemy do you speak?

Imaqtpie is the sexiest pro player, kill yourself.

Also, laughing at you sitting here trash talking NA teams in the LCS, when we invited you yesterday you preformed so horribly, I can't understand how you sit on these forums and talk shit about other players.

Darth legit called you the worst Shen he's ever seen on skype.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Watching OddOnes stream
IWD is playing support Ali
His Ez goes ''Damn ali you should play this game for a living, so good at pressing buttons''

I died


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> What blasphemy do you speak?
> 
> Imaqtpie is the sexiest pro player, kill yourself.
> 
> ...



1. I don't use shen often.
2. I've never played him in the jungle.
3. I lagged for the entire laning phase while I was Cho'gath.



WAD said:


> ban fucking lulu



Why.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

All I hear is excuses.

There's a reason you're in Bronze V.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

I know right.

Excuses left and right, might as well put me in Aluminum V.

Pls.


----------



## Darth (Feb 22, 2013)

Vae pls. 

Jieyon you did alright. I wouldnt worry about it especially if you were lagging. And yeah dont listen to anything Vae says. If I said anything negative it was just me saying it out of frusturation. You did land a prretty boss Shen ult when I was fighting Nid top that saved my ass. Nicely done.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 22, 2013)

darth i won a game with ww support and sona jungle

ill never forget


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

why is darth being all nice to people nowadays its creepy


----------



## Darth (Feb 22, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> darth i won a game with ww support and sona jungle
> 
> ill never forget



wtf this sounds awesome 

were you the support ww?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf this sounds awesome
> 
> were you the support ww?


no i was ez

the ww and sona were supposed to switch but forgot

so we jsut winged it


----------



## Darth (Feb 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> why is darth being all nice to people nowadays its creepy



wat



Lord Genome said:


> no i was ez
> 
> the ww and sona were supposed to switch but forgot
> 
> so we jsut winged it



good thing you and Teemo carrued cause your Ziggs did terrible. 

And you might want to work on your cs'ing.  254 cs at 46 minutes isnt terrible, but for an ezreal you should have at least 300. It would have given you a defensive item to supplement your build although apparently u didnt need one cause u only died once.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

I played support ww before.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

had a terrible day of LoL yesterday

hurt so bad i went to sleep

but now its time to try again

time for more sadness and little happiness.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 22, 2013)

But you played with us yesterday.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

but i didn't do good.

so its depressing. where you guys play for fun, i play to get better and try to be as self-critical as possible. i try to have fun and its possible sometimes but if i don't do good, then i don't have fun.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2013)

add me on euw xD
nickname: ubasrawr

i am tired of helping scrub noobs


----------



## Maerala (Feb 22, 2013)

Aww you're so cute Kyle. <3

Just keep playing with Terry, he'll carry you into gold.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

Muk said:


> add me on euw xD
> nickname: ubasrawr
> 
> i am tired of helping scrub noobs



i don't play on euw D:



Godaime Hokage said:


> Aww you're so cute Kyle. <3
> 
> Just keep playing with Terry, he'll carry you into gold.



shut up adrian.

you don't get it, do you?  if i don't get better, then thats not gonna happen. at this point, i'm not too focused on playing ranked and just sticking with normals for practice because at this rate, i wouldn't be able to reach Silver before I leave so its w/e.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 22, 2013)

You scumbag, that was a genuine assessment. 

Spam Taric or Akali, climb the ladder, np.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

i need to be in the mood to play support or else i just don't enjoy the role. also, i don't really fancy playing taric(all the time. i mean, he is a solid support and you really can't go wrong with him but playing him all the time because he is good.. i'll just get bored).

and im a terror akali. sure, i can just practice and get better with her but she doesn't suit my style. i think all things being considered, it would be a waste not to try though.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfvuF5qf9v0[/YOUTUBE]

watched this a couple days ago. pretty damn inspiring.

i need to watch this whenever i get down.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Told my mum I'd buy a cake on the way back from work, my birthday cake.

I come home with it, turns out she also bought one.

Now I get 2 cakes


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 22, 2013)

How would a Tanky AP Build for Rammus work out?

I mean stuff like Sorc, Rylais, Sunfire, Liandrys, Randuins, Bulwark
Or replace Liandrys for Thornmail and Randuins for Warmog?

I would say that 8 second Ulti would work out great for Liandry and Rylais, SORT OF locking their entire team (Sure, it still won't be Amumu lvl Ulti), while still doing nice damage yourself. I calculated and you'll have over 250 Armor, 4000 HP and around 125+ MR without W.



Vae said:


> Told my mum I'd buy a cake on the way back from work, my birthday cake.
> 
> I come home with it, turns out she also bought one.
> 
> Now I get 2 cakes



You bought yourself your birthday cake?

Also Muk i added you on EUW


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2013)

hmm cake ... now i want cake xD

and troll me more xD


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How would a Tanky AP Build for Rammus work out?
> 
> I mean stuff like Sorc, Rylais, Sunfire, Liandrys, Randuins, Bulwark
> Or replace Liandrys for Thornmail and Randuins for Warmog?
> ...



I was payed by my parents when I came home.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

goes 1v2 against vayne and lux

doesn't fall too behind in farm(only by 15-20) and still kept up in levels.

and only time i died was in the end.

this game is filled with pussies. no one ever likes to compromise. seph goes top darius but elise still goes top anyway so its a duo lane while im left to fend for myself with wrong masteries.

this fcking game smh


----------



## Maerala (Feb 22, 2013)

el oh el.

I started spectating that game before I left for school and when I saw that team comp I was like gg.

Ya'll lost?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> el oh el.
> 
> I started spectating that game before I left for school and when I saw that team comp I was like gg.
> 
> Ya'll lost?



nah we won.

after about 20 mins when laning phase was over, their vayne dc'd so they couldn't push so they were just turtling. we slowly just overtook them.

both teams were unlucky in this case. i had teammates with shit attitude and they had a d/c'd. for a game that we won, it just left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

lets go promotion series

first time around my first game was thrown due to everyone deciding to troll and pick an ARAM team 

it was fun tho


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> wat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ziggs was so bad

and yeah but my early game got shot cause support ww and stuff. once we hit six though we were more aggressive. my cs in general does need work though


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone know if Nid can jump over Jarv's wall?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

yes she very well can


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 22, 2013)

She    can

Riven can hop out, hop in and then hop out again.

So there are even more cheap gay ass abilities.


----------



## Mitsuru (Feb 22, 2013)

> How would a Tanky AP Build for Rammus work out?



Quite well, similar to tanky ap Maokai. But good luck making that kind of gold as the jungler. Problem is it takes too long to get the items to be effective enough, and you'll never finish a build like that, so its better to just go tanky and feed your carries.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 22, 2013)

True that, i don't plan on rushing Liandry or Rylais but i'd take those as 4th/5th/6th items


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> darth i won a game with ww support and sona jungle
> 
> ill never forget



Please tell me you got this on LoL recorder.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

gonna try to do my promotion series now on eu-w 

its like late afternoon/early evening there

on a friday

meaning...

i think this will be worst idea planet earth

but

yolo


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> gonna try to do my promotion series now on eu-w
> 
> its like late afternoon/early evening there
> 
> ...



wanna play together?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Who would win top between Voyboy and Maknoon?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who would win top between Voyboy and Maknoon?



Maknoon.

Voyboy has nothing on Maknoon.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

Personally, I haven't enough of both players in offline events to judge accurately but I would put my money on Maknoon.

I would like to see them face off and see how that would go though. Their style of play is pretty damn similar, haha. (really aggressive and both make plays for their respective team)


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Got a penta kill today with Annie. 



Made my day.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who would win top between Voyboy and Maknoon?



Maknoon.

Asians > Everything else.



> She can
> 
> Riven can hop out, hop in and then hop out again.
> 
> So there are even more cheap gay ass abilities.



I had a Garen spin out of my Jarvan Ult before. I'm like WTF. I hate you even more Garen.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

4N said:


> Personally, I haven't enough of both players in offline events to judge accurately but I would put my money on Maknoon.
> 
> I would like to see them face off and see how that would go though. Their style of play is pretty damn similar, haha. (really aggressive and both make plays for their respective team)



Everyone on Najin Sword makes plays now.

They're all fucking amazing.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Forgot how good Graves is in solo queue since I haven't played him for 2 weeks now.

Carried easily


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

But Voyboy is the ungankable.

The Unkillable top laner.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I had a Garen spin out of my Jarvan Ult before. I'm like WTF. I hate you even more Garen.


----------



## Mitsuru (Feb 22, 2013)

Garen doesn't need to exit your ult, he just judgments into your face like a man and spams his laugh.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 22, 2013)

Kagura said:


> Garen doesn't need to exit your ult, he just judgments into your face like a man and spams his laugh.



I think i like you!



enjoy mofos!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Maknoon.
> 
> Asians > Everything else.
> 
> ...



That
that is not really possible

silly joke, it's Jarvan's ult. You can bug out and just move out of it.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

I''m gonna stop playing Akali mid and play her as a top lane bruiser.

Also, fuck Garen.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> That
> that is not really possible
> 
> silly joke, it's Jarvan's ult. You can bug out and just move out of it.



I know but I thought it was funny that he spun out. WTF moment for me. There are times when people can just walk away from it >_>


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Funny how old Jarv and Riven are now and yet their bugs still aren't fixed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I''m gonna stop playing Akali mid and play her as a top lane bruiser.
> 
> Also, fuck Garen.



thats usually less effective

also

i love when people suggest to trade u so u dont get "countered" and then they have like no champs

i ended up having to play fuckin yorick 

granted i won l0l


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

If Annie was 8 when she joined the league, then she's 14 now?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> thats usually less effective
> 
> also
> 
> ...



I don't know, I mean, I usually just make sure Kassadin is banned and then proceed to mid as akali even if I'm first/second pick.

Worst I've gotten was Ori, even then I bullied her.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If Annie was 8 when she joined the league, then she's 14 now?



Where are you pulling the years from?


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 22, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Got a penta kill today with Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> Made my day.



Your welcome for the help. 

I am glad you and renk carried that game.  Blitz and I got in one to many fights down in bottom lane and we lost most of them.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Payapaya said:


> Your welcome for the help.
> 
> I am glad you and renk carried that game.  Blitz and I got in one to many fights down in bottom lane and we lost most of them.



Yeah I tried to get on Ez's ass as much as possible.


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2013)

> Who would win top between Voyboy and Maknoon?



Korean top laner
American top laner

hard choice.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol, was getting fed as Vayne, mid and jungler keeps coming bot, gives me more kills.

Feed the Vayne, best game to play.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 22, 2013)

More damage than Irelia as Taric. Okay LOL. Getting Vae fed with his 220 ping op.

More gold than Trundle / Irelia, and only 100 away from 4N. Support is sooooo ez


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

You guys interested in having some in house games for fun?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

man they need to just completely disable chat tbh


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

αce said:


> Korean top laner
> American top laner
> 
> hard choice.



But Voyboy is like, the best top laner NA.

Also, is Maknoon the best top laner in Asia or is it Shy, Stanley, etc?



Sephiroth said:


> Where are you pulling the years from?



Isn't the official word that she was 8 when she joined the league?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

i say best top asia is reapered


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Isn't the official word that she was 8 when she joined the league?



I mean the 6 years to make her 14.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Actually she's supposed to be 12.

Since she was released in 2009 and it's 2013 now, making it 4 years since she joined the league, making her 12.

I don't know why I said 14


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2013)

> But Voyboy is like, the best top laner NA.
> 
> Also, is Maknoon the best top laner in Asia or is it Shy, Stanley, etc?



best top laner na is like mid tier korea



> i say best top asia is reapered



If this was before SK-Telecom rolled through competition with reapered carrying then I woulda said no.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

The first game of today is going to start in 4 hours or something like that?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Actually she's supposed to be 12.
> 
> Since she was released in 2009 and it's 2013 now, making it 4 years since she joined the league, making her 12.
> 
> I don't know why I said 14



Pretty sure the characters don't age in real time.

So forever 8.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> i say best top asia is reapered



I disagree.

Stanley best top Asia.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Get carried harder n00bs.

Someone neg Kyle btw, I can't can he stole my penta


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Get carried harder n00bs.
> 
> Someone neg Kyle btw, I can't can he stole my penta



Already did it l0l.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Already did it l0l.



This guy, good man


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

And Vae, it was only at a double kill when I killed Vayne. Stop yo bitching.


----------



## Santí (Feb 22, 2013)

Another Penta Steal, foreign? Again?


----------



## Santí (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I''m gonna stop playing Akali mid and *play her as a top lane bruiser.*
> 
> Also, *fuck Garen*.



This isn't going to help your Garen problem.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Another Penta Steal, foreign? Again?



Nope.

THose times they had already gotten the quadra.

But in a hectic teamfight and I'm Akali, I'm just thinking 'kill the vayne, kill the vayne.' 

which i did. Vae didn't even have a triple when i killed Vayne so definitely not a steal. :>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

gold elo has to be the overall worst elo to be in

because people are still kinda bad at this game

but they think theyre kinda good

i been there man


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

aaaaand lock it tazmo


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 22, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

